# Sacudida por alto voltaje , caja de toques



## Rauliky_22

hola quisiera saber con cuantos voltios se da una pequeña sacudida una persona... como defensa personal.. muchas gracias


----------



## Danyan

Hola:

Con dos pilas de 1,5v es suficiente para dar un calambrazo (y supongo que con una también pero tardará más en cargar y durará menos, digo yo).

Mira este "juguete".




_Click para ampliar._

Es un raqueta que se electrifica al dar a un botón, ideal para freir moscas y mosquitos a las 4 
de la mañana durante las olas de calor de este verano   

Si es necesario puedo hacer alguna foto más y si alguien se anima puede dibujar el
esquema.

Un saludo.
Dani


----------



## Rauliky_22

danyan... podes sacar una foto por detras del circuito y me la mandas por favor gracias


----------



## Danyan

esta noche pruebo, 
no lo hice antes porque el conector de las pilas esta encajado en el mango 
y los hilos que unen el circuito con la pala parecen algo fragiles.

pero vamos que con cuidado se puede sin mayores problemas.


----------



## mrdll

Tan simple como agenciarte el mecanismo o el circuito de activacion de un Flash, bien de una camara de fotos o de lo ke sea, (las camaras de usar y tirar los traen), una pequeña pila de 1,5 voltios.

Yo una vez modifique un flash de una camara de fotos o de los flashes esos ke ponen en los coches Tuneados qeu aun me pregunto para ke son... ,

Simplemente a ese flash le cambie el condensador por uno de entre 300 y 500 voltios, es un capacitador de una tele vieja, el cual al conectarlo a 12 voltios tardo medio minuto en cargar, pero luego al dispararlo pego un xispazo de cerca 2 cm de largo entre dos puntos metalicos...


----------



## elemental

weno para comentar ... eso de que con 12 voltios ya se electrocuta a alguien... pues como deberia estar yo con la costumbre que tengo de agarrar los cables de una fuente que tengo de 20V 15A xdd ...
yo creo que hasta 50 v no notas nada si estas seco 
si estas humedo notas 1,5 si hace falta .. sino prueba con la lengua xdd.
mm a lo que iba.

Una idea inmediata y buena que se me ocurre y no se ya la dijo alguien es usar un chuisme de estos de los mecheros de cocina, que con un clik dan una chispa de unos 10000 voltios ... es muy molesto para mucha gente otros ya se acostumbraron xdd pero es inofensivo para todos .. no querias un arma no? .

weno y otro ya mas serio y mas .. aparatoso es .. nada de electronica .. un aparatito que ya me invente a los 13 años que consiste en ponectar y descoenctar rapidamente una pila de 9v en el secundario de un transformador de 220 a 9 .. asi por el primario sacas los 220 con unos pulsos cortos de mucho mas de 220. esto ya hace que te duelan los musculos. .. para poder conectar y descoenctar rapido yo use un rele que coencte de forma que se tretroaliemnta a si mismo  xddd...  o sea que si el rele tiene un terminar comun y otro normalmente abierto y otro cerrado.. lo que se hace es coenctar el trf al NA y el NC  se pone en serie con la pila y la bobina del rele... asi cuando pongas la pila el rele cambia , excita el tfc , y como ya se descoenctato la bobina vuelve .. y asi seguido .. es un oscilador mecanico.., como funcionan los timbres.

comprobe que si se pone un condensador electrolitico en paralelo con la bobina del rele va mucho mejor y asegura que el NA llegue a cerrarse bien. El valor del C hay que hayarlo experimentalmente... ir probando.
Si alguien quiere detalle del circuito que me lo diga entonces recuerdo viejos tiempo lo vuelvo a monta y pongo aqui el esquema y fotos.

*Puede ser peligroso asiq no usar de cualquier manera...*


----------



## Rauliky_22

hola elementalquisiera saber el circuito que decis de lapila de 9v.. thanck


----------



## elemental

ok pues mañana o pasado lo monto de nuevo para asegurarme de que me acuerdo bien del esquma, lo dubujo y lo pongo aqui. ademas tambien es buena cosa para mi pagina asi ya lo pongo alli tb. hasta luego!


----------



## elemental

Pues este es el circuito. Hoy lo monté y con el 1º transformador que probe hacia chispas de medio centímetro y al cabo de un rato bajó. Luego probé con otro y no da tanto pero llega bien y es mas estable. Es cosa de probar con los transformadores que tengas. Puedes sacarle un transformador a un adaptador de corriente de los baratos o de cualquier cosa. No tiene por que ser de 9 voltios el transformador. De hecho si la pila es de 9 puedes poner un transformador de 5 voltios ... Forzarlo un poco, cuando son pulsos cortos no pasa nada. Tampoco tienes que alimentarlo con pila de 9 voltios ... puede ser más o menos. Pero mira que el relé funcione bien con ella. Yo utilizé un relé de 12 voltios y iba bien con 5, porque este circuito tiene un condensador en la bobina y eso le ayuda mucho.

Algún calambrazo ya me dio por accidente jajaj y queda probado que funciona bien. Probablemente no sean los 220v del transformador los que más notas sino un pido de varios miles de voltios que da siempre el transformador al conectar y desconectar asi.

*Los condensadores son necesarios *por varias razones. Aunque el relé ya vibra sin ellos, el contacto vibra tan rápido que no puede tocar con el del transformador... El condensador de 47uF electrolítico, que va con la bobina del relé es el que ralentiza la velocidad de vibración y hace que conecte bien el transformador. A más capacidad más lento. Elige un condensador que haga que valla lo más rápido posible y que veas que conecta bien el transformador. Por otro lado , el condensador que esta en paralelo con el contacto Normalmente Abierto evita que se formen chispas es los contactos del relé y así dura mucho más. Además sin él el transformador apenas hace nada. Yo le puse más o menos 1uF y creo que no debe ser electrolítico, mejor que no esté polarizado, para que resuene con el transformadorr. Parece que cuanto más gránde mejor funciona pero acabas teniendo que poner varios en paralelo.

*Ah!! un detalle importante: ponle condensador grande en paralelo a la pila porque si no la pila no es capaz de dar los picos grandes de corriente y además así funciona más tiempo.*


----------



## crocker205

En la revista nº 42 de todoelectronica te viene un circuito ideal para lo que quieres hacer. la dirección es www.todoelectronica.com. Un saludo


----------



## Osqüitar

Hola elemental, he comprobado lo que dices acerca del condensador. Se ralentiza totalmente. De hecho, he probado con un condensador electrolítico de 3300 uF. Y se nota la de Dios. Por otro lado, el transformador de la foto, es un transformador normal y corriente? Quiero decir si es el típico que se obtiene de un radiocassette por ejemplo. Es que tengo entendido que con estos no se puede conseguir chispas. Que es necesario un transformador con un núcleo de hierro bien gordo, como por ejemplo el de un microondas. Yo lo querría para obtener chispazos y de paso, ver si puedo conseguir un plasma en una bombilla pequeña. Por otra parte, has probado conectando la salida de un transformador a otro?


----------



## Osqüitar

Por otro lado, en cuanto al circuito de la revista todoelectrónica. Alguien tiene el esquema del circuito que viene en la revista? Qué hace este circuito? He intentado conseguir la revista pero no he podido. Parece que viene algún artículo más sobre alta tensión. Los podeis comentar un poco por encima? Vienen los esquemas?


----------



## elemental

hooolaa gracias por curiosear con el circuito xd ya crei qye a nadie le interesaba xd. 
Weno pues si el transformador es normal sacado de un radiocasette-despertador..  . vale si lo sacas de un adaptador de corriente varato.. Pero este circuito estaba pensado para dar descargas en contacto a alguien . para que haga chispas es necesario otro tipo de transformadores porque los 220v apenas hacen chispa. las chispas suelen ser de 1mm por cada 1000V ! 
con otro transformador que le puse, aparentemente normal hacía chispas de 1Cm  . es cosa de que pruebes con varios. Creo que las chispas se deben a inductancia del primario, que hace un efecto flyback. Si no tienes transformadores flyback pues .no lo se, pero quiza puedas transformarlos abriendo e unas rendijas en el núcleo, cortando con una sierra, o poniendo una bobina en serie con el primario... la bobina puede ser otro transformador.. pones el primario o secundario de otro transf en serie con este dejando al aire los otros dos terminales del nuevo transformador... Lo de cortar el núcleo pruébalo solo con un transf que no quiera para nada   no se si funciona.
y weno .. no probé a poner otro transformador conectado a ese, como tu dices. Igual en este montaje funciona porque solo hace picos de tensión, pero si metes una señal de 12v por uno.. salen 220v por el otro lado no? si el transformador es para 12v.. si pones el secundario (la bobina de 12v) de otro transformador a los 220v que da el anterior, en lugar de salir mas de 1000v por el primario , igual solo se quema uno de los dos .

Yo lo que te aconsejo más en serio, si quieres hacer chispas es que cambies de método y busques un circuito con transistor que haga eso.. Hay muchos.. el de la revista no se cual es, pero no te van a regalar en un kit un transformador a 3000v xddd asiq lo mas seguro es que usen una simple bobina de ferrita para meterle picos de corriente y sacar picos de tensión grandes.. en esta pagina hay uno pero igual no consigues esos transformadores: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/elev13kv/index.htm ... 
En mi página tengo tb un circuito para alta tensión con un flyback de un TV, igual ya lo conoces: http://elemental.awardspace.com en "alta tensión" "Bobina de tesla" ... un trnasformador flyback lo tiens que poder conseguir facilmente.. en cualquier Tv estropeado. Si es un TV viejo mejor.. y si es nuevo consigues un flyback de contínua que es mas peligroso y menos util pero igual te vale.. en la pagina explico todo eso..


----------



## AXEL_WELLER

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y segui este tema del aprarato PATEADOR, jajaj.
la verdad esta muy bueno pero a quien experimente con esto debe tener en cuenta que es peligroso y puede llegar hasta ser fatal, tomar la precauciones del caso  
Al amigo ELEMENTAL le comento que esta re loco, jaja, me mate de risa con los del transformador y el rele y me hizo acoradar a cuando era chico que hice el mismo experimento y comento que si funciona.
ELEMENTAL, visite tu pagina y debo decirte que esta re buena y muy intereante el experimento del plazma, ademas sos de los mios, yo tambien hago experimentos con porquerias que encuentro tiradas en la calle o que me regalan, es el mejor metrial para experimentar. FELICITACIONES POR TU LINK.

Por ultimo comento que otro elemento facil de hacer y portatil para dar patadas es un simple condensador, por ejemplo uno de 1 a 30 uF por 400v  al que se lo puede cargar colocandolo en serie con una lampara por unos segundos. luego si se tocan los dos teminales del capacitor se va a recibir una buena descarga o un buen chispazo haciendo puente con un destornillador por ejemplo. OJO!!! LO PRIMERO NO LO INDICO!! ES PELIGROSO!!

saludos a todos

Una utima pregunta: Alguien me puede dar una ayuda con una fuente swiching de 12V con la cual tengo problemas?. Alguien sabe si en un circuito con fuente swiching y microprocesador se la puede reemplazar por una fuente normal con transformador? desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## fdesergio

Lo mejor es usar un encendedor de esos que usan las cocinas o estufas de gas, son baratos  (menos de 1 dolar) y funcionan OK, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## gaston sj

es buena tu respuesta del encendedor pero tiene que ser algo como el del amigo  elemental  o sea medio mortifero para un cardiaco
un saludos gaston


----------



## Osqüitar

Hombre, lo de los mecheros el problema es que no lo puedes accionar de contínuo, sólo da chispazos. Yo refiero algo que dé de contínuo, pero no para darle a una persona ni para paralizarla.


----------



## enrialejandro

Bueno la duda que tengo es sobre el diagrama de la caja de toques que esta en la imagen, quisiera hacer esa misma caja de toques pero que no utilize las pilas, si no que se pueda utilizar utilizando la 120v de alimentacion de alterna, es decir la alimentacion de la casa. espero y puedan ayudarme y muchisimas gracias.


----------



## mabauti

6/560 10mA. 

Te podria servir una fuente sin transformador, checa esta (TEN CUIDADO : NO ESTA AISLADA) :
http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00954A.pdf



o si la quieres con transformador (uno de 300mA te viene bien para esto):
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/fuente5V.htm


----------



## zaiz

Es muy fácil, sólo que hay que advertir que *NO ES NADA RECOMENDABLE *hacer una caja de toques alimentada directamente de la toma de alterna, pues todo circuito que se va a conectar con el cuerpo humano debe hacerse con la máxima seguridad para evitar accidentes o daños irreparables al organismo.
Una caja de toques conectada como quieres, puede ocasionar que una pequeña corriente de 5 mA y 60 hz llegue a ser mortal. Mucho cuidado con estos experimentos!!!

Pero si lo haces con fines de investigación, primero, te recomiendo que no lo utilices con personas y te puedo decir que es muy fácil lo que quieres hacer.

Sólamente consiguete un "eliminador de corriente" de los que puedes comprar en cualquier tienda o tianguis. Lo calibras a 6 volts y lo conectas como se muestra en la figura, quitando antes las pilas:


----------



## NESTOR

enrialejandro dijo:
			
		

> Bueno la duda que tengo es sobre el diagrama de la caja de toques que esta en la imagen, quisiera hacer esa misma caja de toques pero que no utilize las pilas, si no que se pueda utilizar utilizando la 120v de alimentacion de alterna, es decir la alimentacion de la casa. espero y puedan ayudarme y muchisimas gracias.


hola, me interesa est circuito y queria hacerte us preguntas sobre èl
el transformador es de 6v - 0v - 6v    ò       12v-  0v   -12v
y si en vezn led coloco un diodo normal?


----------



## enrialejandro

el transformador es de 127/12volt a 500ma


----------



## enrialejandro

bueno, lo que quiero es conectarlo a un enchufe normal y no importa lo que lleve adentro de circuiteria, asi que si tienen un diagrama por favor podrian facilitarmelo. Esto lo pregunto porque he visto unas cajas que la conectan a la luz, y supongo que solo toman la corriente de 127volt pero adentro en la caja lleva circuiteria para que funcione y no sea peligroso usarla. Agradecezco mucho sus comentarios y respuestas.


----------



## gaston sj

disculpen no se que significa "caja de toques" si alguien me pudiera explicar que es o para que se utiliza se lo agradeceria saludos


----------



## mabauti

es un aparatito electrico para diversion y probar que tanto aguantas. Basicamente es para una persona o personas en cadena, le vas subiendo al voltaje y el(los) sujeto(s) van sintiendo cosquilleo en los musculos hasta que llega un momento en que se te agarrotan y le dices Parale! al que lo controla


----------



## zyzko

que tal a todos yo soy nuevo aqui.
lo que pas a es que estoy tratando de hacer esta caja de toques y no me sale lo que pas es que conecte a la base del tip31 una resistencia de 560 a .5w a una salida del transformador(el cable blanco ) que compre que es 120 y del otro lado dice 16 y luego el colector del tip al cable negro que es otro, por que el verde que segun yo es el de la carga lo conecte con un switch al emisor del tip, el led prende y todo pero del otro lado del transformador donde tiene 2 salidas no hay nada y es que le conecte apagador de foco de esos que se giran y aumentan la intensidad, pero no obtengo nada alguine sabe que es lo que estoy haciendo mal


----------



## mabauti

necesitas un potenciometro normal que es una R variable (de preferencia de 100k)  TEN CUIDADO CON EL VOLTAJE


----------



## zyzko

algo he escuchado de que la corriente que se pasa se mide en ma cierto ? cuantos aguanta el cuerpo y cuantos produce este circuito de la caja de toques ?


----------



## zyzko

perdon se me olvido decir gracias y voy a probar con la de 100


----------



## zaiz

enrialejandro dijo:
			
		

> bueno, *lo que quiero es conectarlo a un enchufe normal *y no importa lo que lleve adentro de circuiteria, asi que si tienen un diagrama por favor podrian facilitarmelo. Esto lo pregunto porque he visto unas cajas que la conectan a la luz, y supongo que solo toman la corriente de 127volt pero adentro en la caja lleva circuiteria para que funcione *y no sea peligroso usarla*. Agradecezco mucho sus comentarios y respuestas.



*Ya te puse el diagrama para que lo puedas conectar a un enchufe normal*. Pero si te confunde ver el eliminador de baterías así como lo dibujé, entonces puedes colocarlo dentro de la caja y sacar los cables para la corriente y le pones una clavija fuera de la caja y ya lo tienes como quieres. 
*Y siempre es peligroso introducir corriente eléctrica al cuerpo humano, sobre todo cuando la corriente se siente.*

*para zyzko:*

No se puede decir cuánta corriente de la que puede producir este circuito se vaya a introducir al cuerpo humano.

*La corriente que entre al cuerpo es el resultado del voltaje y de la resistencia que tenga en ese momento el tejido humano*.

Lo que quiero decir es que el circuito genera un voltaje dado y una persona puede tener una resistencia, mientras otra persona tendrá otra resistencia.
*Si conoces la ley de ohm, ésta dice que la corriente es el resultado de dividir el voltaje aplicado entre la resistencia;  i = v / r*

Ahora, si la corriente que entra al cuerpo humano llega a ser tan solo de *5 mA a una frecuencia de 60 hertz, puede ser fatal porque puede provocar una fibrilación cardiaca. Es el caso más peligroso.*

Supongamos que alguien se conecta a la línea de 120 volts de alterna y su cuerpo tiene una resistencia igual o menor a 24 kilohms, esto es: i = 120 / 24000 = 5 mA, puede ser fatal.
Pero la resistencia del cuerpo humano por lo regular tiene un valor mayor que 24 kohms, y si  la persona se encontrara mojada, entonces la resistencia será más baja de ese valor, por eso es muy peligroso que el cuerpo conduzca corriente cuando se encuentra mojado.

Así que todo esto tiene relación sobre todo con la reistencia eléctrica que presente el cuerpo humano en el momento en que se le aplique la energía eléctrica.

Y es por eso que *es peligroso utilizar la caja de toques*, sobre todo conectada a la línea de corriente alterna domiciliaria. Porque es difícil saber en un cierto momento cuánta resistencia tiene el cuerpo.


----------



## gonpa

hola elemental me gustaria armar tu circuito y ponerlo en un tipo de carcasa como la de las maquinas de afeitar para q paresca una stun gun   la conoces? bueno mi pregunta seria si con un transformador normal de primario=220v y secundario=9v x 100 a 300mA puede andar perfecto para inmovilizar a alguien? gracias por tu aporte


----------



## pepechip

hola.
como estoy viendo la aficion que teneis sobre las descargas electricas, se me ha ocurrido preguntaros una duda. 

Supongamos 2 personas, una bastante mas fuerte que la otra, las cuales se ponen a echar un pulso. ¿Seria posible que en el mismo instante de realizar el pulso estimular electricamente el brazo de la persona mas devil, con objeto de que esta abatiera el brazo del oponente mas fuerte?.

saludos.


----------



## Eduardo

Como posible... es posible. Ahora el estado en que queda el brazo del ganador y el riesgo de lesion permanente ya es otro tema.
Me comentaron de un caso de descarga, donde la persona estaba subida a una escalera aflojando una varilla de hierro con un pinza, un cable que habia soltado antes y tenia corriente, se movio y le hizo contacto en la cintura, al contraerse  los musculos, levanto todo su cuerpo con un solo brazo y quedo un momento suspendido hasta cedio la varilla y cayo al piso. Nunca supe si el brazo le siguio sirviendo...


----------



## Daniel.more

Eduardo dice una verdad como un templo...yo hace años,muuuuuuuuchos años practicaba culturismo,llevava 12 años practicando y los ultimos 5 me dopava con esteroides,etc,etc y podia con 180kgs como el que movia un peso de 10kgs...(por culpa del dopin) el musculo pudo pero los huesos no y me parti dos vertebras de la colunna vertebral....desde en tonces lo mas pesado que levanto es la lata de cocacola y el royo de estaño.....(yo pongo la descarga electrica con el mismo efecto que el dopin .....)


----------



## anthony123

No se xq se enredan: aki en mi pais venden camaras de rollo "desechables" y no creo que en paises mas desarrolados no las vendan! Le sacan el circuito del flash y le retiran el condensador  para hacerla continua! Da unos correntazos para asustar a cualquiera!


----------



## gonpa

la verdad q todos estan ayudando mucho pero yo tengo una duda sera bien efectiva el arma con un transformador pequeño para ponerlo en una maquina de afeitar un transformador de 9v x 100 a 300mA por ejemplo.? no hace falta q sea grande en corriente?.....

muchas gracias!


----------



## electroaficionado

gonpa dijo:
			
		

> [...] sera bien efectiva el arma con un transformador pequeño para ponerlo en una maquina de afeitar [...]



Cual es tu concepto de un "arma efectiva"? El mio es que achicharre al sujeto, pero no creo que quieras andar achicharrando gente.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob

hola, trate de leerlo todo, quizas un poco rapido, les hago unos comentarios:

1 -- lo de la raqueta que da electricidad a los mosquitos no lo entiendo , a menos que sean 2 hileras de alambres lso que conforman a la red, ya que si bien la placa genera alta tension, sabemos que debe ser entre 2 puntos (DDP) .
me puede aclarar quien puso la foto si es asi la red.

2 -- lo lindo seria sacar el circuito, aunque laborioso, pero naada mejor que estudiar algo comercial que funciona.

3 - algunos siguen mencionando el tema de la baja tension, con una pila o con 12v no se hace nada, hay que elevarla mucho mas.

4 -- si hablamos de sistemas sencillos y antiguos les contare el que usaba como defensa personal mi tataratatara abuelo , sobrino de paturuzu :
2 pilas grandes envueltas en cuero de ñandu, unidas por un hilo, les decia boliadoras a pilas.
y una mas peligrosa eran las boliadoras envenenadas, esas usaban pilas chinas sulfatadas...........mortal no solo el golpe sino que al salpicarte heria a lso complices de tu enemigo.
malos eran en esa epoca !


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Este esta fasil. 

Recordar siempre, Tenes que estar muy cerca y  tocar la piel de la victima (digo agresor)  

PD: La victima (digo agresor) No es manco cuidado no valla ser cosa te cague.. a trompadas


----------



## gonpa

no yo para nmada quiero achicharrar gente, lo q kisiera saber es que si con el tipo de transformador q mencione anteriormente seria dolorosa este tipo de arma? no tanto para lesionarlo grabe.

q sea bastante efectiva, se puede lograr esto con el circuito de elemental y ese transformador q decia yo?

muchas gracias


----------



## Elvis!

*Gonpa* en uno de tus mensajes dijiste que querías inmovilizar a una persona supongo que no para siempre  
Para inmovilizar a alguien las stun guns utilizan una considerable cantidad de transformadores diminutos los cuales llevan el voltaje de alimentación comúnmente usado en este tipo de dispositivos (9V) a tensiones que rondan los 650.000V pero con un amperaje lo suficientemente bajo como para no matar al agresor...
Yo personalmente no armaría ningún tipo de dispositivo..simplemente recurriría al infalible reciclaje de circuitos entre los que rescataría un Flash de cámara fotográfica unos cuantos capacitores cerámicos...entre otros!
Pero mejor me cayo porque no quiero meterme demasiado en este tipo de temas que pueden resultar muy perjudiciales para las personas..De ustedes no desconfió..desconfió de los tornillos sueltos que andan por Internet..
En fin!...

Un saludo!


----------



## electroaficionado

La idea es utilizarla como arma de defensa, como arma de ataque o como un chiste?
Si la idea es utilizarlo como arma de defensa, debes tener cuidado, porque no todas las personas responden igual, asi que tu puedes prepararla para pegarle un sacudon a alguien y a otra persona le creas una arritmia, y si eso pasa lo pagas por bueno como se dice comunmente, ya que hay intensiónalidad, impericia, premeditacion y bla bla bla.
Por eso cuidado en el sentido legal del asunto tambien.
Yo iría por el flash, es algo reducido y bastante manejable para que no sea peligroso.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123

Ademas recuerden que para parar el corazon se requieren solo un par de mA


----------



## Daniel.more

yo he inventado el arma electrica definitiva....la cual expongo....una bateria de coche con una cuerda atada,si la usas tipo onda agarrandola fuertemente por la cuerda y se la pegas al atacante en la caveza queda inmovil segun la formula

tiempo= fuerza de la ostia/masa corporal del sujeto


----------



## anthony123

¬¬ I dont get it


----------



## electroaficionado

Daniel.more dijo:
			
		

> yo he inventado el arma electrica definitiva....la cual expongo....una bateria de coche con una cuerda atada,si la usas tipo onda agarrandola fuertemente por la cuerda y se la pegas al atacante en la caveza queda inmovil segun la formula
> 
> tiempo= fuerza de la ostia/masa corporal del sujeto



JaJa.. La otra arma efectiva es una bobina de cable bien ajustadita alrededor del cuello del sujeto.


----------



## Elvis!

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Yo iría por el flash, es algo reducido y bastante manejable para que no sea peligroso



Yo no estaría seguro de que tan seguro es un Flash de cámara fotográfica..Se los digo con conocimiento de causa..Que un capacitor de 150uF cargado con una diferencia de potencial de 350V. en sus placas, se descargue sobre el cuerpo de una persona es sumamente desagradable(No importa si se trata de un agresor y de todos modos se lo merece) sino que también puede producir arritmias..Cuando a mi me agarro uno de esos (Por accidente) toque sin querer los contactos de los capacitores en el PCB y de inmediato sentí que el los músculos del brazo se tensionaban muchísimo, luego muchoo dolor, una sensación parecida a estar quemándose con fuego, y la vista se puede nublar un poco y se ven unos colorcitos muy lindos pero no es la mejor forma de verlos..En fin me dolió todo el día el brazo y el lugar donde hicieron contactos los contactos del PBC con mi piel mucho más..Bueno eso es lo que yo pienso..si es o no desagradable no importa, lo que importa es que no dañe a nadie este tipo de dispositivos..

Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo

Tambien pueden bajar un cable desde alguna linea de alta tension de 132KV o mas, asi no solo le daran una patada, sino que tambien veran como se va incinerando el cadaver.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Dejen de Hablar pavadas, que riegos ni riesgos, yo reparando un TV arrimandome demaciado toque frente con la plaqueta del tubo, hice maza con el caño de de la silla en la que estaba sentado y me pego un chispaso entro por la frente salio por la pierna. juaaa
Vi una luz nomas, pero no me paso nada.

PD: el tick que tengo ahora ( saco la lengua mientras guiño un ojo cada 250 ms) ahunque empeso ese dia, yo creo que fue causa de una coca en mal estado.


----------



## Nico17

Estuve haciendo lo de el transformador que puso elemental y funcionaba perfecto... claro, antes de que empiese a satar la chispa en el devanado de 220v. mi pregunta es que se podra hacer para que no salte la chispa?


----------



## santiago

con 220 v saltaba una chispa? yo lo hice tipo picana antipeleadeperros y arco no habia
salu2


----------



## Nico17

creo que deverian salir más 220v para mi que salen unos 2000v o más! aunque es buena idea la tuya santixman por que da unos correntasosque los sientes de una mano a la otra!
la chispa te la hace segun el transformador que uses


----------



## a_allegui

lo mejor es abrir el cargador de celular, remplazar el rectificador por un oscilador sencillo y agregarle unas pilas.
y listo
usas el enchufe como salida de 220.


----------



## santiago

me inclino mas por un flyback de monitor blanco y negro con un 555 y un transistor de potencia jeje    

saludos


----------



## lebru

Simplemente con un condensador cargado a 220 te pega una sacudida, recuerdo, como anecdota que las trabajadoras de una empresa electronica a las nuevas les lanzaban un condensador cargado, y les decian " coge esto".

Los flash de las camaras fotograficas y las luces estroboscopicas funcionan de esa forma se carga un condensador a bastante tension y se descarga de golpe sobre la lampara.

Otra idea, el circuito de encendido de los automoviles de gasolina tambien da una sacudida con los 12 v de la bateria, y simplemente, los antiguos que llevaban platinos ( ruptor ), condensador y bobina, la misma bobina he visto que se utiliza en algun montaje de valla electronica para mantener el ganado dentro de unos limites.


----------



## Tony_M

Si es amperaje lo que quieren esta es la respuesta a todos sus problemas


----------



## eb7ctx

Rauliky_22 dijo:
			
		

> hola quisiera saber con cuantos voltios se da una pequeña sacudida a una persona... como defensa pesonal.. muchas gracias



Buenas, asegura que hagas lo que hagas no supere los 25 mili amperios, pues a partir de esa cifra es MORTAL ¡¡
(yo recomiendo no jugar con eso, es muy peligroso)

Un saludo


----------



## Francisco Galarza

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Rauliky_22 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola quisiera saber con cuantos voltios se da una pequeña sacudida a una persona... como defensa pesonal.. muchas gracias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buenas, asegura que hagas lo que hagas no supere los 25 mili amperios, pues a partir de esa cifra es MORTAL ¡¡
> (yo recomiendo no jugar con eso, es muy peligroso)
> 
> Un saludo
Hacer clic para expandir...



Mirando Mythbusters, en un episodio decían que 60mA en el corazón te mataban, pero en otro episodio decían que eran 60uA, así que no sé.


----------



## Eduardo

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> ...Mirando Mythbusters, en un episodio decían que 60mA en el corazón te mataban, pero en otro episodio decían que eran 60uA, así que no sé.


Los analisis de Mythbusters son "de television", es decir rigor 0. 
No quiere decir que sean falsos sino que el show es mas importante que el rigor de la demostracion.
En un capitulo por ejemplo, necesitaban saber la resistencia de un chorro de orina, "midieron" metiendo las puntas del tester en un frasco.


Respecto a los margenes de corriente, depende tambien del tiempo de aplicacion, en una descarga capacitiva el pico de corriente puede ser muy alto pero como dura milisegundos no pasa nada (salvo el susto)
Obviamente esta todo estudiado http://www.portalelectricos.com/retie/cap1art5.php


----------



## Francisco Galarza

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Francisco Galarza dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Mirando Mythbusters, en un episodio decían que 60mA en el corazón te mataban, pero en otro episodio decían que eran 60uA, así que no sé.
> 
> 
> 
> Los analisis de Mythbusters son "de television", es decir rigor 0.
> No quiere decir que sean falsos sino que el show es mas importante que el rigor de la demostracion.
> En un capitulo por ejemplo, necesitaban saber la resistencia de un chorro de orina, "midieron" metiendo las puntas del tester en un frasco.
Hacer clic para expandir...

Es cierto. Yo miraba ese capítulo y quería matarlos.


----------



## santiago

querias pasarles 60Ma por el corazon
el capitulo era la prueba de que se se cayera un tostador, una plancha o algo asi a la bañera, si esto seria letal

saludos


----------



## Manonline

6mA recorriendo el corazon causan un paro cardiaco el cual lleva a la muerte. Podes tener 60A pasando por tu brazo y si al corazon no le llegan 6mA, no se detiene. jajaja esto no quiere decir que no te mueras por otra causa 

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Elvis!

No se preocupen por cual es el amperaje necesario para parar un corazon..Se van a dar cuenta si se lo hacen a alguien y si se lo hacen a ustedes no creo jeje!..Pero si van a ver crecer las plantitas desde arriba o desde abajo en su defecto!

Un saludo!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Que resistencia tiene el corazon?
Cual es el camino mas corto?
Las venas hacen de cables?

Porque la silla electrica funcionaba a  3000v?
Electrodos en las manos en los pies en la Capocha?
Porque se te salen los ojos para fuera?
y si te ponian un electrodo en el gopin?'

Porque porque porque?


----------



## Elvis!

KARAPALIDA que sos macabro ehh!..Como te van a poner un electrodo en el Gopin!?
A menos que quieras comer huevos fritos podes hacerlo..Pero es mas macho y mas nutritivo un huevin de gallina o de cualquier pajarraco que los ponga!

Te falto nombrar algo..cuando te sentencian a la silla electrica tambien te tienen que mojar el cuerpo (Para hacer todo menos macabro y demoniaco) y por si hay personas cerca con hambre..Para que no se tienten con el olor a asadito calentito que podes llegar a largar..Ahora bien..En lugar de sentenciarte a la silla electrica y utilizar ingentes cantidades de energia no seria mejor hacerte escalar pararayos en tormentas electricas y una vez mas le dejamos los asuntos del ultramundo a la Pacha Mama?

Un saludo!


----------



## El nombre

santixman dijo:
			
		

> querias pasarles 60Ma por el corazon
> el capitulo era la prueba de que se se cayera un tostador, una plancha o algo asi a la bañera, si esto seria letal
> 
> saludos



Ciertamente estamos influenciados por las películas.

-Si metes un par de cables en una bañera metálica y tienes diferencial = actua el diferencial y no pasa nada
-igual pero sin diferencial = se produce un defecto a tierra que produce el calentamiento del agua
. Si la bañera es poliester (aislante) = se produce calentamiento de agua

Solamente te pasaría algo al salir de la bañera con un solo pie. (el otro dentro del agua)

Igual pasa en una piscina.


----------



## santiago

por favor lean esto jejeje el loco no tenia mejor idea que robar cables ahi http://www.eldiariomontanes.es/pren...re-muere-electrocutado-intentar_20070618.html

ya no saben que robar, aca en argentina es lo mismo


----------



## josemanuel

pues eso quisiera hacer un multichispas con pilas o fotocélulas como un encendedor pero quisiera hacerlo muy plano y no poner trasformador hacerlo con condensadores o circuitos digitales sabéis algún sitio donde pueda haber esquemas o información de como hacerlo 
perdonar por ponerlo en otro sitio pero soy novato y asta que ponga al día cometeré muuuuuuuuchos errores

un saludo de José Manuel


----------



## DJMota

josemanuel dijo:
			
		

> pues eso quisiera hacer un multichispas con pilas o fotocélulas como un encendedor pero quisiera hacerlo muy plano y no poner trasformador hacerlo con condensadores o circuitos digitales sabéis algún sitio donde pueda haber esquemas o información de como hacerlo
> perdonar por ponerlo en otro sitio pero soy novato y asta que ponga al día cometeré muuuuuuuuchos errores
> 
> un saludo de José Manuel



Pues me parece que vas a tener que elegir entre una cosa u otra.
Porque hacerlo plano y que sea multichispas sin usar transformadores, es algo que te va a ser dificil de conseguir.
Aunque una solución podría ser usar el inversor de un flash que utiliza transformadores pequeñitos y añadirle un multiplicador de tensión con diodos.

Yo precisamente me estoy haciendo otro Paralizador, Taser, Tazer  o Stun Gun (o como querais llamarlo). Estoy usando un transformador de audio pequeño que elegí de entre varios que tenía por ahí de chatarra y que no tiene ni referencia, como inversor de 9-18V (pues uso una o dos pilas alkalinas de 9V) a 350V y otro tipo flyback de televisor pequeño como transfprmador de pulsos que genera las chispas. He conseguido un circuito tan simple que contando los transformadores solo tiene 7 componentes.

Ahora mismo he cconseguido chispas de 3 a 4 cms. El consumo del circuito es de unos 600mA aunque no lo sé con seguridad, pues cuando conecto el amperímetro digital, se vuelve loco y oscila mucho la medición. Además que he notado una bajada de tensión provocada por la resistencia Shunt del amperímetro.
Pero bueno es para que os hagais una idea de como llevo el tema.
Seguiré experimentando.

Saludos.


----------



## josemanuel

gracias por la explicacion ya pondrás fotos para       copiártelo jejeje     y ya dirás como te a ido


----------



## electronica-2000

hola, santixman

mira este video:

YouTube - 50000 Volt Accident

mira este otro loco: 

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

salu2


----------



## santiago

ya los vi jeje

saludos


----------



## electroaficionado

Que queria hacer el segundo, aparte de suicidarse?


----------



## fernandob

mas alla del conocimiento de electronica que nos permite diseñar algo primero esta el poder proyecctar que es en verdad lo que mejor necesitamos.

un aparatejo para darle corriente a otra persona nos obliga a acercarnos a ella al mismo nivel de usar un arma blanca, salvo que usemos esas pistolas que tiran 2 puntas con cables (lo vi en TV) para aturdir y usa la policia.

por el lado de el corazon para que circule corriente por el los electrodos deben estar muy separados o ubicados adecuadamente.

en fin, lo mas importante es no tener que acercarse tanto al atacante (o a la victima , segun que clase de individuos seamos nosotros  ) 

opciones mas sencillas:
serbatana
pistola
boleadoras
piedra
reactancia de 40w mecanica
spray urticante.
una media que fue usada una semana seguida (o un calzon) .

en fin, muchas de estas cosas si son detenidos por la policia no son  consideradas un arma aunque la media puede dar problemas con salubridad) .

en fin, el electroshock este si uno tiene mucha ropa no se su efectividad salvo que haga contacto con a piel , ni el poder disuasivo respecto de otros articulos .

si bien puede ser relajante hablar de esto o puede tener sus aplicaciones en otros usos yo no me sentiria muy seguro de andar en malos lugares por que tengo en el bolsillo un aparatito que da corriente.

un saludo


----------



## santiago

yo arme el aparatejo para mi abuela ya le robaron 3 veces, y ella quiso que se lo armara, lo vio en la tele y me pregunto si se podia  bla bla... no es el caso de sentirse seguro o no, pero si un atacate te viene a robar , y podes acercarle el aparatejo, te aseguro que 13000v pasan la ropa, y por lo que vi en la tv 15000v te dejan en un estado de 0 movimiento muscular, con un flyback levantas 13000v mas o menos, la ropa la pasa seguro, yo me negue a armarle el aparato a mi abuela despùes de la 2da vez que le robaron, a la 3ra vez que por poco no la matan (hablando encerio, no jodo) me lo pidio por favor y bueno, cedi, hoy en dia como esta la sociedad, te matan por 10 pesos, y prefiero morir electrocutando a un chorro que morirme de brazos cruzados

saludos


----------



## jorger

Hola.

Yo tabién me e hecho uno de esos,pero con un transformador de ferrita que rebobiné yo mismo .Hasta me saltan arcos de 2 mm y todo   .No se cuantas vueltas le e puesto al secundario pero me tiré por lo menos 2h bobinando .
El circuito que voy a usar es el de la bobina de tesla estado sólido,no dispongo de relés que se puedan usar para esto   .

Saludos


----------



## DJMota

santixman y jorge-mak ¿podríais postear datos y esquema de vuestros prototipos?
Yo he tenido un problremilla y se me han jodido unos componentes. Así que hasta que no los reponga no podré seguior investigando.
Saludos.


----------



## santiago

es facil, jeje yo me vali del foro jeje
 mira

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/555.htm aca el 555 es el primer circuito

de la salida del 555 te vas a un tr de potencia, cualquier transistor npn que tengas

y de el emisor del tr te vas al primario del transformador

te paso diagrama 

el tr puede ser cualquiera en la imagen es un tip31c pero puede ser mas chico, si el 555 te satura la base le pones un preset entre la base y el 555 y regulas hasta que ocile

las resistencias son 10k y el pote de 50k (con el pote regulas la frecuencia, mientras mayor sea mejor (sin saturar el nucleo)

la fuente una bateria de 9v y el fly back cualquiera no quemado o algun transformador bobinado por vos, en internet vi que lo hacian

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA

yo usaria un D1555 (tiene un diodo damper )le subiria 18v y le pondria una r de 1k entre la pata 3 del 555 y el transistor..

Mas mejor (dijo el tonto) le pondria 3 baterias de 9v, le subiria la frecuencia a 15khz,
y usaria cualquier flyback que consiga, nuevos estaran en $15, y agarrate catalina. 

Saludos


----------



## Elvis!

Yo estoy diseñando el mio propia picana como se le dice por estos lados..Y con el fin de disminuir riesgos y aumentar de manera controlada pero eficientemente el voltaje hasta un valor que para mi sea agradable y para el "Chorro" no lo sea..Es decir algo asi como unos 18Kv..Decidi usar sistemas de descarga capacitiva y elevar el voltaje poco a poco con transformadorrmdores armados con nucleos de ferrita y valores q van de 10 en 10..o entre otros rangos eso todavia tengo que estudiar un poco mas..pero alguien sabe como Las picanas profesionales llegan hasta los 60Kv u 80Kv..Lo unico que se es que tan solo se alimentan con 27v. es decir con tres baterias de 9v..Toda la información sera bien recibida..desde ya muchas gracias!

Actualmente cuento con bastantes circuitos de picanas o como le dicen los gringos Stun Guns..Quien este interesado me avisa!
Y por ultimo ustedes q opinan..Ques mejor a la hora de producir una descarga sobre alguien e inmovilizar los musculos?..Usar por ejemplo 500V o 25Kv?..Solo para inmovilizar..suponiendo que el amperaje esta muy por debajo del que produce problemas cardiacos!

Un saludo!


----------



## santiago

25kv , pero con menos ya se puede
probado jejeje

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA

el circuito de las picanas es extremadamente simple.

Un oscilador con un transformadorcito elevador, esto eleva los 9v, a unos 1000v (o por ahi) esta tensión se aplica a unas chapitas las cuales estan muy juntas(a la distansia de ruptura.) las cuales tambien estan conectadas a un capasitor y a una bobina (circuito como del automovil, platinos, condensador , bobina), en este caso el platino es reemplazado por las chapitas, ya que cuando la tensión llega a la tension de ruptura salta una chispa, descargando el capa atrabes de la bobina, generando en esta unos 50kv.

La bobina es muy simple(es una forma de decir), un 10 o 12 chapitas I de transformadores, sobre las cuales va bobinado intercalando aislante entre capas, despues todo sumergido en resina(creo que lo hacen a l vasio a esta parte.)

si se fijan este metodo de las chapitas, lo usan en las bobinas tesla cuando utilizan un transformador(de alta) de luces de neon

otra se podria remplazar las chapitas por un scr.

Ahi van uno circuitos.:

 Stungun10

Rebobinando transformadores de ferrita de los balastos de tubos fluorescentes para T1 y para T2 con un núcleo de ferrita de antena de AM-SW, etc. de 6 cm. de largo y bobinando unas 2200 en T2 con un AWG numero 39 de 200 espiras por capa, entre capa y capa se debe poner un aislante tipo mylan y se debe dejar un espacio de 1.3 cm. a cada extremo para evitar que se forme un arco. El primario de T2 va al ultimo y es de 18 espiras de 0.7 mm de diámetro, al final se debe introducir T2 en un molde cilíndrico de papel y vaciar barniz aislante para rellenar los espacios vacíos. 
T1 tiene una relación de espiras de tal forma que a su salida tiene 200 VAC y trabaja en el orden de varios Khz. (entre 17 Khz. y 35 Khz.), los valores de R y C del circuito oscilador deben ser modificados para obtener una frecuencia optima y un voltaje de salida optimo. 
El voltaje de salida de 200 VAC es triplicado en el circuito formado por 3 diodos y 3 capacitores de 0.03 uF, los capacitores del triplicador deben tener una tensión de trabajo de por lo menos 600V, mejor aun si son para 1KV. 
Todos los diodos son los UF4007.


----------



## santiago

a mi modelo le voy a agregar los diodos de tu esquema ultimo aver como anda, encontre unos flybacks a $12 que son chiquitos y chispean 2cm jejejeje     

saludos


----------



## DJMota

santixman dijo:
			
		

> a mi modelo le voy a agregar los diodos de tu esquema ultimo aver como anda, encontre unos flybacks a $12 que son chiquitos y chispean 2cm jejejeje
> 
> saludos



Gracias por los datos.

Yo creo que deberás entonces de buscar diodos de mayor voltage pues 2 cm de chispa podrían ser unos 15 a 20 mil voltios y entonces los 4007 te los cargarías, pues estos solo aguantan 1000v. El pero es que según dicen en la página que te pongo a continuación, son muy caros.

Aquí tienes más información:
http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tbo/mat/mat.htm
El chaval dice haber conseguido chispas de 30cm con este método. Aunque no resulta nada practico como arma portatil, pues uno terminaría electrocutandose a sí mismo. La solución pasaría por usar solo 3 o 4 etapas como máximo nada más.

El que yo estoy probando funciona  como el de karapalida. Utiliza un inversor al estilo del circuito de Pablin pero con modificaciones:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/elev13kv/index.htm

Consejo para descargar el condensador y crear los pulsos en T2: en vez de usar las chapitas que terminan quemandose, lo mejor dentro de lo más simple, es usar los llamados "Surge Arrestors" o como los lllamamos en España, "Descargadores de Gas". Los encuentras a diferentes voltajes, de tal forma que lo puedes adaptar con más precisión al inversor que pongas y además suelen durar más. Yo estoy probando con uno de 350V y va bastante bien.

Aquí voy a poner un link de uno que encontré italiano que usa este método de creación de pulsos. Es más o menos como mi prototipo. Es muy interesante, pues muestra el curcuito y la información necesaria para armarlo:
http://www.geocities.com/brhqdpydbq/index.html

Y aquí un video de demostración del dispositivo:
YouTube - HOME MADE STUN GUN (the real & only one!)

Saludos.


----------



## santiago

si ya se que nesesito diodos con mas voltage jejeje mañana voy a mundo electronico y pido algun diodo de alto voltage

saludos


----------



## jorger

DJMota dijo:
			
		

> santixman y jorge-mak ¿podríais postear datos y esquema de vuestros prototipos?



Claro,el circuito que voy a usar es este,no hay más misterio: http://www.cienciafacil.com/tesla.html

En el circuito voy a cambiar los valores de las resistencias para que trabaje a 9v, lo único que me falta es un transistor decente...

Saludos


----------



## DJMota

Ah vale, lo conozco. Es bastante común por internet.
Yo le añadiría unas cuantas (no muchas) etapas multiplicadoras con diodos y condensadores, como quiere hacer santixman.
Así al subirle el voltaje, le daríamos más capacidad de daño y espectacularidad al alargarle la chispa tambien.
Saludos.


----------



## maton00

hola yo un dia me compre una caja de toques y de lo que me di cuenta es que no tiene mucha ciecia lla que sola mente con un TIP 31c obtienes una carga buena para una buen patada (contando tambien el voltaje de unas cuatro pilas tamaño d, un pote y un transformador               12+12 volts/125 volts de salida)

el  tip31c lo puedes conseguir en cualquier tienda del gremio y te cuesta 1 peso mexicano!


----------



## maton00

aqui esta el circuito


----------



## jorger

Hola.

DJMota:yo de momento no puedo hacer etapas multiplicadoras (como mucho una) porque aquí en Navalmoral no hay ni una sola tienda para comprar componentes electrónicos :evil:, yo los saco de aparatos que me voy encontrando por ahi...

maton00:el circuito que has posteado es muy simple,¿de cuántas vueltas tiene que ser el primario del transformador?¿se calienta mucho el transistor?¿se le puede poner otro que no sea el TIP 31C?
Tengo pendiente rebobinar otro transformador de ferrita,de una fuente de alimentación estropeada,lo mismo hago otro electrificador con ese circuito que as puesto...  

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Hola.
Estos son los transformadores que usaré.

El amarillo es el que voy a rebobinar,el otro no lo usaré por ser demasiado chico.
Por cierto,el hilo que uso en los secundarios de los transformadores es de un solenoide de 230v....

Saludos.


----------



## DJMota

maton00 dijo:
			
		

> aqui esta el circuito



Fíjate por donde, ese es el inversor que yo tengo montado en mi prototipo. Funciona bastante bien. Las diferencias es que yo uso un transistor PNP (por tanto la tensión invertida) tipo BD562 montado en disipador, con una resistencia de 680Ohmios, sin diodo y con un transformador de 9+9V 0,5A /220V. 

Curiosamente me entrega más tensión y por tanto genera más pulsos por segundo el descargador, que usando un transformador de 6+6V 0,3A/220V que probé. En vacio destruyó un puente de diodos hecho con 1N4007 (1000V) pues fue capaz de generar hasta 1350V sin carga, alimentandolo no recuerdo si en ese momento fué con 5 o 12 V usando una fuente ATX para pruebas. El caso que hice las pruebas con ambas tensiones.

Pero solo lo aconsejo si va acompañado de un multiplicador de diodos o como primera etapa inversora para alimentar un segundo transformador de pulsos, como el prototipo italiano que he posteado.

Saludos.


----------



## maton00

hola jorge-mak
mira la verdad es que el transformador lo puedes sacar de un televisor la bronca es que tienes que entregarle la corriente que nececite y ademas el tip31c es muy facil de encontrar en mexico


----------



## maton00

si  dj mota lla se que mi circuito es censillo pero el chiste es hacer que alguien patee no calcinarlo!


----------



## maton00

jorge_mak el transistor tip31c que recomiendo NO se calienta!


----------



## maton00

jorge-mak el circuitto que eh posteado no chispea ni sirve como electrificador lo que si es que te suelta 125 volts(500mA,dependiendo del transformador. que uses)capaces de hacer chillar hasta el mas macho!


----------



## DJMota

maton00 dijo:
			
		

> si  dj mota lla se que mi circuito es censillo pero el chiste es hacer que alguien patee no calcinarlo!


No, si me parece cojonudo. Es simple y efectivo como inversor, pero yo solo lo considero como la "mitad" del dispositivo.
Lo que digo, es que solo con eso no me termina de convencer, porque solo hará efecto si se lo aplicas directamente a la piel desnuda a alguien, pues la ropa actuaría como aislante y al ser tan baja tensión no la atravesaría. Y además solo como broma. Porque eso no serviría como arma, solo para cabrear más al que se lo apliques.
Así que creo que para provocar verdaderos efectos físicos y psicologicos, se necesita más chicha.
De todas formas gracias por tu aportación. He guardado el esquema y lo tendré en cuenta para otros montajes. Siempre se agradecen datos nuevos.
Saludos.


----------



## Elvis!

KARAPALIDA a quien queres hacer tocar el arpa con esa picana que tira 30Kv Amp! 
Aca dejo mas diagramas para todos los gustos hay hoy! 
Yo en mi proyecto voy ausar un nucleo de flyback un 555 y dos transistores 2N3055!Creo que con eso ya le va a doler..Jaja!

Un saludo!


----------



## santiago

miren lo que me encontr jeje es para conocer los pines de un flyback

enlace---------> http://www.creatronica.com.ar/veriflyback_guias.htm<--------


----------



## jorger

maton00 dijo:
			
		

> jorge-mak el circuitto que eh posteado no chispea ni sirve como electrificador lo que si es que te suelta 125 volts(500mA,dependiendo del transformador. que uses)capaces de hacer chillar hasta el mas macho!



125 volts a 500ma...no está nada mal  .A mí no me importa que no de chispazos,mientras que de calambrazos.....Por cierto,el transformador que dije que iba a rebobinar a muerto (carrete partido y ferrita partida en bastantes pedazos,y eso que lo puse a hervir con agua 25 min.) :evil: .

El de ferrita que tengo rebobinado (el que sale en la 1ª foto) me gustaría poder usarlo en tu circuito(lo más probable es que no me de 125 volts)maton00 pero claro,como lo hice para el circuito de la bobina de tesla estado sólido pues me da palo tener que quitar más de 1000 vueltas y volverlas a poner después ops: .
¿me aconsejáis que vuelva a rebobinarlo otra vez?¿o me consigo un transformador de los ''chinos''?

Saludos


----------



## fernandob

maton00 dijo:
			
		

> jorge-mak el circuitto que eh posteado no chispea ni sirve como electrificador lo que si es que te suelta 125 volts(500mA,dependiendo del transformador. que uses)capaces de hacer chillar hasta el mas macho!



la corriente que circulara dependera de la resitencia del cuerpo.
con 125v no circularan 500mA por el cuerpo a menos que :

1 -- le pises el pie o lo patees entre las piernas y cuando grita le metas los electrodos en la boca.
2 -- uses como electrodos 2 cuchillos o navajas (mejoras la conductividad cuanto mas las entierres) .
3 -- una vez en el piso lo orinas y luego si le pones tu aparatito.

perdon............quien era la victima ?
para *defensa* dijeron que era ??????


----------



## DJMota

No me había fijado en el detalle, pero esos 500mA serán en el secundario, no en los 125V. Creo que te has confundido.
Porque si fueran 500mA en los 125V serían mas de 50W y entre el tamaño-peso de ese transformador y el de la batería para generar esa potencia con una cierta autonomía, no sería muy portable que digamos el invento.
Además de no ser práctico, por lo que bien dice fernandob. Por eso no es necesaria tanta corriente. Sería desperdiciar potencia tontamente.
Saludos.


----------



## santiago

no busquen corriente, busquen muchooo voltage
con mucho voltage el arco voltaico atraviesa la ropa
con mucho amperaje no

saludos


----------



## DJMota

Exactamente santixman, tu lo has dicho.
A menos que quieras usarlo para defenderte de un nudista enfadado, porque te ha pillado haciendole fotos a su piva.

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis!

Asi es..El amperaje es solo un detalle..Como lo que se requiere es inmovilizar el musculo del agresor (Chorizo) por mas que se tengan 3654546434545264Amperes a 1V lo unico que vamos a lograr es quemarlo y matarlo..Y eso al menos yo no busco..

Un saludo!


----------



## santiago

te quiere robar y terminas comiendote un churrasquito 

saludos


----------



## jorger

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> por mas que se tengan 3654546434545264Amperes a 1V lo unico que vamos a lograr es quemarlo y matarlo..



Tampoco vamos a llegar hasta ese punto .

Saludos.


----------



## eb7ctx

Hola, un dato fisiológico para quien le interese...
Los impulsos eléctricos desde el cerebro a los músculos van de 0.80 a 0,92 voltios

un saludo


----------



## DJMota

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Asi es..El amperaje es solo un detalle..Como lo que se requiere es inmovilizar el musculo del agresor (Chorizo) por mas que se tengan 3654546434545264Amperes a 1V lo unico que vamos a lograr es quemarlo y matarlo..Y eso al menos yo no busco..
> 
> Un saludo!



Error.
Nuestro cuerpo tiene una determinada resistencia que puede mejorar con saliva, sudor, agua salada u otros elementos conductores. 
Con un voltio por muchos amperios que entregue una fuente, no sentiremos nada porque apenas pasará intensidad. La piel ofrece más resistencia y necesitaríamos más voltaje.

Haz la prueba:
Coje un polimetro ponlo en resistencia alta (200K) por ejemplo y toca las bornas con las manos. Verás que te marca x Kohms.
Si una persona puede llegar a morir con 30mA de corriente, calcula cualtos voltios necesitarías para que pasase esa intensidad a traves de tus dedos sabiendo la resistencia que te marca el polimetro y aplicandola en la formula de la Ley de Ohm.

V= I x R

Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado

DJMota dijo:
			
		

> Si una persona puede llegar a morir con 30mA de corriente, calcula cualtos voltios necesitarías para que pasase esa intensidad a traves de tus dedos sabiendo la resistencia que te marca el polimetro y aplicandola en la formula de la Ley de Ohm.



La ley de Ohm es para resistencias lineales.

Lo que si es verdad que nuestro cuerpo empieza a conducir "enserio" a los 24V (aproximadamente). Por debajo de eso normalmente no hay una conducción "importante".

Saludos.


----------



## El nombre

Según el reglamento electrotecnico de baja tension español la resistencia del cuerpo se entiende que es de 3000 ohms. Es un estandar en condiciones normales.
Y si se aplica la ley de ohm. Si lo haces veras el motivo por el cual una IMBT especifica que la tension en locales humedos es de 90V máximo.


----------



## eb7ctx

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Según el reglamento electrotecnico de baja tension español la resistencia del cuerpo se entiende que es de 3000 ohms. Es un estandar en condiciones normales.
> Y si se aplica la ley de ohm. Si lo haces veras el motivo por el cual una IMBT especifica que la tension en locales humedos es de 90V máximo.



Bueno....según lo que me enseñaron a mi y yo enseño,  la resistencia media del caucásico blanco es solo de 1000 ohm   ( aprox.) y hablamos de la población Europea en la cual se encuadra España

Y la intensidad máxima en donde el corazón fibriliza o produce movimientos espontaneos no controlados, esta comprendida entre 25 y 30 mA.

Así que aplicando la ley de ohm......  Ustedes mismos ¡¡


----------



## tjdor

Yo quiero aportar qque los efectos de la corriente electrica sobre el cuerpo humano dependen de su frecuencia, lo de la ley de ohm es verdad, pero influyen mas factores. Habria que buscar por ahí, pero creo que entre mas frecuencia la corriente tiende a circular por la piel sin dañar organos intenos y dichos 30mA que si circulan por el corazon lo puede hacer fibrilar, si son a 5kHz resultarian casi inofensivos (creo)

(aportacion hecha desde la ignorancia)


----------



## Elvis!

Lo que dije era una simple ejemplificacion..Y si uno dice que la R del cuerpo humano es de 1KOhm y otro de 3KOhms mejor decidirnos y si uno habla de caucasianos y otro de marcianos Dioss! que desastre..Somos humanos y es una cuestion meramente fisico-biologica que nuestro corazon funicone entre los 25 y los 30mA a 0.92V
Tampoco es el caso tratar de medir la resistencia de un Choro justo cuando nos esta apuntando con un calibre 38 en la cabeza o esta poniendo en riesgo nuestros intestinos con un cuchillo monumental..Ni hablar de calcular las intensidades necesarias para dañar al agresor y mucho menos si son 4 los agresor...El punto aqui es tratar de escapar no de matar a nadie..Con un poco de matematica ya podriamos librarnos de esa responsabilidad..Y sin importar si la corriente es continua o alterna queiro decir que las dos representan riesgos en estos casos yo me inclinaria mas por el uso de la CA la cual no produce el daño que la CC produce al generar electrolisis en los tejidos humanos..Y con una corriente alterna de muy alta frecuencia ya estariamos creo yo en condiciones de tratar de montar algo parecido..Muy parecido a una picana electrica o Stun gun para los Yankes!

Un saludo!


----------



## eb7ctx

tjdor dijo:
			
		

> Yo quiero aportar qque los efectos de la corriente electrica sobre el cuerpo humano dependen de su frecuencia, lo de la ley de ohm es verdad, pero influyen mas factores. Habria que buscar por ahí, pero creo que entre mas frecuencia la corriente tiende a circular por la piel sin dañar organos intenos y dichos 30mA que si circulan por el corazon lo puede hacer fibrilar, si son a 5kHz resultarian casi inofensivos (creo)
> 
> (aportacion hecha desde la ignorancia)



Si, y tienes mucha razón, todo es "formulismo" esta básica mente aplicado a la DC la llamada radio frecuencia tiende a ir por la superficie o en encerada en una cavidad, pero circula por el exterior aunque sea interno, yo mismo he recibido descargas para estar diez veces muerto...jeje pero eran de RF y no de continua, y puedo atestiguar, una descarga de un mágnetron a 2,2 Ghz con una potencia de 800 w me atravesó de una mano a otra, y ademas del salto y y el susto....y unas quemaduras en las dos manos...pues casi nada...(bueno mi compañera dice que desde ese día estoy aún mas loco)


----------



## maton00

Jorje_mak los transformadores que vas a usar son muy chicos  y dj mota el transformador que yo use no es gigante mide 3x3 cm!con 500mA de salida y ademas vasta con que le des 6 volts! si para eso es el tip31c!


----------



## maton00

dj mota si no da buena friega mi aparato le puedes configurar dos tip31c en configuracion darlington y atascarle un fly back en la salida o ponerle un transformador de 12+12 volts/220volts 500mA
ah se me olvidava jorje mak no te aconsejo des bobinarla pedes meterle cualquier transformador mientras le metas la corriente que necesite y que te saque lo mas alto en mA posible
saludos!


----------



## jorger

maton00 dijo:
			
		

> jorje mak no te aconsejo des bobinarla pedes meterle cualquier transformador mientras le metas la corriente que necesite y que te saque lo mas alto en mA posible


A ok muchas gracias,a ver si me paso por el ''chino''y me consigo un adapatador de corriente (el más barato claro)y le saco el transformador jeje.A,ahora estoy bobinando otro transformador de los pequeñitos,de 2,2 x 1,8cm y usarlo en tu circuito,pero lo voy a hacer simplemente por probar...

Se me olvidava,¿qué frecuencia de oscil. se consique con ese circuito?
Saludos!


----------



## DJMota

maton00 dijo:
			
		

> Jorje_mak los transformadores que vas a usar son muy chicos  y dj mota el transformador que yo use no es gigante mide 3x3 cm!con 500mA de salida y ademas vasta con que le des 6 volts! si para eso es el tip31c!



No me has entendido.
Tu transformador entrega 500mA pero en la salida de baja tensión, no en la de 125.
Es por lógica.

Un ejemplo:
6+6v x 500mA = 6 vatios.
125v x 500mA = 62,5 vatios.

Un transformador de 3+3 cm no puede ser de 62,5 vatios.
¿Entiendes ahora a lo que me refería?

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Hola de nuevo.  
He probado ahora mismo el dircuito de maton00 con mi transformador de 2,2 x 1,8cm y va de lujo  .Menudo calambrazo que me he pegao .En vez de poner una resistencia de 680 ohm la he puesto de 993 (eso me marcaba el polímetro).El transistor no es el tip31c,es un D1571 (npn) no sé si lo conoceréis pero lo tenía guardado hace bastante tiempo.. 

Saludos!


----------



## jorger

Y bueno...solo tengo que añadir que con esto puedo encender las típicas lámparas de bajo consumo (solo las hago parpadear,es poco pero ya es algo jeje)
Aquí pongo una foto:
[img=http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/5962/1003742lp3.th.jpg]
Aquí como ven se ve todo pequeñito...la verdad es que da bastante patada para lo pequeño que es.
También se ve que puse un disipador al transistor aunque no se calienta,mas que nada se lo puse para darle apoyo...

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis!

Nunca respondieron mi pregunta jeje!..Que es mas conveniente?Ir aumentando poco a poco el voltaje y de manera controlada como en los Stuns Guns profesionales o mandarle puro bobinado a un bruto nucleo de ferrita, acompañado de un buuen transistor?Como hablaron de usar radiofrecuencia para tratar de producir aun menos daño y lo cual es facilmente comprobable en uno de mis ya renombrados experimentos(Bobina Tesla) y como alguno de ustedes dijo unos mensajes atras
Ademas dejo una tabla de radiofrecuencias donde se ve la frecuencia necesaria para que la corriente electrica sea de HF (alta frecuencia)

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger

Pues yo me inclino por lo 2º.No me suele gustar regular el voltaje de salida...
Saludos.


----------



## maton00

hola jorge-mak el transistor que pusiste es un sustituto del tip31c 
verdad que da buenos calambrasos?


----------



## Elvis!

Es decir por usar Super Baja Frecuencia (SLF)..Aunque no seria mejor usar la Nº4?..En si no es algo tan significativo..Ah y una pregunta mas..Hasta que frecuencia se puede someter a un nucleo de Ferrita aproximadamente?
Gracias desde ya!

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger

maton00 dijo:
			
		

> hola jorge-mak el transistor que pusiste es un sustituto del tip31c
> verdad que da buenos calambrasos?



Pues la verdad si que daba buenos calambrazos,cuando rozaba uno de los cables de salida empezaba a salirme humillo del dedo y a oler a churruscado .Pero murió sin yo saber porqué  .
Todo empezó cuando estaba enredando con el circuito y la bombilla de bajo consumo,cuando quité los cables del transformador a la bombilla,el transformador empezó a hacer un pitido más bien fuerte e irregular,énseguida probé si daba calambre y a partir de ahí dejó de funcionar  :evil:  :evil: ...y nunca volvió a funcionar.  
Yo no sé como puedo tener tan mala suerte,de verdad.Era el único transistor que tenía.  

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Es decir por usar Super Baja Frecuencia (SLF)..Aunque no seria mejor usar la Nº4?..En si no es algo tan significativo..Ah y una pregunta mas..Hasta que frecuencia se puede someter a un nucleo de Ferrita aproximadamente?



Bueno si,supongo...
Lo del núcleo de ferrita depende... en los de las fuente de alim. de impresoras como los que tengo aquí ahora mismo podrían aguantar hasta los 30 khz (eso creo yo),cuando funcionaba el del circuito que murió me hacía un pitido apenas audible al funcionar (el núcleo no se calentaba nada al funcionar) ,y supuse que la frecuencia rondaría los 15 khz...  

Saludos.


----------



## eb7ctx

jorge-mak dijo:
			
		

> Elvis! dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es decir por usar Super Baja Frecuencia (SLF)..Aunque no seria mejor usar la Nº4?..En si no es algo tan significativo..Ah y una pregunta mas..Hasta que frecuencia se puede someter a un nucleo de Ferrita aproximadamente?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno si,supongo...
> Lo del núcleo de ferrita depende... en los de las fuente de alim. de impresoras como los que tengo aquí ahora mismo podrían aguantar hasta los 30 khz (eso creo yo),cuando funcionaba el del circuito que murió me hacía un pitido apenas audible al funcionar (el núcleo no se calentaba nada al funcionar) ,y supuse que la frecuencia rondaría los 15 khz...
> 
> Saludos.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Las ferritas según su composición tienen un corte de frecuencia determinado, y estas se distinguen por el "color" busca en don google..seguro que hay mucha información


----------



## Elvis!

Okk..Voy a ver por ahi que encuentro..El nucleo que voy a usar es de un flyback viejo..Y la verdad esa ferrita me parece igual a la de cualquier aparato que la use...A mi parecer claro.. 
Y si no encuentro nada a la p**ta con armar esto..Voy a usar el transformador de 25KV que me regalaron ayer!

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Voy a usar el transformador de 25KV que me regalaron ayer!



Ufuf...25kv...como para churruscar a alguien 
¿De dónde se supone que es ese transformador?¿es un flyback?
Si es un flyback de los nuevos no creo que te sirva...
Saludos.


----------



## DJMota

Hola a todos de nuevo.

Aquí os traigo un video de mi prototipo. Es el primer video que subo y la calidad no es muy buena, pues esta hecho con un movil. Pero os podeis hacer una idea de como funciona.

YouTube - Mi Stun Gun paso a paso

Como ya dije, utilizo el circuito ya posteado antes como inversor, aunque con los componentes cambiados. Pero solo es la mitad de él. En una segunda etapa, la tensión es rectificada por el diodo y va cargando un condensador. Al llegar esa tensión a 350V, el descargador de gas envía la carga del condensador al primario del Flyback y este genera el pulso de alta tensión entre los terminales de salida.

Correcciones:
Me he equivocado en algunos datos, estos son los verdaderos:
1- El condensador es de 470nF.
2- La longitud de las chispas es de 4cm.

Y añadir que al utilizar un transistor PNP, la polaridad va invertida. Por tanto, el terminal que va al centro del tansformador, es el negativo y al emisor del transistor, el positivo. La pila es una alkalina Duracell y el primer transformador es de 220V de primario.
Que lo disfruteis.

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis!

DJMota muy bello el aparatito!Las chispas un pco flojas pero no dejan de doler seguramente jejeje!

Jorge-mak el transformador de 25Kv que me regalaron es de las luces de neon gigantes
Es uno muy parecido a este..El cual como muchos ya saben es para mi pryecto de "Super Bobina Tesla" El cual voy a comenzar la semana que viene!

Dejos mis agradecimientos a Javier quien me proporciono el transformador y por el cual tubo que pagar bastante para el envio!..Gracias Javier!Muchas gracias!

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger

DJmota,ese flyback es de los nuevos no?
¿como as hecho para que de esos chispazos?
Porque yo e tenido muchos de esos y apenas daban chispa   

Saludos.


----------



## DJMota

Hola.

Mi prototipo no tiene mucha potencia y no va a electrocutar a nadie, pero la verdad es que esos chispazos los he probado en carnes y no molan nada. El funcionamiento del circuito lo explico con detalle, es así de simple y efectivo, no tiene más misterio.

La descarga de un condensador a un flyback. Cargado utilizando un inversor. Así es como funcionan las Stun Gun comerciales. La unica diferencia (aparte de los transformadores standar) es que, para abaratar costes, en ellas se usan dos electrodos muy juntos como elemento activador de la descarga y en mi prototipo yo utilizo el descargador de gas que es más efectivo y duradero.

El Flyback es pequeño, de un TV de 14 pulgadas, pero tene un ratio muy alto de vueltas y una salida mucho mayor que otros que he probado del mismo tamaño. Si, es cierto, es de los nuevos y por eso lleva los diodos del triplicador, pero aún así te puedo decir que la sensación no es muy placentera.

Lo único a tener en cuenta para sacarle ese rendimiento al flyback, es jugar con los bobinados. Yo he utilizado un secundario como primario, en vez del primario original. El tema es ir probando hasta ver que bobinado induce mayor tensión en la la salida de la ventosa. Y si no te convence ninguno de ellos, como prueba máxima, yo le bobino 15 espiras de 1mm como primario. Con eso ya saco lo máximo, pero si ya lo consigo con uno de los bobinados propios, entoces prefiero usar estos.

De todas formas esto tiene un límite como ya digo en el video y es el aislamiento del mismo. Si vas subiendo la tensión de los pulsos y su intensidad, llega un momentoi que saltan chispas donde no deben, pues la electricidad consigue atravesar el aislamiento. Así que el sistema pierde rendimiento y seguridad, pues el agresor se convierte en victima de su propia arma.

El fín es usarlo como transformador de pulsos, no como oscilador de alta frecuancia. Así es como actua realmente en una Stun Gun. Tambien he conseguido hacerlo funcionar con el transistor directamente al flyback, usando un bobinado de primario y otro como realimentación del oscilador, pero en ese caso las chispas eran de más alta frecuencia y de tan solo 1,5cm.

Ahí va otra prueba:
YouTube - Mi Stun Gun  paso a paso 2

Un dato técnico:
Está grabado a 15 frames por segundo por limitación del movil y por ese motivo no se puede ver la frecuencia exacta de las chispas.

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis!

Muy lindo el aparatito..Me gustaria verlo a velocidad real..jeje..

Un saludo!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Lo suyo Mr. Elvis

Genio Malvado

Muy interesante pero en ingles. Que les aproveche.

PD: alguien publico esta direccion antes. saludos


----------



## Elvis!

Mil gracias!Don KARAPALIDA lo voy a leer y voy a ver si este tal Bob Ianinni es tan o mas loco que Mr. Elvis 


Un abrazo!


----------



## DJMota

El proyecto de la página 157 llamado "Two Inch Spark Tesla Coil With Timer" es un circuito de una Stun Gun.
El principio es el mismo que mi prototipo, pero con la diferencia (aparte de usar dos transformadores de pulsos en antiparalelo) que el elemento que descarga el condensador para crear los pulsos de disparo, es un Sidac de 300v (Diac de 300v, cosa rara de encontrar).

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Hoy he conseguido un transformador grande de una mini-cadena que encontré (6,8x5,8cm)
Pero el problema es que sólo tiene 2 cables en el primario y el secunderio,por eso pido,si no es de mucha molestia,el diagrama de un circuito inversor para este transformador porque yo no he encontrado ni uno   
¿Alguien me puede ayudar?  ops: 
Saludos.


----------



## DJMota

jorge-mak dijo:
			
		

> Hoy he conseguido un transformador grande de una mini-cadena que encontré (6,8x5,8cm)
> Pero el problema es que sólo tiene 2 cables en el primario y el secunderio,por eso pido,si no es de mucha molestia,el diagrama de un circuito inversor para este transformador porque yo no he encontrado ni uno
> ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?  ops:
> Saludos.


Aqui tienes el proyecto de un Dazer que utiliza un transformador con un primario sin toma central:

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/hv/dazer/dazer.htm

Yo lo he probado con diferentes transformadores y funciona bien.

O eso, o busca circuitos con 555 y transistor de potencia, como los empleados para excitar Flybacks.
Por ejemplo:
http://uzzors2k.000webhost.com/projectfiles/flybacktransformadorrmerdrivers/ET_Flyback_MKII.1.gif

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Muchas gracias DJMota te lo agradezco.
Ahora que tengo toda la electrónica de la mini cadena creo que tendré todo lo necesario para el circuito   .
Gracias de nuevo.
Saludos.


----------



## Elvis!

Al transdormador lo podes hacer funcionar con un 555 en caso de que desees hacerlo funcionar con hasta 15V...Ya que el integrado no soporta mas de 16V y si la tension de alimentacion es mayor a los 16V podes usar un oscilador a transistores como el que podes ver en la imagen..Usando transistores que soporten la tension con que vas a alimentar el transformadory si son transistores de potencia vas a lograr que la corriente tambien sea amplificada..Eso si estos dos tipos de osciladores producen corrintes cuadradas solo que con el 555 podes modular el ancho de pulso..

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger

Hola Elvis! creo que me voy a quedar con tu segundo circuito.Me interesa mucho que de una señal lo más cuadrada posible...
Pero tengo una pregunta,tengo 2 transistores pnp pequeñitos,son éstos:
http://www.utc-ic.com/spec/A928A_TO92L.pdf
Me valen esos transistores en ese circuito?
De momento solo tengo 1 tip y esos 2,si no me valen los pequeños tendré que buscar en mi caja otro tip,aver si tengo...  

EDITO:¿Cuáles son los valores de las resistencias y condensadores?
Gracias!
Saludos!


----------



## Elvis!

Si en este tipo de circuitos vale cualquier transistor..Bueno en tu caso como tenes transistores PNP tenes que cambiar la polaridad de alimentacion..Pero aparte de eso nada mas..Los valores de R y C determinan la frecuencia de oscilacion del circuito siendo la frecuencia de oscilacion inversamente proporcional a dichos valores..
Para calcularla te de dejo un diagrama y en el la formula de F=
En cuanto a los transistores es recomendable que ambos sean iguales y si deseas ademas de invertir la CC amplificadorfcarla debes usar algun transistor con un buen Hfe
Y por ultimo la frecuencia que desees obtener no debe superar lafrecuencia de trabajo de los transistores ya que de lo contrario el circuito dejara de oscilar...

Y despues de toda esta explicacion yo diria que uses el 555 para alimentar tu transformador!No hay nada mejor que usar integrados por su estabilidad y eficacia a la hora de funcionar..De todos modos si insistis en usar el oscilador esta bien tambien!


PD: Ah! me olvidaba.. Jorge agregame al msn yo ya lo hice...mira en mi  perfil y agregame okk? 

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger

Muchas gracias por lo de la fórmula elvis   ,yo no voy a usar el 555 porque aquí no hay tiendas donde comprar componentes..y los transistores que tengo son los 2 idénticos,por suerte   .
Ah,no pude agregarte al msn,miré en tu perfil y no aparece :S ,tampoco me aparecio el ''mensaje'' para agregarte cuando inicié sesión :S
Lo podrías poner aquí directamente o me mandas un mp,también te lo puedo mandar yo...
Saludos!


----------



## KARAPALIDA

como que no tenes donde comprar repuestos....?

donde vivis en la isla de gilligan, armas las cosas con cocos?jua jua jua

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Pues no,no hay tiendas para comprar componentes,yo los saco de aparatos que caen en mis manos,qué le voy a acer...  
Por ejemplo,esos dos transistores de los que he comentado antes,los saqué de una mini-cadena.
PD:eso del ''jua jua jua'' no me ha gustado mucho,parece que te estás burlando de mi...


----------



## eb7ctx

jorge-mak dijo:
			
		

> Pues no,no hay tiendas para comprar componentes,yo los saco de aparatos que caen en mis manos,qué le voy a acer...
> Por ejemplo,esos dos transistores de los que he comentado antes,los saqué de una mini-cadena.
> PD:eso del ''jua jua jua'' no me ha gustado mucho,parece que te estás burlando de mi...




Hola Jorge, estando  en España puedes comprar componentes en toda Europa por correo, a mi ayer me llego un pedido de Holanda a unos precios.... (de risa)
Te paso la dirección 

Jan Oomis
Gasstraat 37
5041 AL Tilburg
Netherlands


Cobra 8,50 euros hasta dos kilos, y manda en dos o tres días, a tu casa

Lo encuentras en las tiendas eBay como dos107

eso si, solo habla ingles y holandés

Un saludo


----------



## KARAPALIDA

no es burla es solo en modo grasioso, 

me referia exactamente a lo que comenta eb7ctx, es como decir que no voy a tomar fernet porque me voy a Alasca a trabajar, ( lo pido por encomienda o como sea). Y mas UDs. que estan en el primer mundo. Saludos 

PD: sientensen a escuchar 
      el relato de un viaje fatal 
      empezo en el puerto tropical 
      abordo de este pequeño barco
      el piloto marino fortachon
      el capitan valeroso y confiado
      ....
      Jua jua jua no lo puedo evitarrr...


----------



## eb7ctx

Buenas, si es que muchas personas piensan que la Internet solo sirve para chatear y bajar pelis y musicas...jajajaja


----------



## Elvis!

Jorge ya te agregue..Espero hagas lo mismo!

Un saludo!:_d


AAhh!..Hace semanas que no me pasaba por el foro!..Denme la bienvenida


----------



## jorger

No te preocupes,te agregaré cuando pueda   
Ah, y bienvenido 
Un saludo!


----------



## gaston sj

hola.. 

hoy justo casi me muero del patadon que me dieron los terminales de un transformadorr .. de esos que van en serie con el parlante en lo amplificador a valvulas .. este dise 2.500ohm....en el secundario... y yo lo prove solo con 4 voltios de alterna en el primario y en el secundario largaba 163v o sea ya pegaba bastante fuerte... por que no les cuento cuando proble con 10v en el primario... CASI me mata jaja aca les paso una fotito del artilujio..


----------



## Nico17

Logré hacerme uno con un 555 un 2N3055 y un flyback. Al 555 le puse un potenciometro de 100k para regular la frecuencia y lograr el mayor arco, creo que esta trabajando a unos 15khz. Pude hacer una bola de plasma con un foco chico. Después se me ocurrio probar que pasaba si cargaba un capacitor de poliester grande, lo conecte, lo cargue, lo saque y le toque las terminales con un destrornillador. Pegó un fogonazo tan grande que me dejo ciego por un ratito. El capacitor era de unos 8200 pF. Creo.
 Saludos.


----------



## Elvis!

Jaja!..Muy buenos los 2
Yo ayer arme un "multipropisitos" con una fuente de 12 1A un oscilador con 555 y un transistor de potencia que saque de una fuente de PC (STD13007)
Todo esto lo conecte primero a un transformador de 9+9 en el secundario y el sonido solo es estremesedor...Por ende no me anime en absoluto a tocar eso..jaja!..Despues conecte todo esto a una bobina de encendido la cual me dio una hermosa chispa y con la que me arme una "Bola de Plasma" casera (Con un foco quemado) y luego conecte las dos bobinas en serie y la chispa fue diabolica de un 25Kv!
Y como ya no me quedaban transformadores para probar aparte de un Flyback no me quedo otra que probarlo y la chispa que salio del terminal de HV hacia el de GND debajo del Flyback fue (Mitad sorprendente y hermosa de color violeta intenso y en parte fue espantoso el solo hecho de pensar que me ocurria si eso se me metia hasta el cerebro! !
Despues les paso las fotos y algun video de mis tres dispositivos!

Un saludo!


----------



## DJMota

Elvis, esperamos esos videos. Veamos los progresos de tus experimentos.
Os vais acercando al funcionamiento de mi prototipo, como podeis ver en el video.
Os aconsejo, si quereis resultados potentes, que os monteis el sistema siguiendo esos pasos.
Ya sabeis: inversor con el transformador, rectificador, condensador y spark-gap o descargador de gas conectado al flyback o bobina de encendido.
Las chispas son asombrosas como podeis ver en el video.
En las últimas pruebas que hice, logre chispas de 6,5cm de longitud osea unos 65.000 voltios.
Saludos.


----------



## Elvis!

DjMota me quede inpresionado con esa sifra!..podrias poner el diagrama de lo que armaste?
Pero hay un pbroblema anoche experimentando con el circuito le agregue un Mosfet y se me murio todo una vez que quise unir todo nuevamente al transistor ya no funcionaba asique todo eso me va a atrasar un poco con los videos pero no es un problema que un soldador y otro 555 no pueda solucionar en unos minutos!...Les prometo los videos..

Un saludo!


----------



## ralcesar

si subis los videos seria joya


----------



## DJMota

En realidad es como lo he descrito antes.

La ultima prueba que hice, fue esta:
El inversor con el transistor y la resistencia igual al que ya se posteó antes del TIP31, pero con un BD438 que es PNP, por tanto la polaridad va invertida (positivo al emisor y negativo al central del transformador) y la resistencia de 330 ohmios. El transformador de 6+6v 500mA.
Un diodo BA159 (más rápido que los 1N4007, utilizados en fuentes conmutadas). Un condensador de 1,36uF (2x680nF 1kv en paralelo) que se carga hasta llegar a los 600v que es cuando salta el descargador de gas (Surge Arrester) y manda esa carga al bobinado del Flyback entre los pines 3 y 8 (un secundario, el que mejor va despues de probar) del flybac HR7505.

A este nivel, se crea un pequeño efecto Tesla muy chulo. Salen unas pequeñas chispas muy finitas que se lanzan hacia el aire cuando el terminal de salida esta libre y la masa está demasiado lejos para que vayan a ella.

Una apreciación:
Para evitar fugas tuve que meter el flyback en aceite, pues no soportaba ya la tensión que se generaba y saltaban chispas al nucleo y de este de nuevo a masa. Si se utiliza un descargador de 350 como al principio, esto no es necesario. La frecuencia de los pulsos sería mayor, pero la tensión obtenida sería menor logicamente.

Por eso usarlo como stun gun, solo se puede hacer si la descarga es de 350v. Con 600v sería un trasto ya muy voluminoso, con el contenedor de aceite. No resuta práctico, es solo experimental.

Es así de simple.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

para mi nuevo prototipo voy a usar otro transformador de ferrita mas grande que el de mi prototipo nº1,al cual le he bobinado todo el primario de un transformador normal de 220v,para ahorrar espacio y hacer que el transformador pueda trabajar con frecuencias superiores...total,me tiré como 4 horas bobinando hilo de 0,1 (o quizá más fino) que,afortunadamente no se me partió en la mano ni una sola vez jejeej y encima me sobró espacio para bobinar mas hilo   
A ver si consigo componentes para un oscilador astable....

Un saludo!


----------



## Elvis!

Manda alguna foto de todo eso..Esta interesante!
Y a que frecuancias pensas hacer oscilar al circuito?


Un saludo!


----------



## jorger

Hmmm..ya haré las fotos cuando tenga todo mejor preparado,ok?
A ver si consigo los componentes del circuito por que vamos,no sabes lo que me fastidia el no poder comprarlos aquí  :evil:  .
Lo de la frecuencia...me da lo mismo,mientras que supere el khz..  

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger

bueno,creo que voy a optar al final por este circuito,de un solo transistor (digo yo que valdrá cualquiera):
EDITO:También adjunto la foto de los transformadorees del circuito:


----------



## DJMota

Pero si es alta frecuencia, no creo que ese circuito sea lo que busques.
Ese oscilador tiene pinta de ser utilizado en circuitos de radiofrecuencia.
Otra cosa, cuando se trabaja con alta tensión, lo normal es bobinar por capas, para añadir aislamiento extra. De lo contrario es normal que se creen fugas internas y salten arcos dentro del mismo que harán que se arruine.
Te lo digo por experiencia. A mi ya se me han jodido varios.
De todas formas , sigue añadiendo detalles de tu experimento, que es un tema interesante.
Saludos.


----------



## jorger

La página donde encontré ese circuito,hay un apartado llamado ''osciladores de alta frecuencia'',ahí está el circuito que posteé,entre otros (por lo tanto es de alta frecuencia).
En cuanto al transformador,no lo bobiné en capas por que el hilo es prácticamente nuevo...entiéndeme,tampoco es un flyback o algo parecido...

Un saludo!


----------



## DJMota

Aunque el hilo sea nuevo y el esmalte esté intacto, si intentas superar una determinada tensión, ese aislante no aguantará y te saldran chispas dentro del carrete creandose un corto interno.
Claro que depende de la tensión que quieras conseguir.
Saludos.


----------



## Rick-10

Crear un aparato de alta tension para pegarle un correntaso a una persona no es complicado, con un oscilador astable, un transistor de potencia y un flyback podes hacerlo en una hora. Pero no creo que nadie quiera probar si el circuito funciona. 

Lo ideal es hacer algo portatil como un "Stun Gun" o picana electrica. Alguno de ustedes ha logrado hacer algo parecido? Estoy interesado en el tema de hacerlo con una pila de 9V. Pero el problema principal es conceguir los transformadores para hacerlo.
Este circuito de Pablin parece sencillo pero no especifica con claridad las caracteristicas de los transformadores.
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/elev13kv/index.htm


----------



## jorger

> :Aunque el hilo sea nuevo y el esmalte esté intacto, si intentas superar una determinada tensión, ese aislante no aguantará y te saldran chispas dentro del carrete creandose un corto interno.
> Claro que depende de la tensión que quieras conseguir.



Eso es lo más normal...Mi prototipo creo que no llegará a los 2kv pero si lo hace,la verdad es que voy a tener bastantes problemas (espero que no).
Por cierto,creo que ya tengo todos los componentes(buscando como un loco los encontré todos ),el transistor incluido:el BC879 (un Darlington) jeje,ya sólo me falta montarlo todo en un pcb,que creo que no va a ser posible   



> : Estoy interesado en el tema de hacerlo con una pila de 9V. Pero el problema principal es conceguir los transformadores para hacerlo.



Los transformadores los puedes sacar de fuentes de alimentación de impresora,ordenatas..etc lo malo es que no tengas de eso.


Un saludo!


----------



## cuervokbza

Buenas!
Tengo que hacerles una pregunta... quizas resulte un ignorante total...
Pero que es el "descargador de gas" del que habla el colega DJMOTA ?! es una especie de Diac o que ?!
por favor respondanme, nunca habia escuchado hablar de ese componente...


----------



## Andres Cuenca

cuervokbza dijo:
			
		

> Buenas!
> Tengo que hacerles una pregunta... quizas resulte un ignorante total...
> Pero que es el "descargador de gas" del que habla el colega DJMOTA ?! es una especie de Diac o que ?!
> por favor respondanme, nunca habia escuchado hablar de ese componente...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_filled_tube

Saludos.


----------



## cuervokbza

GrACias Li-ion
!
duda aclarada....


----------



## Rick-10

jorge-mak dijo:
			
		

> :Aunque el hilo sea nuevo y el esmalte esté intacto, si intentas superar una determinada tensión, ese aislante no aguantará y te saldran chispas dentro del carrete creandose un corto interno.
> Claro que depende de la tensión que quieras conseguir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eso es lo más normal...Mi prototipo creo que no llegará a los 2kv pero si lo hace,la verdad es que voy a tener bastantes problemas (espero que no).
> Por cierto,creo que ya tengo todos los componentes(buscando como un loco los encontré todos ),el transistor incluido:el BC879 (un Darlington) jeje,ya sólo me falta montarlo todo en un pcb,que creo que no va a ser posible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : Estoy interesado en el tema de hacerlo con una pila de 9V. Pero el problema principal es conceguir los transformadores para hacerlo.
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> Los transformadores los puedes sacar de fuentes de alimentación de impresora,ordenatas..etc lo malo es que no tengas de eso.
> 
> 
> Un saludo!
Hacer clic para expandir...

Conceguir un transformador es muy facil, tengo como 15 transformadores, pero lo dificil es bobinarlos, si ni siquiera se la relacion de espiras para hacerlo!


----------



## jorger

> :Conceguir un transformador es muy facil, tengo como 15 transformadores, pero lo dificil es bobinarlos, si ni siquiera se la relacion de espiras para hacerlo!


Bobinar un transformador no es tan difícil,simplemente tienes que bobinar con cuidado y arregladamente para no desperdiciar espacio en el carrete del transformador...tampoco hace falta que lo bobines perfecto del todo por que tardarías mucho tiempo en terminarlo   
Con 25 vueltas en el primario y 1500 en el secundario tienes más que suficiente (para dar calambrazos),aunque puede variar según en el circuito que vayas a usar y su utilidad...

Un saludo


----------



## DJMota

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> Crear un aparato de alta tension para pegarle un correntaso a una persona no es complicado, con un oscilador astable, un transistor de potencia y un flyback podes hacerlo en una hora. Pero no creo que nadie quiera probar si el circuito funciona.
> 
> Lo ideal es hacer algo portatil como un "Stun Gun" o picana electrica. Alguno de ustedes ha logrado hacer algo parecido? Estoy interesado en el tema de hacerlo con una pila de 9V. Pero el problema principal es conceguir los transformadores para hacerlo.
> Este circuito de Pablin parece sencillo pero no especifica con claridad las caracteristicas de los transformadores.
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/elev13kv/index.htm


Si quieres hacer uno basado en el funcionamiento real de una Stun Gun, solo tienes que fijarte en el mio. Pues como ya he dicho anteriormente solo se diferencia de las reales, en que usa transformadores standar y un descargador de gas en vez de las dos chapitas cutres de los originales.
Sin embargo, hacer los dos transformadores a medida no es tan facil. Sobre todo el segundo el de pulsos, por la tensión con la que trabaja.
Ahora estoy experimentando con dos standar que he encontrado, que reducen significativamente el tamaño del prototipo. Y cuando digo standar, me refiero a que se compran ya hechos en el mercado, no que sean de los típicos de fuentes de alimentacion lineales.
Cuando obtenga resultados, postearé más detalles sobre ellos.
Li-ion el "Descargador de Gas" o "Surge Arrester" es un tubito con dos o tres terminales que contienen un gas que por el tipo y la presión a la que está, se hace conductor a una tensión determinada. Una de sus aplicaciones, es para eliminar picos de tensión en circuitos protectores. En el caso de las Stun Guns lo que hacen es descargar la tensión acumulada en el condensador hacia un transformador para crear los pulsos de alta tensión.
Esta es la forma que tienen los descargadores de gas que estoy usando:
http://rocky.digikey.com/weblib/Epcos/Web Photos/A81 SERIES.jpg
Como habrás visto en los videos, los que yo he podido conseguir son de 350v y 600v. Aunque se fabrican para una gran variedad de ellas.
Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Estoo...en cuanto al ultrasencillo inversor que posteó Maton00,¿estais seguros de que a la salida del transformador solo da 150 volts de máximo?
Yo digo que no por que hoy lo monté en un transformador de un secundario de 595 ohm y hace arcos de 2 mm! lol
Y los calambrazos que pega ni os cuento...Mi prototipo 1 ahora no es nada comparado con el de ahora .
PD:el transistor que uso tiene un Hfe de 500,y es de los pequeñitos eh!  

Un saludo


----------



## DJMota

Claro que da más.

El que yo uso de 6+6v - 220v da más de 1000v en la salida. Medidos rectificados y filtrados unos 1300 y pico en vacio. Claro que al darle trabajo cargando el condensador, hay que buscar una tensión más baja de disparo. Porque si no la cadencia se hace muy lenta con condensadores de 470nF en adelante, que son los necesarios para producir un pulso de cierta intensidad en el transformador de pulsos.

Evidentemente aquí la potencia es un factor a tener en cuenta. Porque la corriente de carga es pequeña. Pero como Stun Gun hay que buscar un equilibrio entre consumo y potencia. Sino las baterias duran un suspiro.

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis!

Creo que para las Stun Guns no es tan importante pensar en el consumo de energia sino como es usada esa energia..Recordemos que el proposito de una Stun Gun no es matar al agresor sino simplemente imposibilitarlo lo suficiente como para que no pueda cumplir con su objetivo
Esos objetivos los obtuve conmigo mismo y a corrientes inferiores al A
Eso es lo que no entiendo porque preocuparse tanto por alimentar al sistema con tanta energia?
Los dispositivos comerciales se las arreglan para dejarte en el piso con una simple e inofensiva bateria de 9V.

Arriba el Oscilador+Transistor o Mosfet+Transformador!

Un saludo!


----------



## fernandoae

Hace unos dias vi una idea buena para darle una patada a una persona... se arma un rectificador de onda completa con una resistencia en serie para limitar la corriente inicial y de ahi se carga un capacitor (no muy grande para no matar a nadie) a 311V, luego todo esto se mete en un enchufe, preferiblemente como el de la foto y se le ponen dos electrodos del otro lado (donde saldria el cable) y ya est'a


----------



## fernandoae

O esto otro que  es mas facil


----------



## DJMota

Cuando me refiero que se necesita cierta potencia, me refiero a esto:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
Se pueden generar muchos miles de voltios con una simple pila, pero si esa tensión no tiene la suficiente intensidad, el calambrazo no será suficiente para paralizar a la víctima.

A menos que lo quieras para hacerle una broma a algún amigo, claro.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae

No hacen falta miles y miles de voltios, lo importante es la forma de la tension que se aplica. Busca sobre el funcionamiento de los electroestimuladores.
Un taser no electrocuta  por decirlo de alguna manera, lo que hace es crear una contraccion involuntaria de los musculos que se encuentran ubicados entre los dos electrodos.


----------



## DJMota

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero me estás malinterpretando. No pienso crear un dispositivo que sea capaz de freir a nadie, sino solo paralizarlo. Eso es lo que he dicho y por eso he puesto ese video de ejemplo. Ahí se vé claramente como no los matan, sino que los paralizan temporalmente.

Una matización que me gustaría añadir. Otra cosa es que lo llegue a usar en una situación real, porque lo más probable es que solo lo usemos entre los colegas, o como mucho para defensa contra animales (ataques de perros).

Ya sé que no se necesitan muchos voltios para crear una contracción muscular, pero yo hablo de los aparatos comerciales y como funcionan. Por tanto, si te paras un poco a buscar, verás que estos si generan esos miles de voltios, que hacen que salte la chipa entre dos terminales a varios centimetros de distancia.

Yo busco crear uno basado en su principio de funcionamiento exacto. Ya lo he explicado varias veces, hay esquemas por la red y en el libro del Evil Genius.

Si tu quieres hacer otros circuitos, me parece bien, pero entonces no serán como los que se venden. Mi idea es crear un clon de los comerciales, pero con materiales fáciles de encontrar y ese es el fín que persigo.

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis!

Asi es apoyo totalmente lo que dice DJMota
En el libro hay bastantes diagramas y teoria que puede ser muy utiles para armar uno de estos dispositivos..Vean que tan solo funcionan con 27W si mal no recuerdo..Y usan baterias de 9V..Tres para ser presisos..Eso nos da una corriente de 1A en el primario..En la  salida de alta tension debe serr bastante bastaante baja supongo

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger

Hola.
Después de tanto dudar ya tengo mi prototipo definitivo,gracias a que me han prestado una protoboard y un transistor 2N3055 
Aquí lo tenéis:

http://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn0010er6.jpg

Un saludo


----------



## jorger

Ahora el pateador es un flyback   .
Probé con 2 circuitos,el de cienciafacil y el inversor ese tan sencillo y sin duda el que mejor va es el del inversor,con una pila de 4,5v consigo arcos de casi un 1cm (unos 8 kilovolts calculo   ).Con el otro apenas consigo arcos de 1mm...
La foto:

http://imageshack.us

Un saludo


----------



## Elvis!

Con un 555 un transistor STD13007 y todo esto alimentado por una fuente de 12V @ 800mA le sace hasta unos 30KV a mi Flyback sin ningun problema..El transistor lo saque de una fuente de PC y verdaderamente funciono de maravillas...Mejor de lo que esperaba..De todos modos 8KV a partir de 4,5 esta muy bien ;-)

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger

Uhm! no habia visto tu mensaje...
Eso de los 30Kv a 12v suena...ejem..    jejeje   
En cuanto al 555, hay una cosa que me gusta y otra no:
-Con él se consigue más caña
-Pero con ese circuito el flyback no varía su frecuencia de resonancia cuando le metes una carga (haces que salten arcos,por ejemplo),siempre es la misma.Cosa algo mala...

Un saludo


----------



## santiago

como coocen los pines de sus flybacs? probe una manera con una fuente y el tester y no me anduvo

saludos


----------



## Elvis!

Como q no varia?Y acaso para que estan los presets?
En cuanto a los Flybacks con un tester
Pones la punta roja en el primer pin y con la negra vas probando alguna que este conectada a esta..Despues a estos dos pines le conectas algun generador de onda como el 555 con una resistencia en serie si tenes miedo a dañar algo cosa que dificilmente ocurra..Si las chispas son muy pequeñas suponiendo que el Flyback esta siendo alimentado a 12V @ 1A entonces quiere decir que le erraste a los pines y conectaste en otro debanado..Asi seguis probando hasta que consigas un arco de aprox 2.5 a 3cm de largo..En este punto el Flyback esta en su funcionamiento optimo

Un saludo!Y cualquier cosa consultan


----------



## jorger

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Como q no varia?Y acaso para que estan los presets?



Bueno,eso lo leí en algún sitio,no se si fue aquí..Leí algo sobre que con un 555 la frecuencia de resonancia del flyback no se adaptaba a la carga o algo así..
Perdon por la ignorancia  ops: ..

En cuanto a los pines del flyback,simplemente cogí el tester y lo puse a escala de 200Ω.Entonces lo que hice fue ir probando por los diferentes pines del flyback,,el que par de pines que me diera entre 0,8 y 2 ohm supuse era el primario ,y fue así   .

Un saludo


----------



## Elvis!

Bueno Jorge tampoco es para tanto jeje!Ahora ya sabes que con los presets se puede variar la frecuencia de un 555 lo unico que falta es probar ;-)

Un saludo!


----------



## microtronic

hola amigos me gustaria hacer un circuito, aqui en venezuela le dicen tabanos..es para pegarle corriente al ganado y se utliza cuando la bestia no se quiera mover...alguna idea cuanto voltaje/ corriente seria necesario....


----------



## Elvis!

UF..Para esto podes usar muchiisimas cosas por ej:Transformadores, Bobinas de encendido, Flybacks, multiplicadores de tension entre otros tantos dispositivos..Lo mejor seria que nos digas cual de todos esos podes conseguir o cuales de esos tenes y en base a eso se elijen los circuitos...Aunque a grandes razgos podrias usar un 555 con transistor de potencia y podrias menejar cualquiera de estos..Aca te dejo un diagrama muy sencillo pero muy efectivo tambien con este podes manejar cualquier transformador.

Un saludo!


----------



## microtronic

bueno lo mejor seria algo portatil que utlize una bateria de 9v... de poder conseguir pues tendria que tener los esquemas y ver que puedo ir consiguiemdo....ese circuito que muestras pues se ve sencillo pero le falta información acerca de  la bobina de ignicion


----------



## Elvis!

Por eso te digo que elijas algo y me digas...Informacion sobre alta tension y sobre todos estos aparatos me sobra pero no puedo poner todo eso en el for si te parece mejor podemos hablar por Messenger

Un saludo!


----------



## Daniel.more

esta va ok,el problema es que la patada es verdaderamente bestial,*no* es de las de juguete.....


----------



## Daniel.more

si te interesa te lo mando por mail....es el doc de ajuste y pasos a seguir asi como información de fabricar los transformadores esta en ingles ademas de fotos de los transformadores


----------



## KARAPALIDA

hola daniel, no puedo ver la imagen me imagino que por las actualizaciones en el servidor, 
Pero podrias poner mas información. 

gracias


----------



## fraxisco

yo tengo una placa de un chispero de cocina que funciona con una pila eso si no da mucha chispa pero da re fuerte la electricidad  
usa dos resistencias,un diodo rf 107,dos transistores un pcr606j y un s8550 un bobinado de cobre esmaltado fino y un condensador ceramico z 474 y lo mas inportante un bobinado primario de cobre grueso de 15 vueltas un sucundario de cobre fino de muuuuuuuchas vueltas y la salida es alterna .chispe cada medio seguno


----------



## fraxisco

Yo tengo un flyback de tv pero no se como hacerlo funcionar tiene como 8 patitas que le tendria que conectar yo estaba pensando en conectarle el transistor que venia con la tv y con algunas resistencias-------------- porfavor respondame me podrian mostrar un circuito de como hacerlo funxionar


----------



## Elvis!

¬¬' Usa el circuito que esta en esta misma pagina un poco mas arriba que dice Ignition Coil pero en lugar de conectarlo a una Ignition Coil conectalo a un Flyback y ya esta
Si queres usa el transistor de la Tv yo te recomiendo de todos modos algun transistor de potencia o usar un transistor driver y manejas el Flyback con un Mosfet IRF450 por ejemplo o el Mosfet de potencia que encuentres por ahi.

Un saludo!


----------



## fraxisco

elemental se le puede poner un transformador de unos 6v  a y se puede alimentar con un transformador de 9v es por que yo trabajo con puros transformadores de diferentes voltajes .... y que bueno que juesto hoy dia desarme un tv viejo y tiene muchos componentes como para hacer eso y ademas tengo como 3 rele


----------



## fraxisco

se le puede conectar un condensador de 180v 680 µf es que es de un tv


----------



## jorger

fraxisco dijo:
			
		

> Yo tengo un flyback de tv pero no se como hacerlo funcionar tiene como 8 patitas que le tendria que conectar yo estaba pensando en conectarle el transistor que venia con la tv y con algunas resistencias-------------- porfavor respondame me podrian mostrar un circuito de como hacerlo funxionar



Usa el circuito de cienciafacil,va muy bien con los transistores de salida horizontal...


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Gracia sDaniel esta muy bueno el circuito. y ya me colgue al link y ya encontre el libro del Genio malvado II. 


Saludos


----------



## gca

Holas lei todo y lo que me intereso fue lo de armar el siguiente circuito elevador de tensión con un 555 y un transformador. Yo tengo un transformador de ferrita UU de 34mm largo x 17mm alto (Aw 144mm2 y Ae 30mm2) y con este transformador de ferrita quiciera obtener unos 250v.
 Mi pregunta es ¿que cantidad de espiras necesito para el bobinado primario y secundario y el calibre del alambre, tambien necesitaria saber cuantos multiplicadores debo poner en el secundario y que diodos y capasitores usar para obtener unos 5kv? a y ¿los dos capasitores de la parte osciladora los numeros esos supongo que sos los codigos no?.
Saludos


----------



## jorger

Pues mira si te digo la verdad...con 20 espiras en el primario y 600 en el secundario,tienes de sobra para conseguir esos 5kv sin triplicador ni nada (yo conseguí ayer 4kv con 300 y pico espiras en el secundario asique fijate   ).

Si lo que quieres  es tener también 250v de salida puedes hacer otro secundario justo encima del otro,y así tener a la vez 250v por un lado y 5kv por otro....El primario ponlo encima de los secundarios (como un sanwich).
Te aconsejo hacerlo así para que puedes manipular con facilidad el bobinado primario.  .

*Importante*:
El secundario de 5kv bobínalo en capas aisladas,te explico;
Bobinas una capa,sujetas el hilo como sea,cojes cinta adhesiva (celofán) y aislas esa capa de hilo con almenos 3 vueltas de cinta aislante,bobinas otra capa,aislas....así hasta que consigas el numero deseado de vueltas para tu prototipo.Si no aislas el bobinado el resultado va a ser un verdadero desastre   

Para el bobinado de 250v y el primario no hace falta aislar por capas.
También te recuerdo que debes aislar entre todos los bobinados...

El circuito que yo uso es el típico de cienciafácil,ese del 2n3055 pero con el valor de las resistencias cambiadas (y usando otro transistor) y me va bastante bien con 5v 2A (lo que entrega la fuente switching de la psp   )

Te dejo un par de fotos de 2 transformadores bobinados por mí   :

http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000627.jpg
El de la izquierda me da arcos de casi medio cm ,que son 4kv (nótese la aislación entre capas) y el otro me da 1,2kv aproximadamente..perfectos para experimentar 

http://img512.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000603.jpg
PD:con tus transformadores dudo que tengas problemas de espacio,son más grandes que los míos   

Suerte!


----------



## jorger

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> ...¿los dos capasitores de la parte osciladora los numeros esos supongo que sos los codigos no?.
> Saludos


exacto.


----------



## gca

Perfecta tu apoyo jorge, me podrias poner el circuito que vos armaste .
Ah y el de la foto que te da 1,2kv me interesaria tambien el bobinado que usaste (primario y secundario y calibres)
Gracias 
Saludos


----------



## jorger

El circuito es éste:
http://img27.imageshack.us/my.php?image=onetrans.gif

Pero yo cambié el valor de las resistencias;la resistencia de 27 ohm la sustituí por una de 390 ohm,,y la de 240 la sustituí por una de 470...
Luego el transistor que tengo puesto es el B1340,al que hay que ponerle un buen disipador para que no se queme (se calienta lo suyo incluso con éste  :evil: )

Tu ve probando con los transistores que tengas por ahi,ya me contarás.Eso si,si consigues el BU508A (transistor de salida horizontal) mejor que mejor,ese va de perlas   .

En cuanto al transformador de 1,2kv...
El secundario le calculo unas 150 vueltas como mucho (quizá menos),con un hilo de 0.25mm
El primario tiene unas 18 vueltas con un hilo de 0,7mm
Y el de realimentación tiene 12 vueltas con hilo de 0,25 también.

Con los datos que te he dado si lo haces exactamente como yo,como mínimo tienes que conseguir un arco de 1mm (1kv aprox.)   

De todas formas ve probando con distintos valores de resistencia en el circuito,nunca se sabe lo que puede pasar..

Un saludo!


----------



## gca

Gracias jorgue sos un groso por tu respuesta muy bien explicada.
Duda : "Y el de REALIMENTACION tiene 12 vueltas con hilo de 0,25 también"
REALIMENTACION= Feedback? y ¿que voltaje me recomendas usar?
ya para mañana lo hago y comento.
No esperen que comente arcos de 1cm porque con 1kv toy hecho porque lo necesito con otro fin.

Saludos


----------



## jorger

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Gracias jorgue sos un groso por tu respuesta muy bien explicada.
> Duda : "Y el de REALIMENTACION tiene 12 vueltas con hilo de 0,25 también"
> REALIMENTACION= Feedback? y ¿que voltaje me recomendas usar?



Gracias   .
Y sí,el bobinado de *realimentación* es el *Feedback*.
Yo alimento el circuito con la fuente switching de la psp (5v,2A) y funciona perfect  
Tú hazlo funcionar con un voltaje en el que veas que consigues 1kv a la salida y no se caliente en exceso el transistor.

El otro día me dio por probar a meterle 12v al transformador de 4kv,es muy sorprendente ver un arco de casi 1cm con un transformador que has hecho tu mismo    .Claro que eso lo hice por probar,no sea que el aislante no aguante y se empieze a arquear...

Lo más probable es que necesites algo más de tensión si usas un transistor distinto al mío.Usa uno que tenga buena ganancia (entre 500 y 4000), y que soporte bien el voltaje y la intensidad que le vas a meter...es cosa de probar con los que tengas por ahi   

Ya me contarás...

Un saludo


----------



## gca

Muchas gracias cuando lo termine comento.

Saludos


----------



## Elvis!

Que tension va a manejar el secundario?Y para que vas a usar los 250V?Es para alguna aplicacion especifica o para simple diversion?
Y si necesitas obtener tan solo 250V para que usar multiplicadores de tension si con cualquier transformador comercial los podes obtener tranquilamente?

Un saludo!


----------



## gca

No no necesito algo asi como 1kv.
Lo de 250v lo dije en el otro circuito para luego elevarlo con multiplicadores a 1kv.
Ya bobine el transgormador que tengo y no ocupe ni la mitad del espacio del carrete.

Saludos


----------



## jorger

Cuando tengas todo listo pon unas fotos del bicho,a ver como ha quedado   
Cualquier duda o mal funcionamiento avisa.
Un saludo


----------



## gca

Traigo problemas , arme todo lo pongo a 5V de la fuente de la pc y a la salida obtengo 000V ni se mosquea, me di las resistencias de los bobinados y me dio 1,2Ohms el primario, 1Ohms el feedback y 3,2Ohms el secundario. Si aumente V in a 12V el transformador hace un ruido al principio durante pocos segundos y despues se escucha un minimo sumbido casi no audible como el de los parlantes sin musica, asi que no se que sea.
Use las mismas resistencias que me mencionaste y el 2N3055
Sera que con 150 espiras en el secundario me quedo corto? 
Por ahi en ves de 150 son 1500
Saludos


----------



## jorger

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> ...Si aumente V in a 12V el transformador hace un ruido al principio durante pocos segundos y despues se escucha un minimo sumbido casi no audible como el de los parlantes sin musica, asi que no se que sea.
> Use las mismas resistencias que me mencionaste y el 2N3055
> Sera que con 150 espiras en el secundario me quedo corto?
> Por ahi en ves de 150 son 1500
> Saludos



Si hace un ruido es porque está funcionando perfectamente,a mí con un transistor (BJT) me hace un pitido,pero si pongo un mosfet el transformador trabaja a una frecuencia arriba de los 16khz.En otras palabras,no se oye pero funciona...

Ya se cual es tu problema.Metí la pata  ops: .La resistencia de 390 ohm es la que va al positivo,y la de 470 ohm es la que va al negativo.
Si ya no funciona así,lo único que te puedo decir es que cambies de transistor,el 2N3055 lo usé en una ocasión para esto y no me simpatizó para nada  :evil: .

Mira a ver si te funciona mejor con el tip142,pero vamos,si hay una tienda en tu ciudad para comprar componentes,yo que tu preguntaba por el B1340 ,y el K3567 (este último es un mosfet).

Son los 2 que estoy usando y van bien,pero necesitan un buen disipador para que no se quemen a los pocos segundos.
Si pones un mosfet necesitas 12v para que funcione bien.No te pases de esos 12v que te lo puedes cargar...

Ah,si cuando conectas el transformador ves que no oscila ,tienes que invertir el conexionado del feedback.
Pido disculpas  ops: 

Un saludo


----------



## jorger

Mira,así es como lo tengo hecho yo:
http://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000654.jpg
ahi se pueden ver las resistencias de 390 ohm y 470 ohm como te dije...

http://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000651.jpg
El transistor que uso acualmente,el B1340.Se ve un poco borroso,pero se puede distinguir...

http://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000645.jpg
Ahi se ve el pequeño arco algo más de 1mm que hace el transformador...
Te recuerdo que con ese transitor la alimentación es de 5v 2A,no te pases que te lo cargas   
Cualquier duda o problema avisa!

Un saludo


----------



## jorger

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> ...medi las resistencias de los bobinados y me dio 1,2Ohms el primario, 1Ohms el feedback y 3,2Ohms el secundario.


    10 ohms en el feedback y 3,2 ohms en el secundario?   
No será al reves?  
Yo tengo algo así como 6,4 ohms en el secundario y 2,2 ohm en el feedback y 1,8ohm en el  primario...


----------



## gca

No no el feedback solo 1 Ohms primario 1,2 y secundario 3,4. Ahora reviso lo que me dijiste de la resistencia, podrias indicar en tu foto los pines del transformador (para saber que pines es del primario y el del feedback). Ah con respecto a tus dos transistores fijate bien la nomesclatura porque lo busco en el datasheet y no me aparece nada, fijate bien haci compro uno de esos.

Saludos


----------



## gca

Di vuelta las resistencias y lo mismo :S. Creo que me voy a armar el circuito oscilador con el 555. 

Saludos


----------



## jorger

Es muy raro que solo tengas 3,4 ohms en el secundario...si ves que no consigues el kv pon 300 vueltas...Podrías poner una foto de tu transformador?
En cuanto a los pines del transformador,mira:
http://img16.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000658h.jpg

===============================================================================
Respecto a los transistores...no sé donde habrás buscado el datasheet,yo lo encontré a la primera.
K3567:  http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet2/f/0xjyxo1eh6dlawgr85f26agwhyyy.pdf   .Es un mosfet de canal N.Creo recordar que éste hay que conectarlo como si fuese un transistor npn.(En la tienda pregúntalo como 2SK3567)

B1340:http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/50/240459_DS.pdf .Es un transistor npn,por lo tanto tienes que invertir la polaridad del circuito,además de colocar las resistencias donde corresponden.Ya sabes ,la de 390 va al *+* ; y la de 470 va al *-*.(En la tienda pregúntalo como 2SB1340).

TIP142 (pregúntalo en la tienda como tal): http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/motorola/TIP145.pdf .Este es NPN,asi que conéctalo normal,como viene en el digrama.Creo que es el mejor que te puede ir en el circuito,pruébalo antes de probar con los otros.   

Y ya está....

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Di vuelta las resistencias y lo mismo :S. Creo que me voy a armar el circuito oscilador con el 555.
> 
> Saludos



Ah,pues entonces no problem,así no tienes que andar con cambios de resistencias y todo ese rollo...


----------



## Elvis!

Muchaachos vamos..Ese diagrama es uno de los peores que vi..No funciona adecuadamente y de hacerlo ese circuito te pide como 6 o 7A para funcionar de una manera bastante despreciable..Y todo para obtener chispas muy pequeñas..Lo mejor hasta ahora que les puedo recomendar es usar un 555 con un transistor como Driver de un Mosfet IRF (Cualquiera de la linea)Con solo esto los resultados cambian muchiisimo y alimentando todo con 1 o 2A de soobraaa!

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger

Jo bar! pues yo no se como consigo yo casi 5kv en un transformador que tiene como secundario 450 vueltas y con un consumo de 1A a 5v      .
Vamos,que yo no se lo que voy a conseguir cuando tenga un 555 ,mi casa va a volar .
A mi por lo menos me funciona (funcionaba) bastante bien con los 2 flybacks que tengo...
Lo peor de ese circuito es que los mosfet normalitos te los cargas enseguida por los picos que le llegan... :evil: 
Funciona mejor un oscilador monoestable a transistores no?   
Podríamos hacer un debate sobre esto jajaja    

Un saludo


----------



## harleytronics

hola ...aprovecho sus experiencias para preguntarles si alguno sabe,, si con una bateria de 9v cc enviando pulsos a un transformador de audio (de los chiquitos tipo spica) se pueda llegar a elevar la tension
yo necesito de 9v  elevar 650v con 100microamperes,saludos


----------



## DJMota

Me gusta mucho como te rulan los transformadorrs jorger.
¿Como has bobinado los secundarios, a mano o has improvisado alguna bobinadora?
¿Es dificil bobinar ese hilo tan fino?
Saludos.


----------



## Fortivo

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> para una buena patada a una persona, tomas carrera, empezas a correr hacia la persona y con el pie derecho (o izquierdo segun corresponda) le pegas el golpe de su vida.
> 
> Listo, sin resistencias, capacitores ni osciladores.



amen¡ hermano tienes toda la razon,, y si no ¿¿para que co,ones tenemos los nudillos?¿?

D

un saludo.

PD: cuidadito con eso , porque yo en casa tengo un taser guardado que me lo vendio un amigo que es policia y solo ver la chispa de 4 cmtros que pega no quisiera tocarlo con nadie.. mas que nada lo tengo guardado por separado, la bateria en un lado y el taser por otro,, por si las moscas...


----------



## jorger

DJMota dijo:
			
		

> Me gusta mucho como te rulan los transformadorrs jorger.
> ¿Como has bobinado los secundarios, a mano o has improvisado alguna bobinadora?
> ¿Es dificil bobinar ese hilo tan fino?
> Saludos.



Hola.
Los transformadores que yo me hago son bobinados totalmente a mano por mí   .
Ya se que conseguir 4kv en un transformador con un secundario de apenas 400 vueltas aprox. es un poco exagerado y más con el circuito que uso,pero eso es así    .

Y bueno,bobinar un hilo de 0.25 - 0.20mm no es tan difícil como puede parecer.Simplemente tardas un poco en bobinar...
Si no tienes práctica en esto sueles frustrarte por que tardas mucho o porque no te queda bien y tal..pero luego cuando le coges el tranquillo a esto no paras de bobinar jejeje (es lo que me pasa a mí)    

Un saludo!


----------



## harleytronics

hola ,,jorger ,,podrias indicarme como hacer un transformador para elevar 9v 650v con unos 300 micro amperes?
disculpa el atrevimiento,pero veo que la tenes clara en el tema,, 
necesito elevar el voltaje de una bateria de 9v las que van en los juguetes ,a por lo menos 450v
ya se que los 9v los tengo que hacer alterna para meter al transformador ,,,pero no se hacer el transformador,,ja,,
espero me puedasayudar ,,saludos


----------



## jorger

Hola,perdón por la tardanza...
Mira el transformador para el voltaje y corriente que necesistas puedes hacerlo como expliqué anteriormente,pero con un secundario de menos vueltas (con el mismo calibre --->0.2mm).
Cuando pueda subo un dibujo hecho con el paint (bien hecho) donde podrás observar las ''capas'' de los bobinados del transformador,es decir,el primario,el auxiliar (en caso de que no lo uses no lo pongas) y el secundairo.

EDITO:El dibujo del crrete del transformador:
http://img183.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dibujodkh.png
PDerdón por el tamaño de la imagen,no puedo hacerla más pequeña sin que se vea aceptablemente.  ops: 
Un saludo


----------



## jorger

De todas formas los resultados que conseguí fueron muy buenos por las numerosas pruebas que hice con transistores,resistencias,condensadores,etc...no se vayan a creer que por que cambien lo más mínimo un valor de una resistencia va a funcionar igual,todo lo contrario.

A la mínima se obtienen resultados muy distintos de los esperados.
A mí me costó dar con los valores apropiados para conseguir tantos voltios con tan poca chicha de transformador.

Por eso dije anteriormente que usáseis *exactamente* el mismo transistor que usé yo.Pero bueno..algunos se empeñaron (no os lo toméis a mal los que lo hiceron así) en que es lo mismo usar un 2n3055 para ese circuito y ya vieron el resultado:Un desastre   .

A ver si hago mas pruebas con otros circuitos (con alguna que otra modificación) y los que den buenos resultados los pongo   

Un saludo


----------



## harleytronics

graccias jorger,pero que significa cada color ,por ejemplo el amarillo o el rojo? ..saludos


----------



## jorger

Ah,perdón.
El rectángulo amarillo es la cinta adhesiva para que no haya tanto espacio vacío de aire en el hueco que queda libre del bobinado.Si quieres no lo pongas,yo no lo hice.
Los demás colores corresponden a los bobinados.
Un saludo y suerte!


----------



## jorger

Bueno,os pongo una foto de otro montaje que hice ayer.
El circuito solo vale para dar calambrazos en contacto con alguien,y la salida es de nada más que 1kv escaso (con mis transformadores)
Lo bueno es que funciona con sólo 5v máximo, funciona bien incluso con transistores de 2A y además es regulable para poder conseguir el punto donde se consigue el máximo calambrazo que da el transformador.

Es decir,según se va ragulando el pote va descendiendo poco a poco el voltaje,pero a la vez se aumenta bastante la fercuencia de oscil..En mi caso empiezo desde 1Khz y termino con 18Khz aproximadamente,un punto donde casi no se escucha el pitido que se produce...
Mañana subo el esquema (es bastante parecido al de maton00,pero funciona mejor).

http://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000845p.jpg


----------



## jorger

Aquí os pongo el esquema.
Puse un led en paralelo con un diodo normal porque el led se come parte del voltaje,asi que con los 2 en paralelo se consigue la misma función de antes sin que se disminuya el voltaje.Además el led hace de pequeño indicador cuando el circuito deja de oscilar por exceso de resistencia que se fija en el pote cuando lo ajustamos...  
Creo que no hay nada más que decir..funciona bastante bien,y es perfecto para tubos fluorescentes y esas cosas.
El transistor que puse es el C3987 (3A,60v,hFe = 4000 si no mal recuerdo).


----------



## Elvis!

Hola a todos..Bueno esta tarde me junte con un amigo y salio todo esto..Muchoo alto voltaje plasma y ese tipo de cosas que muchos saben..Me encantan! =)
Todo lo hice con un transformador viejo de 12V a 200mA o quizas menos con un 555 y con un Tip142 muy pero muy facil todo! ^^
Aca dejo los videos! =)

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger

jajaj buff madre mia,parece un flyback de un tv 5'' ,
Me acuerdo cuando aún no sabía usar los componentes electrónicos para armar un oscilador,asi que opté por el circuito del relé,me daba chispas de casi medio cm con un transformador de 12v 300mA 
Ah,y no usaste un flyback a ver que tal andaba?   
Un saludo!


----------



## estrella85

Hola, quisiera ver si me podrian resolver esta duda, construi una maquina de toques usando un transformador de una entrada de 120 v, con una salida de 12 v a 2 amperes, y use un transistor tip35c para crear el switcheo para producir el efecto de electrocutar, y la salida la dirijo a un potenciometro de 100k para regular la corriente, todo esto conectado a una pila de 9v . mi pregunta es que el transformador despues de un tiempo no maximo de 10 segundos el transformadorr deja de emitir el sonido clasico, y se transformadorrma a uno muy agudo y por consecuencia deja de producir la corriente y ya no ''electrocuta'', al princpio crei que el transformador estaba dañado, pero lo mantuve a prueba conectandolo a la luz y por horas siempre marco 12 volts de salida y una corriente constante. Espero que alguien sepa que esta pasando con esto, tal vez la fuente de 9v es muy pequeña, o el potenciometo es muy debil, o el transistor no es el indicadoooo.

Graciasss...


----------



## Tomasito

Postea el circuito completo que hiciste así te podemos ayudar mejor.


Saludos.


----------



## estrella85

les dejo el circuito


----------



## luisgrillo

tambien puedes tener problemas con el transistor, que se te caliente demaciado y se te queme.
o sigue estando en buen estado el transistor?


yo tenia una maquina igualiiiiiiita a esa,,, como la extraño,

puedes cambairle el transistor a un TIP41C para que trabaje mas relajado.

otra cosa, si el diodo led se te quemo tampoco va a oscilar tu circuito y eso pudo haber pasado si bajaste el valor de la resistensia de base


----------



## Elvic

mira el enlace 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/pregunta-sobre-caja-toques-8322/

puedes cambiar la resistencia R1( desde 1k a 10k +-) para que oscile a diferente frecuencia quizá se satura el transistor 
lo que he visto es que usan el tip31


----------



## luisgrillo

Debe de saturarse el transistor, si no imaginate cuanta potencia disiparia, aparte de que la bateria no te duraria ni 5 minutos.

el tip41c soporta mas corriente que el 31.


----------



## estrella85

si tienen razon, el transistor se satura despues de un tiempo, pero supuse como el tip31 era de menos amperaje, como aumente el amperaje del transformador, pues compre uno mas grandee, cual creen qu epude ser la solucion?


----------



## estrella85

porque el tip35c es el de mas amperaje que encontre, es mas alto que el tip41


----------



## Tomasito

Este circuito anda lindo, yo lo tengo echo:








Pero vas a conseguir algo más que unos "toques"     








Un transformador más grande puede tener menos resistencia en el secundario (que acá usas como primario), por lo que te puede sobrecargar el transistor.
Probá con algún otro transformador, de cualquier voltaje bajo, chiquito, seguro encontrás alguno que tengas que funcione.


EDIT: Acabo de ver que decís que usás una fuente de 9v en un transformador de 6v. Podés estar teniendo algunas fugas en el transformador además...


----------



## estrella85

muchas gracias por su ayuda. en un principio fabrique el mismo circuito que postee al principio, pero despues fui a una feria y probe una maquina de toques, que me torsioo cumpletamente los brasos, algo que mi maquina no llegaba a hacer. lo que supuse para crear el mismo efecto, fue aumentar el tamaño del transformador y del transistor. no se si tengan otra solcion ?


----------



## luisgrillo

lo que tienes que hacer es cambiar el transformador de 120Vca a uno de 220Vca de 6Vca de salida, y cambiar el potenciometro a unos 250Kohms. y cambia el transistor al tip41c, ami me funcionaba perfecto con ese transistor


----------



## estrella85

excelente, muchisimas gracias ! por tu ayudaaaa.... te hare saber si mis manos se torcieron, gracias.


----------



## Elvic

correcto



			
				luisgrillo dijo:
			
		

> Debe de *saturarse el transisto*r, si no imaginate cuanta potencia disiparia, aparte de que la bateria no te duraria ni 5 minutos.
> 
> el tip41c soporta mas corriente que el 31.



me equivoque al aplicar el termino saturar , lo que pasa s que no hablaba de  de los estados del transistor , mas bien me refería a que no conmutaba siempre permanece en *"estado  saturado"*  (suena diferente si lo se ...), aplique satura pues no pasa a el *"estado de corte"* para provocar el switcheo. 

otra cosa si el transistor permaneciera en estado de saturacion, definitivamente disiparia mucha potencia y como bien dices la bateria no duraria nada.. entonces la idea es evitar eso (permanecer en estado de saturacion) y que el tenga una frecuencia de switcheo a baja frecuencia. 




			
				estrella85 dijo:
			
		

> si tienen razon, el transistor se satura después de un tiempo, pero supuse como el tip31 era de menos amperaje, como aumente el amperaje del transformador, pues compre uno mas grandee, cual creen qu epude ser la solucion?



la corriente en este caso "no importa"  pues el transformador no por el echo de que sea mas grande te va a dará mas corriente, no es así; el que proporciona la corriente es la batería 9v, por lo tanto no es necesario poner un transistor que maneje mucha corriente..  con en transistor de switcheo a mediana potencia. puedes real izarlo.


----------



## Tomasito

Usá transformadores de mayor tensión, no de mayor corriente.

Si usás un transformador de mucha corriente, va a caer la tensión en el secundario (que lo usás como primario), porque va a circular demasiada corriente.

Probá usando un transformador de 6V a 220V, de la menor potencia que consigas (un par de mA nada más). Y probá de alimentarlo con 6, 12 o 9V (No exagerar porque vas a tener fugas de alta tensión).


Lo que podés hacer, es a la salida de "alta tensión", colocar un multiplicador de tensión, y un capacitor de Alta Tensión.
Si se carga lo suficiente el capacitor, quedate tranquilo que no te lo va a torcer el brazo, te lo va a dormir directamente casi   
Descargar un capacitor con muy alta tensión me parece lo mejor para que te de una buena "Patada" 



Yo había echo una cajita de plástico, que habia forrado con papel aluminio en dos secciones electricamente separadas.
Un transformador de 6v-220v, con la parte de 220v conectada a las partes de papel aluminio, y la parte de 6V conectada directamente a una batería de 9V a travez de un microswitch que se cerraba cuando levantabas la caja. Solo con ese circuito (que es imposible que sea más simple), te daba una sola y linda patada que me sirvió para reirme mucho mucho rato de la gente que agarraba la extraña "cajita plateada". Se jodian por curiosos   


Otra que haciamos en la escuela era cargar capacitores de poliester de alta tensión mediante un diodo directamente de los 220v del tomacorrientes de la pared y revolearnoslós en plena clase, o tocarle el brazo a alguien que escribia con los capacitores cargados


----------



## J_JOSE

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> Holas lei todo y lo que me intereso fue lo de armar el siguiente circuito elevador de tensión con un 555 y un transformador. Yo tengo un transformador de ferrita UU de 34mm largo x 17mm alto (Aw 144mm2 y Ae 30mm2) y con este transformador de ferrita quiciera obtener unos 250v.
> Mi pregunta es ¿que cantidad de espiras necesito para el bobinado primario y secundario y el calibre del alambre, tambien necesitaria saber cuantos multiplicadores debo poner en el secundario y que diodos y capasitores usar para obtener unos 5kv? a y ¿los dos capasitores de la parte osciladora los numeros esos supongo que sos los codigos no?.
> Saludos




*Hola KiuKIV*
vi este cricuito y me parecio muy interesante 
- lo probaste alguna ves para ver si funciona?
es que es justo lo que busco

bye

salu_2 a to_2


----------



## estrella85

hahahah entonces creo que ya encontre mi error, gracias por la solucion del problema, creo quee probare lo de los capacitores, que me parecen muy buena idea hahaha.


----------



## cesartm

Prueba con este, usando un 555, yo no lo he hecho te sere sincero...


----------



## Elvis!

Jajaja..No escuchen el audio del video numero 27  (Sobre todo el "El celularrrr negroo"!)
Sii probe con Flyback pero el 2N3055 que use lo termino matando! y ahora tengo que conseguir otro..En unos dias si puedo pongo el video con un Flyback!

Un saludo!


----------



## mendek

estas serian las imagenes del flyback que yo tengo junto con los nombres de cada pin que venian en la placa del circuito


----------



## mendek

y este


----------



## Elvis!

Y que pensas hacer con este Flyback..lo mismo que hacemos todos los que estamos en este tema?
(Chispas) 

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger

mendek, que raro que tu flyback tenga un bobinado al descubierto,no?.Podrías usar ese pequeño carrete para bobinar tus propios primarios con facilidad   
Pues bien,ahora estoy con este circuito:

http://img199.imageshack.us/my.php?image=elecuc38422.gif

Pero tengo una duda (se me olvidó preguntártelo,elvis!).No se qué valores tengo que poner en Ct y Rt   .No lo pone ni en la propia página de donde saqué el esquema.Si alguien me pudiera ayudar...
Gracias.
Un saludo


----------



## DJMota

Me parece que son los valores para ajustar la frecuencia de oscilacion.
Mira en el post "Fuente conmutada (switching)" el proyecto de alimentador para portatil 12V 5A de Juan Romero. Ahí vienen los calculos y un esquema que seguro te servira usando ese integrado.
Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Muchas gracias! ^^


----------



## Elvis!

Hola Jorger..Bueno la verdad esos valores dependen obiamente de la frecuencia..Lamenablemente desconozco la formula para este integrado..Pero te dejo el Datasheet del UC3842 si te es de ayuda barbaro!^^

Un saludo!


----------



## fraxisco

unas pregunta ¿por que siempre que veo un bobinado flyback,tesla etc etc simpre tiene mas de 2 salidas ? ¿para que sirve las otras salidas? . se supone que por 2 salidas el + ye el - se pone la salida del oscilador y las otras? ¿son para otros osciladores?


----------



## fernandoae

Y... porque es un transformador! tiene primario  y secundario... estudia un poco mas jeje.


----------



## fraxisco

como puedo hacer que la salida de un flyback sea continua


----------



## deniel144

con un puente rectificador googlea un rato y lo encontraras


----------



## fernandoae

A que te referis con continua? a que sea corriente continua o a un arco constante?


----------



## jorger

Mmm...yo creo que se refiere a conseguir un arco constante.Viendo el flyback que tiene (en el tema de ''duda con flybackk''),que es muy parecido a uno que tuve y que no daba un arco constante sino,''chascazos'' continuos,creo que el tiene el mismo problema.

No se puede hacer nada con tu flyback para que funcione en contínuo,a menos que consigas un disolvente que disuelva la resina resina del flyback y le quites el condensador que tiene ....     (si hay alguien que sepa como hacerlo,que no dude en comentar)... 

Un saludo


----------



## jorger

Ahora vengo con otro prototipo jeje,básicamente lo único que cambia es el transformador,ahí va:

Al final me animé y monté el transformador con los cables de entrada y salida en un pcb reciclado jejeje   .A ver si monto el circuito también en pcb...

El transformador lo diseñé para un voltaje igual o inferior a 4v solamente.Mi idea es hacerlo portatil para la futura coilgun que terminaré este verano (eso espero).Lo ideal es alimentar el circuito con los 3.6v de una pequeña batería de un teléfono fijo.
Como quería hacerlo todo portatil (con una tensión baja,para usar la batería o 2 pilas AA) pensé en hacer en el transformador, un primario de unas 60 vueltas con hilo de 0.25mm,al igual que el bobinado de realimentación,pero de 40 vueltas.
Así me aseguré de que me iba a funcionar bien a la primera  y con un consumo relativamente bajo  .Al secundario le calculo unas 1.000 vueltas a ojo.Con hilo de 0.1 que saqué de un transformador normal (de láminas) jeje.El transformador me da una salida de entre 300 y 500v lo máximo,asi que no creo que tenga problemas de aislación.Tal como lo hice me viene al pelo   



Un saludo


----------



## estrella85

Hola aqui denuevo, se camio el transformador por uno de salida en ves de 12 volts a 24 volts, a una corriente de 500 mA , podria ocacionar un choque electrico mas fuerte ?


----------



## estrella85

Si aumento el voltaje del transformador, de 12 volts a 24 volts, provocaria un choque electrico mas grande?


----------



## Tomasito

No, en realidad sería menor el voltaje, y tratá de no postear dos veces la misma pregunta 


Saludos.


----------



## Tomasito

estrella85 dijo:
			
		

> Si aumento el voltaje del transformador, de 12 volts a 24 volts, provocaria un choque electrico mas grande?



No, en realidad sería menor el voltaje, y tratá de no postear dos veces la misma pregunta 


Saludos.


----------



## cevollin

aver a ver esa es una caja de toque sierto la verdad no entiendo como es que funciona ya que para que haiga una corriente mayor en el secundario se nesesita que la corriente en el primario sea corriente alterna o corriente continua pulsante con esa simple bateria la correinte fluiria solo por un instante en ese instante si te daria toques pero despues esa corriente haria que las lineas magneticas del primario quedaran inmoviles con lo cual  no se produciria un voltage en el secundario  principios de magnetismo


----------



## Tomasito

Te olvidaste del transistor me parece 


Saludos.


----------



## cevollin

pero el transistor nadamas va a conmutar solamente una vez cuando se accione el switch 

aver lo que yo entendi es asi cuando acciono el switch va a aver una polarisacion negativa en el emisor del transistor ahora si nos fijamos en el lado positivo de la bateria el colector se polariso positivamenta mediante un devanado  del trasformador  la base se polarisa positivamente por medio del otro devanado del trasformador  y el led acuerdense que un transistor npn en emisor comun el emisor se polarisa negativo la base positivo el colector negativo cuando esto sucede el diodo conduce de emisor a colector  y ya es todo lo que hace


----------



## Tomasito

Lamento decirte que te equivocas.

La parte de abajo del secundario el transformador se usa como bobinado de feedback que alimenta la base con cada pulso que manda el transistor, lo que hace que el transistor vuelva a conducir, la base se vuelve a exitar, y así continuamente. Es un oscilador realimentado.

Si no lo crees, armalo y vas a ver cómo funciona. Si tenés un osciloscopio podés conectar un canal al colector del transistor y el otro a la base para ver los pulsos. 



Saludos.


PD: Ni probés de simularlo en la PC porque no te va a funcionar.


----------



## estrella85

Gracias por la respuesta anterior.... pero ya sabiendo esto, como puedo elevar el choque electrico, ya que la verdad fabrique esta caja, pero '' los toques '' no son muy fuertes...


----------



## cevollin

voy a provar a ver si me funciona  total son muy pocos componentes y los tengo todos


----------



## elosciloscopio

enrialejandro dijo:
			
		

> Bueno la duda que tengo es sobre el diagrama de la caja de toques que esta en la imagen, quisiera hacer esa misma caja de toques pero que no utilize las pilas, si no que se pueda utilizar utilizando la 120v de alimentacion de alterna, es decir la alimentacion de la casa. espero y puedan ayudarme y muchisimas gracias.



¿En casa tienes 120V?
¿Dónde vives?


----------



## cevollin

no lo puedo creer mi querido DriX tenias razon he armado el circuito con un tip31c  con un trasformador de 6+6 a 120 volts sustitui la fuente de 6 volts por una de 12 volts y produjo a la salida un arco electrico como de unos 2 cm jajaja funciono bien hasta que el tip se calento y puff jajaja la pregunta del millon de dolares como es que funciona este circuito como es que se producen los pulsos electricos alguien me lo podria explicar con bolitas y palitos


----------



## Tomasito

Es bastante simple el circuito, ya lo expliqué antes:



			
				DriX dijo:
			
		

> La parte de abajo del secundario el transformador se usa como bobinado de feedback que alimenta la base con cada pulso que manda el transistor, lo que hace que el transistor vuelva a conducir, la base se vuelve a exitar, y así continuamente. Es un oscilador realimentado.




Tal vez te sea dificil darte cuenta al principio, pero una vez que te das cuenta vas a ver que es muy claro el funcionamiento.

Te lo trato de explicar "más despacio":

Cuando se prende el circuito, el transistor conduce y manda un pulso por una mitad del secundario del transformador (acordate que acá el secundario se usa como primario). Cuando pasa esto, se genera un pulso en la otra mitad del secundario que hace cortar el transistor. Cuando ese pulso se acaba el transistor vuelve a conducir, y se repite todo el ciclo de nuevo.



Saludos.


----------



## estrella85

Oye DriX me podrias ayudar... como puedo hacer que el choque electrico sea mas fuerte? ... agregando un transformadorr de mas voltaje, de mas corriente... ?

Gracias


----------



## Tomasito

Podés probar con un transformador de menor tensión (3+3v quizá), un transistor más grande, sacando por completo P1, y variando el valor de R1.



Saludos.


----------



## estrella85

Puede fabricarse, este circuito, sin el tap central ?


----------



## Tomasito

Para nada.

¿De dónde sacarias el feedback?


----------



## estrella85

como puedo mejorar el rendimiento de las pilas? . Costrui el circuito y en 30 minutos la pila de 9v se bajo hasta 2v


----------



## jegovila

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> Es muy fácil, sólo que hay que advertir que *NO ES NADA RECOMENDABLE *hacer una caja de toques alimentada directamente de la toma de alterna, pues todo circuito que se va a conectar con el cuerpo humano debe hacerse con la máxima seguridad para evitar accidentes o daños irreparables al organismo.
> Una caja de toques conectada como quieres, puede ocasionar que una pequeña corriente de 5 mA y 60 hz llegue a ser mortal. Mucho cuidado con estos experimentos!
> 
> Pero si lo haces con fines de investigación, primero, te recomiendo que no lo utilices con personas y te puedo decir que es muy fácil lo que quieres hacer.
> 
> Sólamente consiguete un "eliminador de corriente" de los que puedes comprar en cualquier tienda o tianguis. Lo calibras a 6 volts y lo conectas como se muestra en la figura, quitando antes las pilas:



hola!

Me interesa el circuito que planteas pero... no se quemaría el eliminador de corriente que ponemos a 6 V ?

Gracias


----------



## tav555

mi pregunta es...
si lo conecto a una chapa (cerradura para puerta)
esta daria toques continuos si una persona tocara 
la chapa hasta que la suelte ?

Gracias!


----------



## zaiz

jegovila dijo:
			
		

> zaiz dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es muy fácil, sólo que hay que advertir que *NO ES NADA RECOMENDABLE *hacer una caja de toques alimentada directamente de la toma de alterna, pues todo circuito que se va a conectar con el cuerpo humano debe hacerse con la máxima seguridad para evitar accidentes o daños irreparables al organismo.
> Una caja de toques conectada como quieres, puede ocasionar que una pequeña corriente de 5 mA y 60 hz llegue a ser mortal. Mucho cuidado con estos experimentos!
> 
> Pero si lo haces con fines de investigación, primero, te recomiendo que no lo utilices con personas y te puedo decir que es muy fácil lo que quieres hacer.
> 
> Sólamente consiguete un "eliminador de corriente" de los que puedes comprar en cualquier tienda o tianguis. Lo calibras a 6 volts y lo conectas como se muestra en la figura, quitando antes las pilas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola!
> 
> Me interesa el circuito que planteas pero... no se quemaría el eliminador de corriente que ponemos a 6 V ?
> 
> Gracias
Hacer clic para expandir...


*Yo no planteo ese circuito*, simplemente puse la imagen del que pusieron en el primer post.

*Lo que yo digo es que no es recomendable hacer el aparato con la toma por eliminador de corriente*.


----------



## CRONOS1970

estrella85 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por la respuesta anterior.... pero ya sabiendo esto, como puedo elevar el choque electrico, ya que la verdad fabrique esta caja, pero '' los toques '' no son muy fuertes...


 
Entonces puedes probar con un transformadores de 220v -12v con toma central. Osea, 6+6=12 volts en secundario y primario de 220v.

Si quieres provocar daño, entonces conecta al conejillo de indias a la red.. :evil: *Ni se te ocurra!* ésto ultimo es broma.


----------



## CRONOS1970

tav555 dijo:
			
		

> mi pregunta es...
> si lo conecto a una chapa (cerradura para puerta)
> esta daria toques continuos si una persona tocara
> la chapa hasta que la suelte ?
> 
> Gracias!



Tendría que tocarla con los pies descalzos. Poner una terminal en un tapete conductor y la otra en la chapa como propones. 
Pero ojo, en las rejas electricas para seguridad, debes colocar por ley un letrero de advertencia de descarga eléctrica. sino lo haces te puedes meter en lios. En el caso de la chapa, puede que sea igual.

En cuanto a la caja de toques, tu consientes que te den toques, lo cual significa advertencia previa..


----------



## mendek

hola a todos.
pues la verdad yo les recomiendo el circuito de elemental que pues a mi fue el que me funciono mejor de como 3 que probe de este mismo tema, lo unico que le cambie fue que en vez del transformadorr comun que tiene en el diagrama, yo utilice una bobina de carro y lo mejor de todo es que utilisas el voltaje que quieras(mientras sea dc), yo utilize 38v dc y la verdad que obtube muy vuenos resultados.

aca les dejo la imagen para que no la esten buscando. 

saludos a todos.


----------



## fernandob

243 respuestas con este tema..........y se me dio por pensar: 

que aplicaciones puede tener mas que darle corriente a un ser vivo como dice el titulo?
espero una lista de aplicaciones.

mientras tanto el morbo se siente aliviado.

podria abrir una de :
temporizadores y sistemas de detonacion (iniciadores) para provocar incendios y estar lejos en el momento del inicio.

digo , para que tambien quienes tienen alma de piromaniacos encuentren su lugarcito.


----------



## mendek

jajaja esa esta buena ehh solo es como para divertirse un rato no?
bueno yo lo instale en mi automovil para que nadie se le recargue.
yo pienso que es una buena aplicacion (luego me lo rayan) y vaya que quienes se han recargado se han llevado un buen toque ahii y les deja un gran dese d ya no recargarse sobre el jejeje


----------



## Cacho

Si voy caminando por la calle y me encuentro con un auto electrificado que me da una patada, *deliberadamente* agarro una llave con mango de plástico y la raya no se la hago en una puerta: Le doy la vuelta.

Y si sale el dueño, le saco la llave, abro la puerta y se la cierro con la lengua de él trabada. Auto con electricidad...  



Bueno, fuera de broma, tu aparatito puede generar reacciones adversas, mucho peores que un rayoncito por apoyarse. Acordate de que si patea a alguien, un ladrillazo no conduce la electricidad.

Saludos


----------



## jorger

mendek dijo:
			
		

> hola a todos.
> pues la verdad yo les recomiendo el circuito de elemental que pues a mi fue el que me funciono mejor de como 3 que probe de este mismo tema, lo unico que le cambie fue que en vez del transformador comun que tiene en el diagrama, yo utilice una bobina de carro y lo mejor de todo es que utilisas el voltaje que quieras(mientras sea dc), yo utilize 38v dc y la verdad que obtube muy vuenos resultados.
> 
> aca les dejo la imagen para que no la esten buscando.
> 
> saludos a todos.



Pues que quieres que te diga,pero a mí esto me funciona bastante mejor y es más eficiente   :


Con 5v te da cerca de 500v a la salida y consume menos de medio amperio.Con 3v ya da bastante fuerte a si que no sé que sensacion tan desagradable puede llegar a dar con 5v...no me atreví a probar.

[quote="Fernandob'']..podria abrir una de : 
temporizadores y sistemas de detonacion (iniciadores) para provocar incendios y estar lejos en el momento del inicio.[/quote]

O también para producir la ignición en un cohete casero de esos con una botella y un poco de alcohol   ..

Un saludo!.


----------



## DJ DRACO

yo tengo varios flybacks medios viejos y una bobina de ignición, pero los flyback no sé como conectarlos.

si alguien es tan amable...


----------



## jorger

Si encuentras la hoja de datos del flyback no problem.Pero si no la tienes,puedes buscar los diferentes bobinados con un multímetro.Luego a la hora de conectarlo al circuito,tienes que ir probando con los diferentes bobinados del flyback,cambiarlos de posición...

Es a base de prueba y error hasta que encuentras los bobinados que funcionan mejor...
Si puedes saca una foto de tus flybacks y lo comentamos aquí o en el otro tema que hay sobre esto...
Un saludo!.


----------



## tav555

Gracias CRONOS1970 

pero ps.... ese asunto de que tendrian que estar descalzos
para que les den toques pues no es muy eficaz...
como le podria hacer para que solo con tocar la superficie de toques?
sin que tengan que estar descalzos

gracias!


----------



## fraxisco

jorger serias tan amable de mostrarme el circuito de la imagen de arriba   













salu2


----------



## mendek

si porfavor jorjer a mi tambien me interesa jajaja mas toques!


----------



## CRONOS1970

tav555 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias CRONOS1970
> 
> pero ps.... ese asunto de que tendrian que estar descalzos
> para que les den toques pues no es muy eficaz...
> como le podria hacer para que solo con tocar la superficie de toques?
> sin que tengan que estar descalzos
> 
> gracias!



Bueno, entonces para elo tendrías que diseñar un circuito de alto voltaje usando para ello un flayback de televisor.
La cuestión aqui es, el circuito funcionará como una cerca electrica de casi 15000 voltios segun primario y su correspondiente voltaje. Y si además tiene un multiplicador de voltaje es posible que alcances ese potencial de voltaje que te comento.

No obstante, como dije antes, tendrias que colocar un letrero de advertencia de descarga electrica por alto voltaje, pues las leyes así lo solicitan. Si alguien que sepa leer los simbolos de advertencia y el texto de precaución o peligro de descarga eléctrica, toca la chapa, puerta o reja, te aseguro que no le quedarán ganas de volver a hacerlo; y así, la victima no tendrá modo de demandarte.

Te envío el siguiete circuito, espero que sea útil. (ojo, la chapa, puerta o reja deberán estar aisladas de tierra física, sino, no funciona... "Zaaaaz"


----------



## CRONOS1970

Upsss...! tavv555, ¿Cuantos años tienes?


----------



## tav555

ps.. muchas gracias!
y ps.. de la edad Cronos1970 no te preocupes 
estudio electronica y soy responsable 
hasta luego


----------



## jorger

jaja ok!.Voy a hacerlo en el multisim con los valores *exactos* de los componentes que utilicé (menos el transistor,el que tengo puesto no lo encuentro en el programa).
Lo subiré en archivos adjuntos en formato jpg o bmp comprimido en zip para que pueda verlo todo el mundo.
Un saludo!.


----------



## jorger

Vale,ya lo subí.
Alguna que otra cosa importante:
-El transistor tiene que tener una ganancia mínima de 2.000.Tenéis que colocarle un pequeño disipador.
-La resistencia de 680mΩ es de 0.68Ω,no de 680 megaohmios.Lo digo para que no os confundáis.
-Imprescindible,el transformador ha de ser *de ferrita*,como los de la foto que subí (o similares).
-El circuito no está pensado para trabajar a más de 6v.Si os pasais se quema el transistor.

Ahora,datos del transformador:
Primariouede ser de entre 50 y 100 vueltas con hilo de 0,6mm.
Feedback (bobinado de retroalimentación): Tiene que ser mas o menos de 0,25mm de la misma relación de vueltas con el primario.Con una regla de 3 se puede calcular.
Secundario:Unas 800 vueltas con hilo de 0.2mm

Nota:El primario tiene que ocupar 2 capas en el carrete (imprescindible para que funcione bien).Luego calculáis las vueltas del feedback.Éste tiene que ocupar solamente una capa,que llege desde el principio hasta el final del carrete.

El secundario se tiene que hacer en cpas aisladas entre sí.No se pueden montar unas espiras con otras en cada capa.Esto último también para el primario y el feedback.

Espero que se haya entendido algo de lo que he explicado   
Un saludo!.


----------



## fraxisco

con la resistencia de 0,68Ω me complico ¿existen de ese valor tan bajo?
¿cuanto amperaje se le puede poner?
¿con una baeria de 9v se quemaria?
en el datasheet sale como un transistor smd ¿es caro? 
si no esta ese transistor ¿por cual lo podria remplazar?

que soy pregunton jajajajajajajaja           





salu2


----------



## jorger

fraxisco dijo:
			
		

> con la resistencia de 0,68Ω me complico ¿existen de ese valor tan bajo?


Claro,es la que tengo puesta yo.Las e visto de 0.18Ω.No es raro encontrarse con valores tan bajos.


			
				fraxisco dijo:
			
		

> ¿cuanto amperaje se le puede poner?


Con 2A sobra,aunque yo recomiendo no pasar de 1A.


			
				fraxisco dijo:
			
		

> ¿con una baeria de 9v se quemaria?


Depende del amperaje de la batería.Si no supera los 400mA no creo que pase nada.
Pero como dije antes,no recomiendo pasar de los 6v.



			
				fraxisco dijo:
			
		

> en el datasheet sale como un transistor smd ¿es caro?


Dije antes que el transistor *que yo tengo puesto* no aparece en el programa (a ver si leemos con más atención)
El que está en el esquema lo puse a modo de ejemplo,no es el que tengo yo.
Yo tengo el C3987 de Sanyo.Soporta 3A,50v entre colector-emisor y tiene una ganancia mínima de 2.000.


			
				fraxisco dijo:
			
		

> si no esta ese transistor ¿por cual lo podria remplazar?



Si no encuentras el C3987,busca uno que tenga las características más parecidas posibles a éste.Si no,busca uno que tenga una ganancia entre 2.000 y 10.000
Nada de usar el típico 2N3055 o simliar,en este circuito no vale para nada.

Un saludo!.


----------



## fraxisco

jorge en donde te consiges los transformadores de ferrita yo tengo uno pequeño q es de una lampara tipo cfl


----------



## jorger

Los de la foto los saqué de 2 fuentes conmutadas...
El que tienes tu no te sirve porque es demasiado pequeño,no vale la pena intentarlo.
De una fuente de pc puedes sacar los transformadores,resistencias,diodos y transistores perfectos para ésto   .
Lo más dificil creo es sacar un pote de 22k.El que puse yo lo saqué de un tv en color ya algo viejito..

Un saludo!.


----------



## jorger

saiwor dijo:
			
		

> ya he dessoldado el transformador : tenia algo 7 pines + 1 en un lado,,, en otro lado tenia 2 pines.......mmmm que tipo de transformador seraaa..... aa y otra cosa de los 7 pines media 8 ohmos por igual.
> 
> lo postearee sacare algunas fotos.


PD: Esta cita es de un mp.
Lo que tienes que hacer es desmontar el transformador.Para separar las 2 piezas de ferrita sabrás que está el truco de meter el transformador en agua hirviendo durante 15 minutos no?.
Vale.Cuando tengas sólo el carrete desbobínalo y déjalo limpio.Ten cuidado que el carrrete es muy frágil y cuando menos te lo esperas se parte en la zona donde están los pines   .

Después ya puedes empezar a bobinar.
El primario es el que tiene que estar debajo del todo,encima del primario está el feedback y encima de éste está el secundario.

Un saludo y comentad dudas   .


----------



## fraxisco

amigo jorge que me dices de este transistor http://translate.google.cl/translat...es&u=http://www.ecvv.com/product/1295679.html yo no cacho mucho de transistores,que tendria que cambiarle al circuito para que funcione con este transistor  

salu2


----------



## jorger

He mirado el datasheet de ese transistor.No te vale porque tiene una ganancia muy muy baja (hFE=25)
Como ya dije,busca un transistor que tenga mucha ganancia.Una pista:Tiene que ser un darlington.
Un saludo!.


----------



## Elvis!

Un buen darlington que podria usar es un Tip142:

hFE     DC Current Gain      VCE = 4V, IC = 5A              1000
                                          VCE = 4V, IC = 10A              500
Exelente en todo sentido..Yo lo use junto con un 555 y todo el oscilador alimentato por una transformador de 9v que saque de una radio vieja con unos pocos mA y la verdad los resulrtados son excelentes..La ganacia en todo su esplendor 
Te lo recomiendo..Si no tenes este podes usar un 2N3055 que tambien es muy buen transistor aunque tan solo tiene un hFE de 70 aproximadamente.

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger

Si,el TIP142 lo probé hace bastante tiempo (no lo compré,me lo dejaron) en la versión simple de mi circuito y funcionaba bastante bien...
Yo expliqué los detalles de mi circuito y el transformador para aquellos que no tienen donde comprar componentes (como yo).
Si no os queréis complicar la vida con el transformador,pues usad un 555 jeje.
No sé como funciona de bien un 555 pero vamos,no sé como hago para que mis montajes me funcionen tan bien con unos pocos componentes .

Yo usé y rebobiné mis porpios transformadores de ferrita para no hacer tan ''aparatoso'' el montaje.Además de que el circuito funciona a altas frecuencias y los transformadores de hierro tienen más pérdidas...

PD:nunca probé,pero si ponéis dos 2N3055 en darlington puede funcionar porque la ganancia sube hasta 4.700...
Un saludo!.


----------



## fraxisco

no he encontrado ninguno de los dos transistores    ¿con que otros has tenido buenos resultados?


----------



## jorger

Que raro  .Yo he probado con muchos transistores distintos que funcionaban bien pero no me acuerdo de cuáles eran.
Hay mosfets que funcionan bien y otros que no.El que mejor me funcionó fue el FS7SM que saqué de un tv...

Un saludo!.


----------



## fraxisco

esta bueno tu proyecto   pero creo que voy a dejarlo por que la tienda de electoronica es una mie*** nunca tienen nada creo que voy a hacer el drive para flyback,ese de powerlabs por que el del ne555 no me sale la frecuencia y ademas no se calcular niuna cosa ni las resistencias(sera por que tengo 14). osino me compro un tazer y le saco el circuito jajaja  






saludos a todos;(


----------



## jorger

Gracias.Pero mira,yo lo tengo peor que tu para conseguir componentes y aquí me ves,siempre haciendo este tipo de cosas sin integrados ni nada,todo a puro transistor   .
Solución --->Recicla componentes   .
No solo sirve para dar calambrazos,también es útil para encender un fluorescente como lámpara de ''emergencia''.
Aclaro que también se puede hacer funcionar perfectamente un flyback de tv con este circuito.

La opción de comprar un taser y sacarle el circuito....bueno...también puedes comprar la famosa raqueta que se electrifica,sacar el circuito y si puedes ''saca'' el esquema y lo posteas aquí    .

Fuera de coña,si tienes tan pocos componentes como parece,te entiendo.Yo hace 1 año tampoco podía hacer mucho porque reciclaba bastante poco...

Un saludo!.


----------



## mendek

bueno pero de cuanto seria la resistencia del par darlington, por que ya lo eh hecho pero el segundo 2n3055 se calienta mucho y muy rapido y le puse un resistencai de 10k. 
y el primer 2n3055 anda bien pero el problema es en el segundo.


----------



## mendek

y que me dices del irf44, lo busque en datasheet pero me salen otros y no ese, me salen irf440 o irf444


----------



## jorger

mendek dijo:
			
		

> bueno pero de cuanto seria la resistencia del par darlington, por que ya lo eh hecho pero el segundo 2n3055 se calienta mucho y muy rapido y le puse un resistencai de 10k.
> y el primer 2n3055 anda bien pero el problema es en el segundo.



Pues no tengo ni idea de lo que pasa.Yo alguna (hace bastante) vez hice un darlington con 2 transistores que apenas soportaban 3A para este circuito y no se calenteban para nada   .

Los dos 2N3055 los compraste en la misma tienda?.Aunque los compraras en el mismo sitio puede que alguno sea trucho.No es normal que un 2N3055 con todo lo que aguanta se caliente en este circuito   .Vale que se caliente uno que soporta 3A (como el mío),pero que se caliente uno que soporta 15A...

Un saludo!.


----------



## gca

Hola 
Tengo una pregunta como hago para medir alta tension(1kv ~) en el tester (limite 750VAC 15 seg o 1000VDC), o sea alguna forma de disminuirle la tensión a la entrada del tester y por converciones sacar la tensión verdadera.

Saludos


----------



## jorger

No se puede,por mucho que disminuyas el voltaje de salida para medir con el tester no te va a funcionar.La estática que produce la AT es tan grande que el tester se vuelve loco al intentar medir.

Mi tester perdió la función de medir intensidades pequeñas por culpa de la estática :enfadado:.

Un saludo.


----------



## DJMota

Ni se te ocurra!!!
Hace poco me cargué el mio intentando medir la tensión de una raqueta electrica para insectos.
Saludos.


----------



## gca

Gracias por el consejo DJMota, igual no hablaba de medir directamente sino con algun limitador. Ya me entere de los divisores resistivos y es lo que pienso usar.

Saludos


----------



## DJMota

Vale, pero yo utilizaría uno analógico.
Yo los he probado y estos al menos si te pasas de tensión por un momento, la aguja da un golpe al final de la escala, pero no se queman.Te dan algo de margen.
Mucho cuidadín.
Saludos.


----------



## mrcfmu

Hola tengo un problema con el circuito de la caja de toques ya lo emasmble todo pero cuando vas llegando al nivel 8 o 9 deja de dar y se le regresas te da el toque de golpe. quierio ver como solucionar esto ya le cambie el potenciometro, el transitor mi transformador es de 1 amper y no 500 ma como el que pioden en el circuito


----------



## jaimepsantos

Oye mrcfmu no somos adivinos danos el diagrama para saber que puede estar ocurriendo


----------



## mrcfmu

Hola si mira este es el diagrama http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/files/cajadetoques_996.jpg
lo que yo hice esque mi transformador es de 1 amper y no de 500ma no se si esa seala causa


----------



## fer_jazz

Bueno compañero mrcfmu yo tengo la misma caja de toques que tu tienes, la cosa esque cuando el pontenciometro llega a su minima resistencia este se comporta como corto circuito y ya no deja circular más corriente, asi que tendrias que poner una resistencia en serie al potenciometro de unos 100 o mas ohmios para que eso no suceda.


----------



## jorger

Ahh sii...el típico circuito de una resistencia y un solo transistor...que recuerdos..
Yo modificaría una cosa de ese diagrama.
En vez de conectar el potenciómetro así como está en el esquema,en paralelo con el secundario del transformador,yo lo pondría en serie con una de las tomas del secundario,e ir regulando desde ahi.Así se evita ese gran problema y es más,puede que a máxima regulación obtengas más tensión a la salida porque ya no actuaría la carga permanente en el secundario..

Un saludo!.


----------



## SKATER

hola a todos sera q alguien puede subir un esquema de como hacer un electrocutador casero portatil de unos 9v para unos 400v o 300v pero con bajo amperaje para q no sea peligroso gracias , ya hice uno con una camara desechable y se quemo duro 2 dias de puros choques ja ja ja ja


----------



## jorger

El circuito de la camara te duró solo 2 dias porque ni de lejos está diseñado para 9v.Con 3v tienes más que suficiente para ese circuito.
Busca en post anteriores de este tema, que está lleno de circuitos para lo que quieres.
Creo que no cuesta tanto ponerse a buscar un poco..


----------



## gca

Mira con el circuito de flash a 3V tenes la salida que queres y con 5v max tenes 650v a la salida.

Saludos


----------



## SKATER

hola amigo elemental me gusto tu circuito , me puedes decir de mas o menos de cuanto son lo condesadores(tension)y cuanta corriene tiene en la salida , sera que puedo usar un transformador de 110v ; 12v c.c si lo usara que cambiaria gracias


----------



## gca

Ponele condensadores de arriva de 36V y la corriente a la salida es insignificante. Si podes usar el de 110 pero tenes menos tension de salida


----------



## Daniss1

hay un circuito en la web de pablin que con un condensador grande permite cargarlo al maximo, y ademas de comprobar el condesador sacude una descarga cojonida,,,, ahora lo busco
aqui esta: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/elev13kv/index.htm no es eso pero es de defensa personal


----------



## jorger

13kv no son demasiados? .Con 500v vas mas que sobrado si quieres gastar bromas (ejem,.. no nos pasemos con el voltaje)..
Yo buscaría un circuito distinto a ese, que para encontrar los componentes exactos (principalmente lo digo por los 2 transformadores), tela.Te puedes tirar un año buscándolos.

En uno de mis álbumes de fotos de mi perfil tengo varios circuitos que sirven para estas cosas.Lo miráis si queréis, y nos comentais dudas.

Un saludo.


----------



## SKATER

ok muchas gracias lo voy a armar a ver q tal


----------



## david_rc_91

fraxisco dijo:


> yo tengo una placa de un chispero de cocina que funciona con una pila eso si no da mucha chispa pero da re fuerte la electricidad
> usa dos resistencias,un diodo rf 107,dos transistores un pcr606j y un s8550 un bobinado de cobre esmaltado fino y un condensador ceramico z 474 y lo mas inportante un bobinado primario de cobre grueso de 15 vueltas un sucundario de cobre fino de muuuuuuuchas vueltas y la salida es alterna .chispe cada medio seguno



bueno con ese trafo en forma de cilindro negro que viste (del tamaño de un pulgar podes usarlo como T1 en el circuito de Daniel.more


----------



## gca

Buenas aca dejo uno de los circuitos que me funciono muy bien, no me atrevo a tocarlo con las manos porque tiene bastante potencia ,aclaro que lo uso para una coilgun y carga 150J en 30 seg. 
Hasta hice una especie de mini plasma con el arco voltaico y probe de cortar plastico y lo cortaba y prendia fuego.
El transformador que me dio buen resultado para arcos de 1cm era de 600 vueltas con 0,25 en el secundario, 8 vueltas 0,4 feedback y 10 vueltas 0,4 primario. 
Cambie la resistencia de 4,7k por un potenciometro de 10k para regular el voltaje y la frecuencia segun el bobinad0 que hayas hecho, tambien cambie el transistor (aunque el tip3055 funcionaba bien) por un IRF540

PD: Este es el circuito jorge.

Saludos


----------



## DJMota

Muy interesante KiuKIV.
¿Podrías detallar las medidas y tipo de transformador que usaste?
Tipo EE o ETD, etc.
También el voltaje usado y el consumo del circuito, si puede ser.
Puestos a pedir, alguna foto o video de esa chispa en acción.
Saludos.


----------



## Bater

Buenas gente, yo tambien en mis tiempos estube interesado en un circuito generador de alto voltaje, (y ahora tambien), y estaba pensando, si no sirven las bobinas que tienen los monitores, yo tengo un monton de ellas lo que nunca me puse a investigar es porq tienen tantas patitas abajo, si alguien sabe que me responda plis.
Les dejo unas fotos.



me olvide, tengo unas 3 bobinas mas de ellas que no se que hacer con ellas, hace mucho tiempo que las tengo y nunca las supe usar, maniana (si es necesario) les saco foto.


----------



## arrivaellobo

eso no son bobinas, son transformadores flyback que se usaban en monitores y tv CRT.


----------



## Bater

ahhhh, disculpa por mi ignorancia, es que no savia, en la plaqueta tambien hay otra "bobina" (no se si sera), aca dejo la foto, con respecto al flyback me podrias informar un poquito si quiera, porque lo he oido nombrar muchas veces pero no comprendo bien la funcion, desde ya gracias.


----------



## gca

Ese es un transformador de ferrita.
El flyback es un transformador de ferrita de alta tension por eso se mensiona mucho en este tema.
En cuanto a las medidas mañana me fijo y las posteo , el nucleo es EE con gap central, no me acuerdo si con 5v o 12v lo habia probado, el consumo alrededor de 0,5 a 1 amper y las fotos te las devo porque lo rebobine el transformador para usarlo (como mensione antes) en una coilgun.

Saludos


----------



## Bater

ah, ok muchas gracias, de ante mano


----------



## trashspx

hola gente, queria saber (disculpen mi ignorancia, ya que soy muy novato en esto) como se llaman los mini transformadores que tienen 5 patas que vienen en los flash de las camaras desechables, esas que sacan un par de fotos y despues dejan de funcionar. Los transformadorcitos esos sirven para cargar el capacitor de flash, pero no tengo idea ni de como se llama ni tampoco como pedirlo en la electronica, si ustedes me pueden ayudar, la verdad que se los agradeceria muchisimo, muchas gracias y disculpen, vuelvo a repetir, mi ignorancia.


----------



## gca

No se si los venden asi armados. Son transformadores de ferrita con un primario ,un secundario y un feedback. Tampoco se bien los calibres de alambre ni cantidad de vueltas.


----------



## Cacho

Son transformadores de disparo esos que decís Trash y en general no se venden, como te dice Kiuk.

Y bienvenido al foro 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Son transformadores de disparo esos que decís Trash y en general no se venden, como te dice Kiuk.
> 
> Y bienvenido al foro
> 
> Saludos



Y tenés idea de como se pueden bobinar o fabricar uno mismo?? Se me viene a la cabeza el NÚCLEO de un transformador driver de ferrite, de fuente de PC... Que son chiquitos, y calculo que para un simple disparo deben funcionar...

Me interesa este proyecto porque tengo que cobrar una deuda a un amigo. Prefiero darle unas buenas correntadas como castigo antes que romperle el recto a patadas...
Naaa.. tan violento no soy che.. jeje era broma.

Saludos!!


----------



## gca

Compras o conseguis un transformador de ferrita y armas algun circuito postiado aca en el tema, jorgue puso varios esquemas y como bobinar el transformador.

Saludos


----------



## trashspx

gracias!, voy a intentar encontrar algo de eso, estube viendo y hable con un loco de la electronica y me dijo que no los venden como decia cacho, si quieren les dejo la pagina del proyecto que quiero hacer, capaz que ustedes encuentran una alternatica como un tiristor o algo de eso, l apagina es:
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-build-the-worlds-smallest-shocker-wLED/
traduscanlo xd, bueno gracias por las respuestas! y espero poder ayudar en algo, ya que me encanta eso jaja, gracias!


----------



## jorger

Bater:
Hay un tema llamado ''circuitos excitadores de alto voltaje con flyback'' o algo así.Búscalo, vas a encontrar mucha info.
Tengo un cajón lleno de flybacks, uno de ellos idéntico al tuyo jej.

Tavo10:
Yo bobino mis propios transformadores, más pequeños o más grandes..
Tú puedes hacer lo mismo..
En el tema ''flyback totalmente casero'' explico como hay que bobinar el secundario de AT..échale un vistado a todo el tema.
No es difícil, pero se tarda bastante si quieres hacerlo bien .

También (si no recuerdo mal) posteé en ese tema el esquema del circuito que uso para estas cosas.Es del mismo tipo que el que ha posteado kiukiv, pero distinto.Es bastante simple y funciona bastante bien para lo que es.

kiukiv:
Tu circuito lo he montado pero a mí me funciona fatal.Mosfet frito al instante.Lo máximo que he conseguido con otros transistores ha sido apenas 1mm de arco.

No sé que ha podido pasar, lo he montado bien, lo he revisado tropecientasmil veces y nada..

Un saludo.


----------



## gca

Cambiaste la resistencia de 4,7k por un potenciometro? y que bobinados usaste, te cuento que con algunas prueva de bobinados a funcionado no muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## DJMota

jorger dijo:


> kiukiv:
> Tu circuito lo he montado pero a mí me funciona fatal.Mosfet frito al instante



Quizá es que das por hecho que ese circuito también funciona con mosfets.
Es posible que solo este diseñado para transistores normales.
O quizá usaste un mosfet sin diodo de protección. Los picos generados en la bobina se lo cargaron.
Saludos.


----------



## gca

Yo utilizo un mosfet pero aclaro que para hacer arcos si calentaba, pero lo tengo en una coilgun y no calienta.


----------



## DJMota

Ah perdón, no me había dado cuanta que mencionabas el IRF540.
De todas formas, ese modelo de mosfet es muy usado en inversores y lleva diodo interno.
Saludos.


----------



## gca

Si y aparte banca mucho amperaje y tension.


----------



## trashspx

tengo una pregunta :S, agarre y desarme dos camaras para sacarle el mini transformador del flash que eleva la tension, en una (la camara desechable) el transformadorcito tenia solamente 4 patas, y en la otra (a rollo pero no desechable) tenia las 5, la cosa es que buscando en instructables, el chabon usa cosas que no conosco. por ejemplo: agarra y en ves de poner en el diagrama dos rieles de voltaje pone solamente 1 de la bateria que es el positivo, no entiendo como ahce para alimentar el circuito solamente con un polo, si alguien puede explicarme se los agradeceria!, aca va el circuito:

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/trash/Escritorio/xd.jpg


----------



## Tavo

trashspx dijo:
			
		

> file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/trash/Escritorio/xd.jpg



Así no vamos a poder ver nada! Lo único que predigo es que usás Windows XP, no puedo ver la imagen, está alojada en TU disco rígido, no en un servidor WEB.

Subí la imagen como corresponde así la podemos ver 

Saludos.
T10


----------



## trashspx

perdon jajaj soy un noob en esto mal :S, sepan entenderme, ahi les va:


----------



## DJMota

Si te fijas, conecta la masa o negativo de la pila, en el punto donde indica 0v, osea en el emisor del transistor.
Saludos.


----------



## trashspx

gracias DJMota!, sepan entenderme :S hace muy poquito que me inicie en esto y quiero hacer eso para joder un rato  bueno voy a ver que pasa, cambiando de tema queria saber si conocen algun circuito multiplicador de voltaje, es decir, este circuito convierte una corriente de 1,5 volts en 350 Mv, eso cuanto seria? esa corriente carga al capacitor electrolitico de 140 microfaradios y 350 volts. Yo quiero hacer algo chico que sea transportable, que de una patada digna pero que no mate ni deja inconsiente a nadie, conocen alguno? desde ya muchisimas gracias por su ayuda!.


----------



## rau

humm!!!!! 3000v????


----------



## trashspx

3000 v? yo solamente quiero algo para joder a mis amigos, para pegarles una linda patada pero que no los lastime :S


----------



## rau

una buena sujerencia. agarra un transformador de ferrita, le desases el bobinado , luego le ases un bobinado segundario de alrededor de 200 vuelta(de un calibre bien finito) y sobre este le das 20 vueltas con un calibre mayor ( 10 de primario y 10 de feedback), luego de averlo bobinado conectalo con un transistor (un pic141 andaria muy bien) y luego a una bateria de 9v


----------



## trashspx

RAU, la verdad que te pasas con las respuestas, pero tengo muy poco tiempo en esto, y aunque hice una gran cantidad de proyectos, algo que no entiendo es como hacer un transformador, si alguien sabe por favo diganme que yo lo hago :S, gracias RAU! y a todos lo squ eme respondieron


----------



## rau

trashspx dijo:


> RAU, la verdad que te pasas con las respuestas, pero tengo muy poco tiempo en esto, y aunque hice una gran cantidad de proyectos, algo que no entiendo es como hacer un transformador, si alguien sabe por favo diganme que yo lo hago :S, gracias RAU! y a todos lo squ eme respondieron



de nada,pero no hay nada de dificil en bobinar un transformador solo escojes uno de ferrita ( como el de las lasparas ahorrativas ) lo mejor es que sea vastante grandecito algunas de estas lamparas poseen unas transformadore que te podrian servir. solo lo tienes que sacar (con cuidado de no romper la ferrita osea la parte que recrubre a el bobinado  que esta formado por 2 "E" enfrentadas) para separar estas "E"solo vasta con meterlas en agua caliente un rato y el pegamento que las une se ablanda asiendo mas facil su desmonte. una ves echo esto solo sacas el alambre (bobinado") que posee en la base y luego agarras un alambre esmaltado finito y empiesas a enrrollarlo sobre la vase en donde anteriormente se encontraba el viejo bobinado( ten cuidado de que n te queden muy separadas las vuelta del nuevo alambre, pero que tampoco te queden ensimadas una sobre otra)cuando lleges al borde de la base en donde estas bobinando agarras y le das una buelta con una cinta aisladora y luegos sigues bobinando sobre la cinta ( siempre en el mismo sentido) asi asta que allas llegado a aser unas 200 bueltas. una ves echo esto aislas todo bien con cinta y sobre esta ases unas 20 vueltas mas pero con un alambre mucho mayor del utilizado en el anterior bobinado, a la ves que allas echo 10 vueltas as una toma central y bobina otras 10. y asi te va a quedar un transformador en miniatura, con 2 alambres que saldran del segundario y 3 que saldran del primario ( de la alambre mas gruesa) y luegos es la hora de buscar un transistor que te sirva y lo colocas en el transformador(busca en google o en otro buscador como se conecta el transistor al transf y a la bateria que desees utilizar ya sea de 3,7v o de 9v) no te olvides de colocarle la resistencia para limitarle el voltaje al transistor sino se te puede quemar y/o la bateria se agotara al poco tiempo de uso.  



yo me bobine un transformador (lo obtuve de una lampara ahorrativa)y con mucha paciencia bobine un centenar de bueltas con un alambre bien finito y con 20 bueltas en el primario + una alimentacion de 5.7v (800mA) optengo alrededor de 6000v ( ya que el arco se empiesa a formar desde medio centimetro y lo puedo estiras  hasta mas de 1,2 centimetros jejeje. 
pero igual no te preocupes ya que con el transformador que te sujeri que armaras no corres riesgo alguno de electrocutarte ni nada por el estilo  solo sentira un patadon el que taque los des alambresitos que salen del segundario ( siempre y en cuando respetes los parametros antes dicho, y con una fuente de energia no mayor a 9v)        
bueno espero que te sirva de algo la instrucciones    
un saludos a todos los del foro


----------



## trashspx

MIL GRACIAS!, voy a ponerlo a prueba, hay mucha cantidad de lamparas "bajo consumo", tengo que usar alguna en particular? o cualquiera viene bien?, otra duda es el grosor de ambos alambres..muchas gracias!


----------



## jorger

Tu post me llamó mucho la atención..




> ...yo me bobine un transformador (lo obtuve de una lampara ahorrativa)y con mucha paciencia bobine un centenar de bueltas con un alambre bien finito y con 20 bueltas en el primario + una alimentacion de 5.7v (800mA) optengo alrededor de 6000v ( ya que el arco se empiesa a formar desde medio centimetro y lo puedo estiras hasta mas de 1,2 centimetros jejeje.


 
Osea, que con un *primario de 20 vueltas*, un *secundario de* *100 vueltas *(un centenar de vueltas) y apenas 6v de alimentación consigues hacer un arco de más de 1cm?.Y todo eso con un transformador enano.No me lo creo -.-

Mira que soy fanático de estas cosas, y con la cantidad de circuitos que he probado durante éste último año y medio, con 6v, y transformador (grandecito) con 750 vueltas en el secundario, jamás he pasado de 1cm de arco.



rau dijo:


> ... y luegos es la hora de buscar un transistor que te sirva y lo colocas en el transformador...


Así sin más?.
Mira, busqué como tu dices, el cómo colocar el transitor a un transformador y en la web, al menos no sale nada.En imágenes salen circuitos, pero de varios transistores, no de uno.
Nisiquiera posteaste el circuito o nos diste un link.




> ..agarras y le das una buelta con una cinta aisladora


Solo una?
Con la tensión que obtienes tu con 100 vueltas, con un secundario de 200 vueltas y tan poca aislación entre capas vas a tener fugas por todos sitios.Aislación frita al instante.
Me ha pasado a mí, con mucha más aislación y menos tensión de salida, asi que fíjate.


Mira, no me gusta decir este tipo de cosas (y nunca pensé que lo diría), en serio pero... tienes toda la pinta de mentir.Me sienta verdaderamente mal que alguien vaya contanto experiencias falsas (y a alguien más también, supongo) :enfadado:
Sospecho muchísimo de todo eso que dices.

Sin fotos , nada.
Y si es cierto lo que dices, pido mil disculpas (y no te lo tomes a mal, pero como digo, es muyy sospechoso).Pero hasta que no vea unas fotos aquí con esos resultados no me voy a creer nada.

PD:Que nadie se tome esto como un sermón, aunque lo parezca .

Un saludo.


----------



## rau

jorger dijo:


> Tu post me llamó mucho la atención..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Osea, que con un *primario de 20 vueltas*, un *secundario de* *100 vueltas *(un centenar de vueltas) y apenas 6v de alimentación consigues hacer un arco de más de 1cm?.Y todo eso con un transformador enano.No me lo creo -.-
> 
> Mira que soy fanático de estas cosas, y con la cantidad de circuitos que he probado durante éste último año y medio, con 6v, y transformador (grandecito) con 750 vueltas en el secundario, jamás he pasado de 1cm de arco.
> 
> 
> Así sin más?.
> Mira, busqué como tu dices, el cómo colocar el transitor a un transformador y en la web, al menos no sale nada.En imágenes salen circuitos, pero de varios transistores, no de uno.
> Nisiquiera posteaste el circuito o nos diste un link.
> 
> 
> 
> Solo una?
> Con la tensión que obtienes tu con 100 vueltas, con un secundario de 200 vueltas y tan poca aislación entre capas vas a tener fugas por todos sitios.Aislación frita al instante.
> Me ha pasado a mí, con mucha más aislación y menos tensión de salida, asi que fíjate.
> 
> 
> Mira, no me gusta decir este tipo de cosas (y nunca pensé que lo diría), en serio pero... tienes toda la pinta de mentir.Me sienta verdaderamente mal que alguien vaya contanto experiencias falsas (y a alguien más también, supongo) :enfadado:
> Sospecho muchísimo de todo eso que dices.
> 
> Sin fotos , nada.
> Y si es cierto lo que dices, pido mil disculpas (y no te lo tomes a mal, pero como digo, es muyy sospechoso).Pero hasta que no vea unas fotos aquí con esos resultados no me voy a creer nada.
> 
> PD:Que nadie se tome esto como un sermón, aunque lo parezca .
> 
> Un saludo.



cuando digo un centenar no me refiero a cien sino que lo digo como forma de expresion . el segundario que yo bobine son unas 1400 vueltas  y el primario si es de 20 vueltas. y si no me crees bueno es tu problema a mi me esta funcionando y el arco que consigo es de 1 cm ( al estirarlo) pero inicia a medio centimetro y la fuente de alimentacion el de 5,7v 800mA, el transformador es el de una lampra ahorrativa ( busque una tubiese el tranformador mas grande) y no se a que post te refieres ya que solo mencione que buescara en la internet un esquema de como se conecta el transistor en el transformador, si quieres te lo puedo esplicar paso a paso como coloque el transistor yo, ademas de la resistencia que lleva.  pero si segun mis calculos el voltaje que optengo deveria de ser + de 6000v( por la distancia del arco) y  hoy mismo probando logre aser el famoso plasma en un foco. pero cuando pueda subo unas fotos de mi transformador + el arco que genera+ la alimentacion que estoi usando. pero me molesta que me llamen mentiroso, podrias avermelo preguntado de otra forma, y mi esplicacion de como armar el transformador fue muy bacica nada de complicada ya que mi intencion era que me entendiera como era la forma de bobinar un transformador.
y si tienes alguna otra "duda" que te aga pensar que miento pues dimela y yo te la respondo pero no es cuestion de llebarnos mal solo por un mal entendido, bue por lo menos eso creo yo 

en cuanto a la aislacion a mi con una vuelta me alcansa ya que no se producen filtraciones de una capa a la otra pero es cuestion de probar. 

la verdad tu comentario me a sorprendido, ya que yo se que a vos te gusta todo lo relacionado con el alto voltaje ( e leido casi todo lo que as posteado en el foro)


----------



## Tavo

*Lo mismo que jorger* pensé cuando leí ese comentario, ya me estaba ilusionando con eso del transformador, pero lo dudé tantas veces que al final desistí.

Con respecto de la aislación, tengo muchas dudas... No creo que se pueda aislar 6000V con UNA VUELTA de cinta aisladora... mmm...

Yo hice experimentos con transformadores (uno de 220/4,5V 500mA) y si, producen un arco de no más de 5mm y con muchísimas FUGAS de tensión en el secundario (el de 220V)...

Todavía no encontré el método para conseguir aislar bien el transformador... Siempre resulta ser que se me cocina. No aguanta 1 minuto en marcha constantemente...

@Jorger:

Tendrás algún circuito fiable de funcionamiento? alguno que, aunque no genere mucho voltaje, funcione bien... O sea, solo para largar unas malignas patadas a la gente... (jaja que malo que soy)...
Acá al lado tengo un transformador mini de 220/9V 200mA. El boobinado primario tiene 2780 ohms (calculo unas cuantas vueltas) y el secundario tiene 9,4 ohms...

Sería capaz de hacer un transformador con toda la paciencia, comprando aerosol aislante para alta tensión (aisla hasta 10000V) y pasarle cada capa de bobinado, cosa que quede bien firme... Lo haría, pero teniendo la seguridad que el circuito funciona...

Muchas gracias Jorger, espero alguna respuesta 

Saludos a todos!
T10


----------



## rau

trashspx dijo:


> MIL GRACIAS!, voy a ponerlo a prueba, hay mucha cantidad de lamparas "bajo consumo", tengo que usar alguna en particular? o cualquiera viene bien?, otra duda es el grosor de ambos alambres..muchas gracias!


 
y en especial tndria que ser una cuyo transfrmador sea el mas grande pero por cualquiera te puede funcionar. en cuanto al grosor del alambre intenta que el del bobinado segundario sea unas 3 veces menor al del primario, el del primario debe ser uno que sea capas de inducir al segundario.(depende de el voltaje que quieras optener en la salida) ya que con un calibre muy fino en el segundario tendrias mucho mas espacio para bobinar lo cual aumentaria el voltaje pero para dar calambrasos con unas 300v vastan pero ten cuidado con la alimentacion del transformador que construyas que no sea mayor a 9v.

saludos


----------



## Tavo

rau dijo:


> cuando digo un centenar no me refiero a cien sino que lo digo como forma de expresion . el segundario que yo bobine son unas 1400 vueltas  y el primario si es de 20 vueltas. y si no me crees bueno es tu problema a mi me esta funcionando y el arco que consigo es de 1 cm ( al estirarlo) pero inicia a medio centimetro y la fuente de alimentacion el de 5,7v 800mA, el transformador es el de una lampra ahorrativa ( busque una tubiese el tranformador mas grande) y no se a que post te refieres ya que solo mencione que buescara en la internet un esquema de como se conecta el transistor en el transformador, si quieres te lo puedo esplicar paso a paso como coloque el transistor yo, ademas de la resistencia que lleva.  pero si segun mis calculos el voltaje que optengo deveria de ser + de 6000v( por la distancia del arco) y  hoy mismo probando logre aser el famoso plasma en un foco. pero cuando pueda subo unas fotos de mi transformador + el arco que genera+ la alimentacion que estoi usando. pero me molesta que me llamen mentiroso, podrias avermelo preguntado de otra forma, y mi esplicacion de como armar el transformador fue muy bacica nada de complicada ya que mi intencion era que me entendiera como era la forma de bobinar un transformador.
> y si tienes alguna otra "duda" que te aga pensar que miento pues dimela y yo te la respondo pero no es cuestion de llebarnos mal solo por un mal entendido, bue por lo menos eso creo yo
> 
> en cuanto a la aislacion a mi con una vuelta me alcansa ya que no se producen filtraciones de una capa a la otra pero es cuestion de probar.
> 
> la verdad tu comentario me a sorprendido, ya que yo se que a vos te gusta todo lo relacionado con el alto voltaje ( e leido casi todo lo que as posteado en el foro)


rau:

Sería bueno que pongas fotos de todo tu montaje. Y explicar mas y detalladamente (con circuito adjunto) como conectaste el transistor al transformador.

Acá en mi mano tengo un transistor bastante bueno, es un BU208D. Diseñado específicamente las aplicaciones "switching" de alto voltaje (adjunto datasheet).
Creo que este me va a servir bien, ya que lo veo muy firme y robusto. Calculo que dará mejores resultados que con un simple 2n3055, que es de propósito general...

Bueno, me gustaría aclarar muchas dudas que tengo sobre esto de generar alta tensión. (Comentario descolgado: Me acabo de dar cuenta que estoy escribiendo este comentario sin mirar el teclado.. jaja de tan apurado/concentrado que estoy)

Bueno, saludos nuevamete a todos.
T10


----------



## rau

tavo10 dijo:


> rau:
> 
> Sería bueno que pongas fotos de todo tu montaje. Y explicar mas y detalladamente (con circuito adjunto) como conectaste el transistor al transformador.
> 
> Acá en mi mano tengo un transistor bastante bueno, es un BU208D. Diseñado específicamente las aplicaciones "switching" de alto voltaje (adjunto datasheet).
> Creo que este me va a servir bien, ya que lo veo muy firme y robusto. Calculo que dará mejores resultados que con un simple 2n3055, que es de propósito general...
> 
> Bueno, me gustaría aclarar muchas dudas que tengo sobre esto de generar alta tensión. (Comentario descolgado: Me acabo de dar cuenta que estoy escribiendo este comentario sin mirar el teclado.. jaja de tan apurado/concentrado que estoy)
> 
> Bueno, saludos nuevamete a todos.
> T10


 




tavo10 dijo:


> *Lo mismo que jorger* pensé cuando leí ese comentario, ya me estaba ilusionando con eso del transformador, pero lo dudé tantas veces que al final desistí.
> 
> Con respecto de la aislación, tengo muchas dudas... No creo que se pueda aislar 6000V con UNA VUELTA de cinta aisladora... mmm...
> 
> Yo hice experimentos con transformadores (uno de 220/4,5V 500mA) y si, producen un arco de no más de 5mm y con muchísimas FUGAS de tensión en el secundario (el de 220V)...
> 
> Todavía no encontré el método para conseguir aislar bien el transformador... Siempre resulta ser que se me cocina. No aguanta 1 minuto en marcha constantemente...
> 
> @Jorger:
> 
> Tendrás algún circuito fiable de funcionamiento? alguno que, aunque no genere mucho voltaje, funcione bien... O sea, solo para largar unas malignas patadas a la gente... (jaja que malo que soy)...
> Acá al lado tengo un transformador mini de 220/9V 200mA. El boobinado primario tiene 2780 ohms (calculo unas cuantas vueltas) y el secundario tiene 9,4 ohms...
> 
> Sería capaz de hacer un transformador con toda la paciencia, comprando aerosol aislante para alta tensión (aisla hasta 10000V) y pasarle cada capa de bobinado, cosa que quede bien firme... Lo haría, pero teniendo la seguridad que el circuito funciona...
> 
> Muchas gracias Jorger, espero alguna respuesta
> 
> Saludos a todos!
> T10[/QUOTE
> ok cuando tenga tiempo  subire unas fotos sobre el transformador, el transistor y como se encuentra montado a mi tambien me encanta el tema de poder generar altos voltajes  y alguna que otra foto sobre el arco generado, asi como tambien el del plasma en una botella pero la calidad de esta(la del plasma) no creo que sea muy buena ya que es muy dificil captarlos con la camara ( lo cual no significa que no se vean sino que estan medio boroso).
> en cuanto al trancistor que tu dises puede funcionar pero con el 2n3055 yo no e logrado tener buenos resultados.
> 
> yo con solo una buelta de cinta aisladora por cada bobinado me alcansa ( osea no una capa entre el primario y el segundario, sino una capa por cada vez que llego al borde de la base del transformador en el armado del segundo bobinado), pero si tienen muchos problmas con las fuga pueden meter el transformador en un aceite( como el de las bobinas de ignicion de los autos), buelvo a repetir por el momento mi transformador funciona sin ninguna fuga aparente.


----------



## Tavo

> por el momento mi transformador funciona sin ninguna fuga aparente.



Esto es excelente, es el objetivo. Que funcione bien y que no hayan fugas en el transformador...
Quiero ver las fotos.

Saludos.
PD: rau, por lo menos por ahora, posteá el circuito de la conección del transistor con el transformador. De lo más simple, hacelo en Paint, en lo que quieras; pero ponelo *ahora* así despejamos allgunas dudas.


----------



## jorger

rau dijo:


> cuando digo un centenar no me refiero a cien sino que lo digo como forma de expresion . el segundario que yo bobine son unas 1400 vueltas y el primario si es de 20 vueltas..


 
Ah, eso es otra cosa.Ahora sí te creo.
Las cosas o se dicen bien o no se dicen.. que luego hay malos entendidos.
Me pasé un poco con el comentario.Tienes razón, pude haberlo preguntado de otra forma.. 
Lo siento.



> ..mi esplicacion de como armar el transformador fue muy bacica nada de complicada ya que mi intencion era que me entendiera como era la forma de bobinar un transformador.


 
Eso se entendió perfectamente.



> ..no es cuestion de llebarnos mal solo por un mal entendido..


Claro que no, eso no es motivo .
A nadie le gusta llevarse mal con nadie.
Vamos a dejarnos de discusiones.




> ..en cuanto a la aislacion a mi con una vuelta me alcansa ya que no se producen filtraciones de una capa a la otra pero es cuestion de probar.


 
Es raro.Puede que ahora no tengas problemas, pero a medio o largo plazo terminará por no aguantar.

Ahora os cuento:

Tengo un transformador rebobinado.Lo saqué hace tiempo de una fuente conmutada (estropeada).Le he puesto un secundario de unas 450-500 vueltas así a ojo.Cada capa de hilo está aislada con 3 vueltas de cinta aislante, y hay 8 capas de hilo en total.El primario es de 25 vueltas y lo puse encima del secundario.

También tengo otro más pequeño.Els ecundario tiene 10 capas de hilo en total y en cada capa puse 2 vueltas y media de cinta de plástico transparante.
Tendrá más o menos el mismo número de vueltas que el otro..

El primario lo he hecho doble.He bobinado un primario (en realidad son dos) con 2 hilos a la vez, pero he dejado cada bobinado independiente, para poder conectarlos de varias maneras (en serie, en paralelo.. como son exactamente iguales no hay problema).
Tienen 25 vueltas también.
El arco que hace es mayor y consigo hacer plasma en una bombilla, no sabes de que forma, aquello parece una completa maraña de rayos 

Quise hacer una foto del plasma con ese transformador (con el otro no hago casi nada), pero he tenido hace media hora un problema de aislación en la última capa.Salta un arco al núcleo de ferrita 
Mañana lo arreglo y le pondré más aislación en esa capa por que si no..


El circuito que uso no tiene nada que ver con el tuyo.Lo alimento con 16v/3.5A y los transformador me dan un arco de mayor de 1cm de largo, de esos que son gordos y queman .

El primer transformador consume no más de 0.4A en vacío y para nada recalienta el mosfet, a lo mucho se pone templado y puedo tenerlo conectado el tiempo que quiera.

Pero el otro (el pequeño) consume una barbaridad, 1.59A .Y el mosfet como es de esperar calienta de lo lindo.No lo puedo tener conectado durante más de un minuto por que se quema.
Realmente no se por qué pasa esto.

Os dejo unas fotos de los 2 transformadores que uso y el *esquema adjunto del circuito* que uso:

http://img130.imageshack.us/i/imgp4578tv.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


http://img718.imageshack.us/i/imgp4589.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://img686.imageshack.us/i/imgp4585.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


PD:
Nos estamos saliendo del tema.Este es sólo para ''dar calabre''.
Para hacer arcos, plasma y ese tipo de cosas está este tema que creé hace tiempo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/flyback-totalmente-casero-22001/

Un saludo.


----------



## trashspx

Sin otro remedio que volver a preguntar y j*****r :S, necesito saber los calculos para lograr saber la cantidad de vueltas del primario y del secundario,y como saber cuantas vueltas estoy dando, porque si tengo que dar 1400 vueltas con un alambresito superfinito, no se como calcular. 
Otra de las dudas es que en la electronica, venden unos transformadores redonditos, no se si son transformadores pero si se que son de ferrita, disculpen mis preguntas, y gracias por toda la ayuda que me dieron, ya que aprendi mucho y espero poder llegar a aportar algo a algun problema que tengan.


----------



## rau

tavo10 dijo:


> Esto es excelente, es el objetivo. Que funcione bien y que no hayan fugas en el transformador...
> Quiero ver las fotos.
> 
> Saludos.
> PD: rau, por lo menos por ahora, posteá el circuito de la conección del transistor con el transformador. De lo más simple, hacelo en Paint, en lo que quieras; pero ponelo *ahora* así despejamos allgunas dudas.



ok en un dia o dos lo subo pero es de lo mas sencillo  el transistor que estoy usando es un d1351, por si tenian dudas de cual utilisaba

jorge una pregunta,¿ no probaste en aser un primari con un alambre mas grueso?. y  en cuanto al arco que logro producier no es muy "letal" ya que al tocar un solo cable del segundario me salta un arquito naranja acia el dedo y te quema pero no resibo ninguna descarga,( pero si tocas los dos calculo que sera muy desagradable),

el plasma que yo optengo es solo un rayo bastante grande  en el interior del foco ( pero solo consigo uno). en cuanto a Flyback totalmente casero lo e leido y esta muy interesante =)
saludos;


----------



## trashspx

tengo una pregunta, si yo al conectar un transformador 220v a 12v al reves, es decir en el lugar de la salida conectar esos 12 volts y obtener asi un multiplicador de voltaje, me anda perfecto, ¿porque en un cargador de celular nokia, de 110-240 volts a 5.0 volts (350mA) no pasa lo mismo?, probe colocandole solamente 1,5 volts (una pila AA) y no obtenia ni siquiera  un volt, sera porque el cargador es muy complejo?,o porque le mande poca corriente? les dejo una foto:

http://yfrog.com/03imagen026dlj

les dejo el link porque no la muestra :S
gracias!


----------



## gca

Porque No es un transformador, es una fuente swiching.


----------



## Tavo

KiuKIV dijo:


> Porque No es un transformador, es una fuente swiching.



Tal cual. Es una fuente SMPS.

Tampoco te recomendaría que inviertas un transformador. Sólo fijate la impedancia de los bobinados... Hay una probabilidad del 99,9% de que se te queme en menos de 20 segundos.

Saludos.


----------



## rau

yo tengo un problema, alguien sabria cual es la perdida de amperaje al elevar 5,7v 800mA a 6000v? desde ya muchas grasias 
saludos


----------



## Tavo

Todavía estoy esperando las fotos eh...

Bye.


----------



## rau

tavo10 dijo:


> Todavía estoy esperando las fotos eh...
> 
> Bye.



ok


----------



## Tavo

@Jorger

Me gustaron mucho todas tus fotos de circuitos, veo que sos muy prolijo y le ponés ganas... Excelente.

Tengo una duda sobre este circuito.
Ver el archivo adjunto 33507

Los transistores "KC237" son reemplazables? No los conozco en absoluto, y por lo que veo, son transistores de señal, de (creo) menos de 1A. Hay algún reemplazo de estos?
Los busqué en http://www.datasheetcatalog.com y no los encontré... ¿Puede ser que sean "2SC237"? Lo dudo mucho.

Tengo muchas ganas de armar este circuito. Necesito castigar/cobrar cuenta a alguien  (naa, en broma).

Tengo varias núcleos de ferrita. Ahora los busco y pongo algunas fotos .
Estoy dispuesto a bobinar el secundario hasta con 1000 a 1200 espiras, separadas capa por capa con cinta aisladora/contex/contax/flux/cinta adhesiva.

Y sobre el MOSFET... ¿Hay algún reemplazo? ¿Se podría poner un transistor BJT común en lugar de ese?
Cuando me refiero a común, digo, un transistor diseñado para aplicaciones "switching"... Tengo varios de salida horizontal de TV's.

Bueno, me quedo con muchas dudas y con ánimo de terminar algo que entregue... me conformo con 6mm de arco voltaico.

Saludos a todos, gente!
Tavo10


----------



## trashspx

no entiendo nada jajaja, directamente, en ves de comprar el transformador aparte, compre un transformador ya armado, eso es lo que uso como multiplicador de potencia y en cuanto a dimensiones no es muy grande, hay algun otro tipo de trnasformador que me sirva para hacer un taser chico?, espero que me ayuden  graciias!


----------



## jorger

rau dijo:


> ..jorge una pregunta,¿ no probaste en aser un primari con un alambre mas grueso?. y en cuanto al arco que logro producier no es muy "letal" ya que al tocar un solo cable del segundario me salta un arquito naranja acia el dedo y te quema pero no resibo ninguna descarga,( pero si tocas los dos calculo que sera muy desagradable)..


 
Si, si probé pero consume más y el mosfet se calienta.No me convenció.Tal cual como lo tengo ahora esta bien.. 

Lo del arquito también me ha pasado y en mi caso es bastante desagradable.Y si acerco una punta de un destornillador a un solo pin del secundario me salta un arco como de 3 o 4mm.

No notas ninguna descarga porque el transformador funciona a alta frecuencia.Por eso mismo te quema.Leí por aquí que cuando se trata de alta frecuencia, la electricidad tiende a viajar por la superficie del cuerpo, en vez de 'atravesarlo'.



> @Jorger
> 
> Me gustaron mucho todas tus fotos de circuitos, veo que sos muy prolijo y le ponés ganas... Excelente.
> 
> Tengo una duda sobre este circuito.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Para ver la imagen en tamaño original (978x551x49KB), haz clic aquí.Ver el archivo adjunto 33507
> 
> Los transistores "KC237" son reemplazables? No los conozco en absoluto, y por lo que veo, son transistores de señal, de (creo) menos de 1A. Hay algún reemplazo de estos?
> Los busqué en http://www.datasheetcatalog.com y no los encontré... ¿Puede ser que sean "2SC237"? Lo dudo mucho...


 
Si, si que son reemplazables.Yo tampoco encontré su hoja de datos.Yo uso los BCY59.Son transistores de pequeña señal (200ma) y funcionan muy bien.



> Y sobre el MOSFET... ¿Hay algún reemplazo? ¿Se podría poner un transistor BJT común en lugar de ese?
> Cuando me refiero a común, digo, un transistor diseñado para aplicaciones "switching"... Tengo varios de salida horizontal de TV's


 
Puedes ponerle cualquier mosfet.Todos los que tengo funcionan bien en este circuito.Yo uso un IRF630.
Los mosfets que te puedes encontrar en SMPS también funcionan (si, esos que empiezan por 'K').

Eso también lo probé.Lamentabalemente los bipolares (BJT) no funcionan en este circuito.He probado con varios de salida horizontal y no consigo nada.
No creo que estén estropeados puesto que funcionan de maravilla en otros circuitos..

Puedes probar tu también.Pero en la base del transistor ponle una resistencia de 100 ohm.No he probado a hacer eso (se me ha ocurrido ahora mismo).Pero es posible que funcione.Yo también voy a probar.

Ah, una última cosa: Los condensadores de '470' (no sé que unidades tienen, si nF o pF) los he sustituido por unos cerámicos de 1nF
Y el trimer (potenciómetro) que tengo puesto es de 10k.Funciona mejor con ese valor.

*EDIT*:



> Estoy dispuesto a bobinar el secundario hasta con 1000 a 1200 espiras, separadas capa por capa con cinta aisladora/contex/contax/flux/cinta adhesiva.


 
Con esa cantidad de vueltas vas a conseguir un arco de por lo menos 2cm.
Ten cuidado, intenta aislar bien cada capa de hilo.Pon al menos 3 vueltas de cinta por cada capa que bobines (mejor 4, si tienes mucho espacio para bobinar).Mejor pasarse de aisalmiento antes que quedarse corto .


Un saludo.


----------



## Tavo

Muchas gracias por la respuesta!



> Ah, una última cosa: Los condensadores de '470' (no sé que unidades tienen, si nF o pF) los he sustituido por unos cerámicos de 1nF



Calculo que esos capacitores modifican o configuran la frecuencia de disparo, los dos transistores funcionan como osciladores, y calculo que la descarga simultánea de los capacitores hacen ese efecto sobre la base y producen la oscilación.

Calculo que si probás con capacitores de 470nF, teoricamnte, bajaría la frecuencia. Hay que probar...

Saludos.
T10


----------



## jorger

tavo10 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta!
> 
> 
> 
> Calculo que esos capacitores modifican o configuran la frecuencia de disparo, los dos transistores funcionan como osciladores, y calculo que la descarga simultánea de los capacitores hacen ese efecto sobre la base y producen la oscilación.
> 
> Calculo que si probás con capacitores de 470nF, teoricamnte, bajaría la frecuencia. Hay que probar...
> 
> Saludos.
> T10


 
Eso ya lo sabía.Dije que funcionaban bien refiriéndome a que el circuito oscilaba a alta frecuencia.
Si, subiendo la capacidad de los condensadores se consigue una frecuencia más baja (comprobado).Creo que eso se puede intuir antes de probar .

Rau, esperamos esas fotos...

Un saludo.


----------



## Tavo

Acabo de desarmar dos núcleos de ferrite de fuente de PC. Uno es EI-35 y otro EI-33, para los entendidos.

Pero tengo un pequeño problema: Al despegarlos (después de estar hirviendo en agua y sal 10 minutos mas o menos) se me partieron, pero solo una quebradura. Uno (el 35) en la "I", por descuido, lo estaba lijando con una lija fina pero cuando le pongo un poquito mas de presión... CLAK! se partió al medio.
Creo que no me hago mucho problema. Lo pegué con un pegamento muuuy duro, instantáneo, se llama "La Gotita" por si no lo conocen (estamos hablando con gente del otro lado del charco, jej)... y anduvo excelente. Pegó muy bien y prácticamente no se nota la rajadura.

Y al otro (el 33) se me rajó la "E" en una parte de los costados. También lo pegué y tampoco se nota la quebradura.

¿Tendré problemas con estos núcleos? ¿Lograré el mismo rendimiento?
Están los dos intactos, solo por las quebraduras ya pegadas ...

Bueno, ahora mismo me voy a poner a bobinar un PRIMARIO. Tengp alambre pero es un poquito grueso... es de 0,3/0,4 mm mas o menos (AWG 25/26)
¿Me sirve igual? Pîenso aislar capa por capa con cinta adhesiva y FLUX, que es muuuy aislante, con resina y alcohol isopropílico.

Bueno, espero sus respuestas y consejos 
Muchas Gracias por todo, por la ayuda y por seguirme, en serio.. GRACIAS!

Saludos!


----------



## jorger

tavo10 dijo:


> ..¿Tendré problemas con estos núcleos? ¿Lograré el mismo rendimiento?
> Están los dos intactos, solo por las quebraduras ya pegadas ...


 
Mas bien lo contrario.En el circuito que vas a montar (el mío) interesa que el núcleo tenga gap para conseguir un buen arco.
Si se necesitara un núcleo sin gap de ningún tipo ahí ya sería otra cuestion.Ya no te servirían.Pero este no es el caso.No vas a tener ningún problema .

Eso si, mira que el núcleo tenga gap ya de por sí (que lo dudo sabiendo que lo has sacado de una fuente de pc).
Si no lo tiene lo puedes hacer tu.Le colocas cualquier papel, lámina de plástico o algo parecido entre las dos partes del núcleo y listo.

Importante: El gap tiene que ser de por lo menos 1mm.



> ..ahora mismo me voy a poner a bobinar un PRIMARIO. Tengp alambre pero es un poquito grueso... es de 0,3/0,4 mm mas o menos (AWG 25/26)
> ¿Me sirve igual? Pîenso aislar capa por capa con cinta adhesiva y FLUX, que es muuuy aislante, con resina y alcohol isopropílico..


 
Querrás decir un *secundario* no? .
El hilo que vas a usar quizá es un poco grueso, pero igual te puede servir.Yo uso de 0.25mm.Ni muy fino ni muy grueso, un término medio.

Qué tamaño tiene el transformador?
Tienes mucho espacio para bobinar?

Os dejo otra foto del arco (con más calidad):





Un saludo.


----------



## Tavo

Ya estoy mas cerca, estoy armando el circuito. Me surgen dos pequeñas dudas...

No tenía resistencias de 56K, le estoy poniendo de 47K... Algún problema?
No tenía transistores BCY59, voy a usar BC547... Algún problema?

Voy a usar capacitores de 330nF.
Conseguí dos IRF630 que rescaté de algún circuito hace un tiempo atrás, buenísimo 
No tengo pote simple de 10K, tengo estéreo de 22K, pero usaré una sola pista .

Saludos a todos.
Ya estoy por concluir...

Tavo10

AGREGO (posteamos mensajes simultáneamente ):

No se a que te referís con "GAP"... Podrías mostrármelo? Son núcleos "EI" Una parte forma la letra E y otra la I. El tamaño es considerable, igual o muy similar al de tus fotos.
Ahora cuando consiga la cámara, les saco algunas fotos... 

Un saludo, nuevamente.
Tavo10

PD: Para ser más claro: Los núclos que tengo son IDÉNTICOS a los tuyos. La topología es la misma. E e I. Por eso el nombre del núcleo es "EI-33" y "EI-35"...


----------



## rau

jorge unas preguntas( que no coresponderia a este post) me consegui un fly back pero es de un tv a color  tu cres que con ese circuito que tu usas me serviria para inducir al segundario ?,en cuanto al transformador de ferita que yo uso  esta formado por una E y I tu crees que deberia dejar espacio igual entre las uniones?, en cuanto al transistor, un d1351 crees que lo podria remplazar por uno mejor?, desde ya muchisimas gracias.
 saludos


----------



## jorger

tavo10 dijo:


> No tenía resistencias de 56K, le estoy poniendo de 47K... Algún problema?


Nop, de hecho las resitencias que tengo puestas son de ese valor por que no encontré de 56k 



> No tenía transistores BCY59, voy a usar BC547... Algún problema?


 
No creo que tengas problemas.
Yo sí los tuve, pero porque estaban estropeados.




> Conseguí dos IRF630 que rescaté de algún circuito hace un tiempo atrás, buenísimo
> No tengo pote simple de 10K, tengo estéreo de 22K, pero usaré una sola pista .


 
Perfecto .

PD: Es posible que tengas problemas con el circuito al principio (yo de hecho los tuve) pero se solucionan rápido.

Un saludo.


----------



## Tavo

...................
Una pregunta final, muy pava, pero tengo la duda:
Hace dos días compré dos pilas comunes tipo "C". Son de 1,5V y 2500mA cada una. Podré hacer el circuito portable y alimentarlo con dos de estas pilas en serie? En total, medí 3,2V en serie. Son nuevitas, Energizer®


----------



## rau

http://i42.tinypic.com/205fqj7.jpg aca se encuantra el sencillo circuito en el cual me base , pero le saque el led, el transistor lo cambie por un D1351,y la resistencia que yo le coloque es verde,azul y marron y por el momento me anda muy bien.( obiaminte no le coloque el potenciometro a la salida del segundario.


----------



## jorger

tavo10 dijo:


> No se a que te referís con "GAP"... Podrías mostrármelo?


 
No problem.
El gap puede ser esto:
http://img534.imageshack.us/i/gapp.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

O esto otro:
http://img688.imageshack.us/i/gap2.jpg/



> PD: Para ser más claro: Los núclos que tengo son IDÉNTICOS a los tuyos. La topología es la misma. E e I. Por eso el nombre del núcleo es "EI-33" y "EI-35"...


 
No, no son iguales .Los míos son 'EE'



> jorge unas preguntas( que no coresponderia a este post) me consegui un fly back pero es de un tv a color tu cres que con ese circuito que tu usas me serviria para inducir al segundario ?,en cuanto al transformador de ferita que yo uso esta formado por una E y I tu crees que deberia dejar espacio igual entre las uniones?, en cuanto al transistor, un d1351 crees que lo podria remplazar por uno mejor?, desde ya muchisimas gracias.
> saludos


 
Por supuesto que sirve.Lo he probado con todos los flybacks que tengo en el cajón .

El espacio entre las uniones (gap), pues.. si puedes dejarlo mejor.
El transistor.. si vas a usarlo en tu circuito te sugiero un darlingthon (tip142 por ejemplo).

Si vas a montar mi circuito, solo funcionan los mosfets en la 'etapa de potencia'



> Una pregunta final, muy pava, pero tengo la duda:
> Hace dos días compré dos pilas comunes tipo "C". Son de 1,5V y 2500mA cada una. Podré hacer el circuito portable y alimentarlo con dos de estas pilas en serie? En total, medí 3,2V en serie


 
No, no puedes.Para conseguir un arco necesitas más de 9v (yo uso 16v).
Prové con 5v y el transformador apenas hace nada.A si que no, lo lamento.

PD:Vaya noche que me estoy pegando de escribir .

Un saludo.


----------



## trashspx

Rau, si lo que queres es hacer una maquina de toques, yo tengo ese esquema, pero te conviene guiarte con este:



los esquemas estan sacados de los verdaderos manuales de las cajas de toque que se venden en mexico, yo soy de argentina pero buscando durante un par de dias lo encontre, espero que te sirva!

creo que el link todavia no esta en funcionamiento, ya que lo acabo de subir :S


----------



## Tavo

> No problem.


Ok. Muchas gracias por la explicación y por tu tiempo.


> No, no son iguales .Los míos son 'EE'


Tenés razón. Los míos son EI, los tuyos, EE.

Jorger :
Como veo que seguís teniendo tu circuito en el Protoboard, y viendo que lo mismo yo no tengo Protoboard y necesito montar el circuito, esta tarde me puse a diseñar el PCB (pistas del circuito). Es bien simple y, según mis criterios, está hecho muy prolijo.
Lo único que no sé como son los patillajes de tus transistores... Yo lo hice para colocar los *BC547*, que debe ser el transistor mas común que hay, vale centavos, y se consigue en cualquier casa de electrónica.
El patillaje del mismo es el típico de la mayoría de TR's de pequeña señal: Tomando el transistor con las patas para abajo, de frente viendo la inscripción, es: *Colector - Base - Emisor*

Cuando quieras, si te interesa, publico el PCB acá, para que todo aquel que quiera montar este circuito, pueda hacerlo de forma prolija sobre una placa .

Bueno, sigo bobinando el núcleo, de poco a poco voy a terminar.

Me olvidaba, una última duda que tengo:


> El espacio entre las uniones (gap), pues.. si puedes dejarlo mejor.


No me queda muy claro esto...
¿Es bueno que haya "gap" o no? Mis núcleos "EI" no tienen GAP, coinciden justo las E con las I, sin espacio de sobra...

Esto es todo por ahora, dentro de unas horas (largas) estaré avanzando con más de este interesante proyecto.

Saludos Jorger, saludos a todos.
Una vez más, gracias por la atención, colaboración y buena voluntad .

Tavo10


----------



## el-rey-julien

octavio los núcleos EI  también pueden tener gag,el gap es bueno cuando trabajas el núcleo saturado,cortan el flujo magnético o algo asi,en ''construccion de transformadores y cálculos de transformadores '' esta la respuesta 
un abrazo


----------



## Tavo

Muchas gracias Gustavo por la respuesta! Ahora entiendo más la cosa!

Saludos!!
Octavio.

PD: Viste, yo también te llamo por tu nombre! Me sonó raro que me llames por mi nombre, y reconozco que me gusta.. jeje Buena onda!


----------



## yorjan

oye por casualidad no puedes postear los componentes ke salen hay? es para poder hacer el circuito y probarlo.. gracias


----------



## jorger

tavo10 dijo:


> El patillaje del mismo es el típico de la mayoría de TR's de pequeña señal: Tomando el transistor con las patas para abajo, de frente viendo la inscripción, es: *Colector - Base - Emisor*
> 
> Cuando quieras, si te interesa, publico el PCB acá, para que todo aquel que quiera montar este circuito, pueda hacerlo de forma prolija sobre una placa .


 
Los míos tienen las patillas a modo de circunderencia (mas bien de triángulo).Los he colocado (mirando de frente y patillas abajo) de esta forma: Base - Colector - Emisor.

Siempre utilizo la protoboard porque en la ciudad donde vivo (mas bien es un pueblo) no puedo conseguir PCB´s .




> No me queda muy claro esto...
> ¿Es bueno que haya "gap" o no? Mis núcleos "EI" no tienen GAP, coinciden justo las E con las I, sin espacio de sobra...


 
En este circuito el gap es estrictamente necesario si quieres un buen arco..
Lo sé porque ya probé con núcleo sin gap y lo más que consigo son 3mm de arco.

Frente a los 13mm de arco que consigo con los núcleos que tienen gap..

El gap se lo puedes hacer poniendo cuadrados de papel entre las uniones..
Te recuerdo, tiene que ser de 1mm mas o menos.

Suerte  
Un saludo.


----------



## rau

trashspx dijo:


> Rau, si lo que queres es hacer una maquina de toques, yo tengo ese esquema, pero te conviene guiarte con este:
> 
> 
> 
> los esquemas estan sacados de los verdaderos manuales de las cajas de toque que se venden en mexico, yo soy de argentina pero buscando durante un par de dias lo encontre, espero que te sirva!
> 
> creo que el link todavia no esta en funcionamiento, ya que lo acabo de subir :S



yo no quiero aser una maquina para dar choques. sino que quiero aser arcos ( que ya estoy asiendo pero quiero mejorar su alcance ya que solo optengo arcos de 6000v) y queria optener algo asi como 1,5 centimetros o mas ( 15000/20000v) pero ya se que este no es post para comentar esto pero cuando se abla de alto voltaje casi siempre terminamos ablando de arcos jejejejej

pero grasias de todos modos trashspx!!!


----------



## trashspx

de nada!, si podes, no adjuntas la imagen del circuito que estas utilizando para dar 6000 volts?, gracias!


----------



## rau

trashspx dijo:


> de nada!, si podes, no adjuntas la imagen del circuito que estas utilizando para dar 6000 volts?, gracias!



me base en este diseño http://i42.tinypic.com/205fqj7.jpg  pero le modifique la resistencia  por una verde azull y marron y el transistor lo combie por un d1351 y el transformador es uno de ferrita que me e bobinado. por supuesto que no le coloque ni el potenciometro que aparese en la salido del transformador ni tampoco el led. la alimentacion que estoy usando es de 5,7v 800mA. 

SI TIENES ALGUNA DUDA PREGUNTA NOMAS

SALUDO

alguien sabe si este circuito funciona para un flyback de color??http://www.cienciafacil.com/tesla.html


----------



## Tavo

jorger dijo:


> En este circuito el gap es estrictamente necesario si quieres un buen arco..
> Lo sé porque ya probé con núcleo sin gap y lo más que consigo son 3mm de arco.
> Frente a los 13mm de arco que consigo con los núcleos que tienen gap..
> 
> El gap se lo puedes hacer poniendo cuadrados de papel entre las uniones..
> Te recuerdo, tiene que ser de 1mm mas o menos.
> 
> Suerte
> Un saludo.



Que pena ... No tego núcleos con GAP. Y tampoco me gusta la idea del papel ...
Donde conseguiste tus núcleos con GAP Jorger? Son de televisores? Tengo núcleos de televisores pero no son parevidos a los tuyos. No se bien de qué consta el funcionamiento de un TV. Tengo un núcleo pero no es parecido. Es más o menos así: A la vista pareciera como un driver, tiene dos bobinados, uno abajo del otro, sobre el mismo centro del núcleo de ferrite. Los bobinados son exactamente iguales, del mismo calibre de alambre y bobinados de la misma forma; bueno más características ya no puedo dar.
Le tomaría una foto pero no tengo la cámara acá .

Bueno, me queda entonces conseguir el núcleo con GAP.
No sabía nada de esto del GAP, he visto núcleos con GAP, y yo pensaba que eran defectos de fabricación del núcleo, pequeña ignorancia...

Saludos Jorger, sigo al tanto del tema, hoy avancé un poco más..
Saludos a todos.

Tavo10


----------



## trashspx

jaja gracias rau, ese esquema estaba dentro del archivo que subi a megaupload, estan ese y otros mas , gracias!


----------



## jorger

tavo10 dijo:


> ..Y tampoco me gusta la idea del papel..


 
Por qué?
He dicho papel como si hubiera querido decir láminas de plástico.
No te entiendo.¿Prefieres esperar a conseguir un núcleo con gap antes que hacerlo tu mismo en un momento?




> Donde conseguiste tus núcleos con GAP Jorger? Son de televisores?
> Saludos a todos


 
De televisores y monitores de tubo.
El que siempre tiene gap es el de la fuente de alimentación.Luego te puedes encontrar con algún transformador pequeñito sin gap en el resto de la placa..



> Tengo núcleos de televisores pero no son parevidos a los tuyos. No se bien de qué consta el funcionamiento de un TV. Tengo un núcleo pero no es parecido. Es más o menos así: A la vista pareciera como un driver, tiene dos bobinados, uno abajo del otro, sobre el mismo centro del núcleo de ferrite. Los bobinados son exactamente iguales, del mismo calibre de alambre y bobinados de la misma forma..


 
Si, ya sé de cual me hablas.Eso es un filtro de ruido.Yo que tu no lo usaría porque (creo) ese núcleo en particular trabaja a baja frecuencia.Y Nuestro circuito funciona por encima de los 20khz..

Usa el de la fuente de alimentación, ese grandote cubierto de cinta amarilla.



> yo no quiero aser una maquina para dar choques. sino que quiero aser arcos ( que ya estoy asiendo pero quiero mejorar su alcance ya que solo optengo arcos de 6000v) y queria optener algo asi como 1,5 centimetros o mas ( 15000/20000v) pero ya se que este no es post para comentar esto pero cuando se abla de alto voltaje casi siempre terminamos ablando de arcos jejejejej


 
Yo terminé ayer mismo un transformador grandote.Tiene 7 capas de hilo en el secundario (aislación entre capas 4 vueltas de cinta de plástico, parecida a la mylar esa).
El primario tiene 21 vueltas con 2 hilos en paralelo.
Ni yo mismo me lo creía, casi 2cm de arco (19mm), y más gordo que con el otro transformador .

Dentro de 4 dias subo unas fotos (no tengo la cámara a mano).




> alguien sabe si este circuito funciona para un flyback de color??http://www.cienciafacil.com/tesla.html


 
Servir sirve, pero muy pocas veces me ha funcionado bien.Es de lo peor.
Para mejorar un poco su funcionamiento ponía entre el colector y el emisor del trt. un condensador de 275v/ 0.22uF y un diodo de más de 200v.
Tampoco creas que conseguía maravillas 

PD: ¿dónde están las fotos?
Ya llevamos 3 dias esperándolas.Al menos podrías hacerlas con el móvil si no tienes una cámara.

Un saludo.


----------



## rau

"Yo terminé ayer mismo un transformador grandote.Tiene 7 capas de hilo en el secundario (aislación entre capas 4 vueltas de cinta de plástico, parecida a la mylar esa).
El primario tiene 21 vueltas con 2 hilos en paralelo.
Ni yo mismo me lo creía, casi 2cm de arco (19mm), y más gordo que con el otro transformador .

Dentro de 4 dias subo unas fotos (no tengo la cámara a mano)."

te felicito,no has probado de conectrar ese transformador al flyback? osea en los bobinado originales ?

 una pequeña duda alguien sabe que transistor aguanta un voltaje de unas 200v?
y si alguien sabe la formaula para calcular la perdida de amperaje al elevar un voltaje?

la calidad de las fotos no ba a ser muy buena, pero las subire igual


----------



## el-rey-julien

2SD1555 .BU 508DF, 2SD1651, 2SD2095, 2SD2125	son  de 1500/600V, 5A, 50W
horizontal - TV	
esos transistores aguantan mas de 200 volt


el que vos usaste 2SD1351       es de 	     60V, 3A, 30W, 3MHz

saludos


----------



## rau

muchisimas grasias tsunami tendre que desarmar un tv, para sacarle los transistores ,(ya que el negocio de electronica de aca no es muy sofisticado) y seguro no tiene esos componentes.:cabezon:


----------



## el-rey-julien

rau dijo:


> una pequeña duda alguien sabe que transistor aguanta un voltaje de unas 200v?



el d1555 es comun seguro que tienen ,el resto de la lista son reemplazos del 2sd1555 (d1555)


----------



## rau

conoses algun otro electrodomestico que usen algun transistor paresido al que vos nombras?

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

las fuentes de pc tambien tienen transistores que soportan esa tencion ,el mas comun de fuente de pc es el d1307( 2SD1307 Darlington 	        es de   350/300V, 6A, 35W, B=2500).
desarma algún balasto electrónico que también podes conseguir algo ,cuando juntes algunos postea los nombres y te paso los datos 
saludos
pd:
algunas fuentes de videocaseteras VCR tambien podes sacar algo
b=es labeta del transistor lo que amplifica


----------



## Tavo

> cuando juntes algunos postea los nombres y te paso los datos...


No hace falta que te gastés indicando características, se pueden encontrar fácilmente en el Datasheet (hoja de datos) del transistor...
Te paso una buena página (si no lo encontrás acá, es simple; no existe )...
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com

No sé si lo nombraron o que... Hace poco saqué un TO-3 de un televisor, transistor de salida Horizontal, es el BU208D.

Otro que saqué de TV's es el BU2508, es también de salida horizontal y muy robusto...

Saludos.
Tavo

PD: Adjunto datasheets de ambos transistores, obviamente de http://www.datasheetcatalog.com... Uff, no me deja adjuntar el data del BU208D  me dice que ya lo adjunté antes...
PD2: Dentro de unos días consigo un TV. A ver si tengo suerte y le saco un núcleo con GAP.


----------



## el-rey-julien

para los dificiles (transistores ) yo tengo esta pajina ,que da una idea del transistor y con que reemplazarlo y su caracteristicas generales 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=d1555
http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Searchword=d1555
sino encuentro en esas paginas es porque no existen ,jajaj dije lo mismo 
bueno muchachos ay tienen 
saludos
pd:
gracias tavo10 ya agrege tu link a mi navegador , el bu2508 es fuerte aguanta mucho,se usava mucho en tv antiguas 
gracias


----------



## Tavo

Yo toda la vida, desde que encontré DatasheetCatalog es donde siempre voy y siempre encuentro lo que busco. Está bueno porque da la posibilidad de elegir entre muchas marcas de componentes y distintos tipos.
Es una página excelente, hay millones de datasheets...

Los que más me han costado encontrar, son los transistores de RF (radiofrecuencia), pero si que los he encontrado y sinó, recurro a otras páginas, pero rara vez, menos de una al año .

Saludos.
Tavo

PD: Los dos MOSFETs que había encontrado que dije antes... ESTABAN QUEMADOS 
Eran de una fuente de Dicroicas, de 12V 60W. Voy a ver si consigo, alguno mas o menos similar... IRF530/540/630/640/840/ etc...
Saludos!


----------



## rau

grasias a los dos por su tiempo !!! 

e conseguido un tv sanyo a color 20" modelo 20c-98-st( eso dise en la parte de atras del tv) que aun funciona pero tarda en arrancar la pantalla, jejej lo voy a desarmar para sacarles todos los componentes que me sirban  y capas consiga algunos condensadores de alto voltaje, para un experimento que me quiero aser. (si llega a funcionar les cuento jejeje).

saludos 

PD:ya e sacado las fotos en estos dias las subo.


----------



## Tavo

> PD:ya e sacado las fotos en estos dias las subo.



Las fotos se suben en menos de 3 minutos. Podrías hacerlo ahora..
Tanto tiempo?

bye


----------



## rau

tavo10 dijo:


> Las fotos se suben en menos de 3 minutos. Podrías hacerlo ahora..
> Tanto tiempo?
> 
> bye


 
si pero tengo que pasarlas del celu a la pc y me tengo que conseguir el adaptador para para memorias


----------



## Tavo

OK, esperamos esas fotos.

Saludos!


----------



## jorger

> el d1555 es comun seguro que tienen ,el resto de la lista son reemplazos del 2sd1555 (d1555)


 
Yo lo tengo, y el BU2508 también .



> PD2: Dentro de unos días consigo un TV. A ver si tengo suerte y le saco un núcleo con GAP.


 
Pero por qué esperas a conseguir un núcleo con gap si el gap se lo puedes hacer tu mismo en 2 minutos a los núcleos que tienes?.
No te acabo de entender .

Un saludo.


----------



## Tavo

Jorger dijo:
			
		

> Pero por qué esperas a conseguir un núcleo con gap si el gap se lo puedes hacer tu mismo en 2 minutos a los núcleos que tienes?.
> No te acabo de entender .
> 
> Un saludo.



No sé que tanto apuro tenés, el circuito lo voy a hacer al fin y al cabo!
No me gustan los mamarrachos (cosas desprolijas), entonces quiero hacerlo con el núcleo apropiado.

Simple.

Saludos.
T10


----------



## rau

ok



tavo10 dijo:


> No sé que tanto apuro tenés, el circuito lo voy a hacer al fin y al cabo!
> No me gustan los mamarrachos (cosas desprolijas), entonces quiero hacerlo con el núcleo apropiado.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> Saludos.
> T10



sera que cuando yo me quiero armar algo no aguanto esperar y por eso me las rebusco para aserlo


----------



## Tavo

rau dijo:


> ok
> 
> 
> 
> sera que cuando yo me quiero armar algo no aguanto esperar y por eso me las rebusco para *H*a*C*erlo




Y eso que implica? Hacer las cosas así no mas con lo que venga?

No es mi onda... Todavía estoy esperando las fotos, ya pasó mas de una semana... la misma cara te devuelvo...
Conseguir un cable USB de celular ¿tan complicado es?

Saludos...
PD: Tranquilos, ya los voy a hacer, estoy muy jugado con los tiempos, este fin de semana tengo visitas... últimamente no tengo mucho tiempo... PEro ya voy avanzando, tengo la placa hecha.


----------



## rau

tavo10 dijo:


> Y eso que implica? Hacer las cosas así no mas con lo que venga?
> 
> No es mi onda... Todavía estoy esperando las fotos, ya pasó mas de una semana... la misma cara te devuelvo...
> Conseguir un cable USB de celular ¿tan complicado es?
> 
> Saludos...
> PD: Tranquilos, ya los voy a hacer, estoy muy jugado con los tiempos, este fin de semana tengo visitas... últimamente no tengo mucho tiempo... PEro ya voy avanzando, tengo la placa hecha.



no se si lo tomaste a mal o que pero no creo que rebuscarselas para aser algo signifique que ba a quedar desprolijo!!! 

y en cuanto a las fotos ya te lo aclare ayer.


----------



## Tavo

Noo para nada...

Las fotos dejalas, a esta altura del partido pareciera que estás haciendo el circuito...
Subilas cuando lo termines de hacer.

Saludos.
Rediseñé otro PCB mejor para el circuito de Jorger... Acabo de hacerlo recién..


----------



## rau

tavo10 dijo:


> Noo para nada...
> 
> Las fotos dejalas, a esta altura del partido pareciera que estás haciendo el circuito...
> Subilas cuando lo termines de hacer.
> 
> Saludos.
> Rediseñé otro PCB mejor para el circuito de Jorger... Acabo de hacerlo recién..



si lo que tratas de desir es que todo lo que dije anteriormente era mentira, estas muy equivocado, pero piensa lo que quieras total yo ya se que funciona y me a estado funcionando toda la semana, y  si crees que esta todo imventado pue ponte tu a aser el circuito y vobinate el transformador y veras que es verdad.
las fotos las subire como ya lo dije varias veses solo tengan un poco de pasiencia!!!! 

un  saludo


----------



## Cacho

Para discusiones de este tipo pueden ir a un canal de chat o usar los MP.
Por favor, en el canal público mantengan un trato más cordial. Gracias.


----------



## rau

Cacho dijo:


> Para discusiones de este tipo pueden ir a un canal de chat o usar los MP.
> Por favor, en el canal público mantengan un trato más cordial. Gracias.



ok, disculpa


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Para discusiones de este tipo pueden ir a un canal de chat o usar los MP.
> Por favor, en el canal público mantengan un trato más cordial. Gracias.



Ok Cacho, pido disculpas.

Ya terminé de bobinar un secundario del transformador, me falta hacer la prueba, no tengo IRF640 (tenía dos 630 pero estaban quemados, no se notaba por fuera, pero si se ve que se recalentaron..)

¿Se consiguen originales estos transistores (ST Microelectronics)?

Saludos.
T10


----------



## jorger

A ver,
He bobinado otro transformador más, sacado de una fuente que se me estropeó hace 3 dias.
Antes de bobinarlo tuve un pequeño incidente al desmontarlo.Aunque usé el método de ponerlo a hervir en agua se me partió el núcleo sólo por un lateral de las 2 'E' (apenas hice fuerza, ese lateral casi se partió solo) :

http://img97.imageshack.us/i/nucleospartidos.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*El de la derecha era un filtro de red.Lo he descartado y me he quedado con el transformador.*

Realmente el núcleo partido de esa forma no es ningún problema.Recuerdo haber tenido un transformador con un núcleo partido de la misma manera y el resultado era muy bueno (eso sí, con un circuito distinto).

Así quedó después de bobinar el secundario de casi 6 capas (me quedé sin hilo y no pude bobinar más).Cada capa de hilo está aislada con 4 vueltas de cinta mylar (la que tenía originalmente el transformador) :

http://img139.imageshack.us/i/secundarioat.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Y así quedó con el primario de 23 vueltas bobinado encima:
http://img13.imageshack.us/i/primario.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

-------

http://img94.imageshack.us/i/trafoy.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Este es el transformador del que os hablé el otro dia.
Creo que usar un transformador tan grande es un verdadero desperdicio de espacio..pero en fin..
Parece mentira que haga un arco de casi 2cm .

El primario como veis es doble, 2 hilos de 0.6mm bobinados a la vez.Esto es para que no se sobrecaliente cuando lo alimento con tensiones más altas (25v).

--------

http://img293.imageshack.us/i/todoa.jpg/


Aquí una foto de los 3 transformadores (arriba), abajo a la izqu. la mayoría de los transistores de salida horizontal (entre ellos el BU2508, el D1555 no sale porque lo tengo montado en otro circuito) y a la derecha los 5 mosfets que llevo quemados con este circuito, 2 IRF630, otros 2 IRF634 y un 2SK1445.

Los IRF634 fritos al instante al conectar el circuito.
Los IRF630 no se quemaron instantáneamente.Primero funcionan bien, a los 3 o 4 dias dejan de funcionar como deben (el arco que hace el transformador es más pequeño) y 2 dias depués dejan de funcionar completamente.

Problema de estática? 

El 2SK1445 no sé exacatmente si está quemado o no.No funcionó en ningún momento en este circuito y no se ha calentado lo más mínimo al probarlo..

Solo me quedan 3 mosfets funcionales y aun así el arco que hacen los transformadores no son como antes 

Encontré ayer un circuito muy similar del que hablamos, y usa bipolares de toda la vida.Luego lo busco y lo subo.

Rau: Y las fotos? ya llevamos más de una semana esperando.
No las puedes hacer con la webcam?
Sé que se ven mal, pero es lo que yo hacía antes cuando no tenía cámara.

Tavo10: Esperamos resultados .

Un saludo.


----------



## Tavo

@Jorger -->
Muy buenos y prolijos todos tus transformadores... 

Lamentablemente ayer me enojé demasiado. Casi me rompo la mano de la piña que le di a la mesa. jeje

Había conseguido un núcleo de una fuente de PC (pero grande, de 500W, de buena marca)... Y como es lógico, las cosas de calidad están bien hechas, y así el transformador. Fue lo primero que le saqué, con mucha paciencia, hirviéndolo en agua con sal (no se que le hace la sal, pero así leí en algún lado ) todo con mucha paciencia... --> Lo saco del agua, lo dejo enfriar unos minutos (tibio) y donde empiezo a hacer un poquito de fuerza... CLACK! y de nuevo CLACK!... LPM...

Se me rompió demasiado... Creo que ya no sirve... No se como hacer para sacar de manera exitosa los bobinados de los transformadores... Estoy muy apenado, todavía no puedo lograr conseguir un buen núcleo... Ahora, la pregunta es la siguiente:
- ¿Se consiguen núcleos nuevos? ¿Como se los pide?

Me gustaría mucho poder conseguir un núcleo nuevo, aunque me salga caro, creo que por acá en el foro hablaban de comprar núcleos y salían algo de 15 Dólares...

Bueno, y con respecto al otro núcleo que había bobinado, no tuve mucha paciencia. Tengo dos hebras grandes de hilo de cobre. Una hebra ya estaba empezada, y la otra la guardo para el nuevo núcleo...
El núcleo que bobiné sólo tiene 435 vueltas. Tampoco lo pude probar porque no tengo MOSFETs... Acabo de sacar unos de la fuente esa de PC, para ver que onda...

Dentro de unos días voy a mostrar algunas fotos... Tal vez el lunes.
Sigo buscando núcleos.

@Jorger

Dónde conseguiste la cinta de Mylar? Estaría bueno hacer las cosas bien, por eso me interesó. Me gustan tus transformadores, muy prolijos.

Bueno, sin más, saludos a todos. Sigo trabajando en esto. 
Tavo 

PD: Los precios los pongo en dólares porque Jorger no es de Argentina, y para el resto de acá, solo se multiplica por 3,85.


----------



## gca

Che jorgue el transformador que se te partio en dos pedasos los podes pegar con la gotita sin ningun problema.


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo para desarmarlos los dejo en remojo con thinner y si  se abren solos ,les pongo removedor(el penta ) ,nunca falla ,la cinta de mylar se consigue en casas donde venden insumos para el bobinador (carretes ,cintas,alambres,barniz,laminacion)sino  preguntar a algún bovinador de motores y que te compre una cinta,aunque ay de muchos tamaños,planchas de mylar también vienen 
la gotita siempre util si se parte el  nucleo,como dice kiukiv
saludos


----------



## Tavo

KiuKIV dijo:


> Che jorgue el transformador que se te partio en dos pedasos los podes pegar con la gotita sin ningun problema.



Lo mismo pensaba yo. Es 100% Factible.

@KiuKIV
Acordate que no somos todos de Argentina, Jorger es del otro lado del charco...
Tal vez no conozca con ese nombre a tal pegamente intantáneo, tal vez si.

@Jorger
"La Gotita" es un pegamente supere fuerte y rígido, pega muchos tipos de materiales en pocos segundos y es muy fuerte la unión que genera. Por si no conoces el pegamento, te dejo este enlace (site web oficial) para que te hagas una idea...







Este es el pegamento en cuestión, serviría perfectamente para pegar este tipo de materiales ya que la unión que provoca es muy rígida y sólida. Yo lo uso para esto, pego los núcleos partidos...

Saludos..
Tavo



tsunami dijo:


> yo para desarmarlos los dejo en remojo con thinner y si  se abren solos ,les pongo removedor(el penta ) ,nunca falla ,la cinta de mylar se consigue en casas donde venden insumos para el bobinador (carretes ,cintas,alambres,barniz,laminacion)sino  preguntar a algun bovinador de motores y que te compre una cinta,aunque ay de muchos tamaños
> la gotita siempre util si se parte el  nucleo,como dice kiukiv
> saludos



Che gustavo, una pregunta,
¿Cuanto tiempo mas o menos lo dejás en remojo (al núcleo) para desarmarlo?

No sabía este método, voy a probarlo...
Thinner común o especial? Viste que hay dos tipos de thinner, uno normal y el otro es más refinado, para pintura de autos o pintura "Epoxi"...

Saludos..
Tavo


----------



## el-rey-julien

los dejo de un dia para el otro,el thiner es el comun ,el de ferreterias ,viene en un envase de plastico duro color blanco ,algunos el lata ,a mira que el thiner ataca algunos plasticos (primero corta un pedacito del  carrete y dejalo en thiner si no se queda echo una baba ,dale nomas,.
pero si lo que queres es solamente el nucleo no ay drama,que se rompa el carrete )


----------



## Fogonazo

El nombre equivalente de la "Gotita Argentina" es el *Cianocrilato*


----------



## Tavo

Muchas Gracias Fogonazo por la aclaración...

Sabía que se llamaba "Cianocrilato" aunque yo lo conocía como "CianoAcrilato"... Bueno, no importa, el tema es que no me acordaba el nombre oficial.

Buena aclaración...
Saludos!
Tavo

EDIT:
Fijate que tenía razón. El enlace que pusiste, fuente de Wikipedia, está *CIANOACRILATO*... jeje

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

> Lo saco del agua, lo dejo enfriar unos minutos (tibio) y donde empiezo a hacer un poquito de fuerza... CLACK! y de nuevo CLACK!... LPM...


 
Ahí está el problema.No lo tienes que dejar enfriar porque el pegamento se vuelve a endurecer.
Nada más sacarlo del agua hay que empezar a hacer fuerza.
Si las piezas no se separan o se mueven al sacarlo y hacer fuerza, otra vez al agua y a esperar.Así hasta que se separen las piezas.

Es como lo hago yo.A veces he estado 1 hora peleando, metiendo y sacando del agua hasta conseguir separarlas.
No hay que tener prisa.



> El núcleo que bobiné sólo tiene 435 vueltas


Es más o menos el número de vueltas que tienen 2 de mis transformadores.Con ellos saco más de 1cm de arco.



> Dónde conseguiste la cinta de Mylar?


La saqué del propio transformador que desmonté.Como estaba en buen estado la aproveché 



> El nombre equivalente de la "Gotita Argentina" es el *Cianocrilato*


Aparte de Cianocrilato se conoce bajo el nombre de ''Supertite'' y algunas marcas más.Lógicamente la composición es la misma.

http://img13.imageshack.us/i/imagenproducto00.jpg/




> Che jorgue el transformador que se te partio en dos pedasos los podes pegar con la gotita sin ningun problema.


 
Si te digo la verdad, consigo mejor resultado con el núcleo partido (no preguntes cómo, porque yo tampoco lo sé).Ahora, tampoco me voy a poner a partir todos los núcleos que tengo .

*EDIT: *He encontrado algo que nos podría servir.Para los que tienen núcleos sin gap os va a venir muy bien.Se trata de un circuito usado en lámparas de emergencia, que digo yo nos serviría para sacar alta tensión, pero no sé hasta qué punto (quizá no mucha).

Al menos ya tenemos un circuito del que sabemos que funciona bien.
En esta página de Anilandro se explica todo:
http://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/03500-aprov-lp-emergencia

Tiene buena pinta..


Un saludo


----------



## nanokronos

santiago dijo:


> a mi modelo le voy a agregar los diodos de tu esquema ultimo aver como anda, encontre unos flybacks a $12 que son chiquitos y chispean 2cm jejejeje
> 
> saludos



Saludos bro, queria saber si tienes el diagrama de tu modelo para poder armar mi propio dispositivo, gracias. mi correo es:


----------



## jorger

Vuelvo con otro montaje de estos.Aquí ya creo que no me salgo del tema.
Se trata del conocido circuito de la ''caja de toques''.Para dar calambrazos, no para hacer arcos.

Es un poco repetitivo lo se, pero quiero compartir resultados durante algunas pruebas.




Una pequeña modificación que hice:
El potenciómetro a la salida del secundario no lo puse (además es absurdo ponerlo de la manera que aparece en el esquema).Coloqué un potenciómetro de 1k2 entre la resistencia y la base del transistor.El led tampoco lo puse.




Bueno, voy a ir por partes:
El transformador es pqueñito, de ferrita como se puede ver.Muy importante: no tiene gap (si tiene gap el circuito se vuelve muy ineficiente y recalienta el transistor)

El primario tiene un puñado de vueltas con hilo de 0.3mm (unas 60 mas o menos.
Realmente son dos bobinados separados que luego uní para hacer la toma media.No viene a cuento, pero lo hice así por si alguna vez lo usaba en otro circuito que tengo en mente).

El secundario tiene 12 capas (aisladas entre sí, para evitar fugas que por muy pequeñas que sean acaban jodiendo el transformador).Cada capa tiene unas 30-40 vueltas.
Apenas me caben 2 capas más..

El transistor que uso, no es ni el tip31c ni uno de alta ganancia.
Uno muy común: 2SB772 (pnp).




La resistencia que va a la base del transistor es de 470 ohm.
*Resultados:*
Bastante buenos.
Con una pila de 1.5v usada, el transformador me da más de 200v (216 exactamente al máximo rendimiento, esto con un diodo y un condensador de 3.3uF/400v para filtrar y poder medir, por lo que sin filtrar la tensión es menor)

Al tocar los cables con los dedos de la mano derecha te da un calambrazo razonable.Pero si los toco con los de la mano izquierda ahí ya te da bastante fuerte.Solo me atreví una vez a tocarlos con esa mano.

Creo que la mano derecha la tengo un poco afectada de tanto calambre, chispas y centellas y la tengo más ''inmune'' ante descargas eléctricas (las siento mucho menos fuertes).
El consumo es de 80mA a 1.5v y el transistor ni se calienta apenas al conectar el circuito a 5v.

Intenté mejorar un poco más el circuito..estos son los resultados:

1-.Condensador no polarizado (np) entre colector y emisor: consume más y la tensión de salida es menor

2-.Condensador np. entre base y emisor: igual

3-.Condensador np. entre el extremo del primario y feedback: Tensión de salida menor (80v menos) pero consumo menor (40ma menos) y estabilidad de tensión ante un carga muchísimo mayor (osease, estabilidad muy buena para la pequeñísima potencia que tiene el circuito).Para dar calambrazos no me convence, pero para alguna otra cosa podría ser útil ...

4-.Diodo entre base y emisor para evitar picos de tensión: Noto una pequeña diferencia de funcionamiento a peor..

5-.Diodo entre colector y emisor (sabiendo cómo se tiene que colocar, claro): Tensión de salida mucho menor y consumo mayor.

6-.Condensador np. en parelelo con el potenciómetro y la resistencia de 470: En algunos casos hay mejoría de funcionamiento, en este no.

Conclusión:
Dejo el circuito tal y como está, de la forma más básica que es como mejor funciona (me extraña, pero al fin y al cabo es así).

Definitivamente voy a montar el circuito en este placa.El óvalo azul es donde colocaré el transformador (encaja perfectamente ahí, pura potra.Se puede ver abajo el integrado que estaba soldado ene sa zona).Lógicamente quitaré todos los demás componentes:





PD: El transformador funciona a baja frecuencia, no más de 100hz a 1.5v.

PD2:Rau, las fotos misteriosamente no aparecen 
PD3: Tavo10, esperamos resultados.

Un saludo.


----------



## jenrique

lo que hace daño es la corriente no el voltaje...


----------



## jorger

jenrique dijo:


> lo que hace daño es la corriente no el voltaje...


Daño en qué sentido?
Lo que te da el dolor es la tensión, la corriente solo se encarga de lo peligrosidad de esa descarga.

Puedes recibir una descarga de 80kv a 0.5mA y te puedes estremecer de dolor pero ni de coña te mata.

Por cierto, los 80ma que dije antes es el consumo del circuito, no la corriente de salida.


----------



## xelandro

hola amigos espero esten bien
bueno en este foro he encontrado buenas ideas y  soluciones a mis problemas ya queyo apenas empiezo a entrar en este mundo tan maravilloso de la electronica, pero ahora recurroa ustedes para solucionar un problema del que no se como salir lo que pasa es que mi tio me trajo un vac zapper (uno de esos para matar mosquitos e insectos molestos por la noches) y lo desarme para ver cual era la falla y despues de revisar cuidadosamente todos los componentes y las pistas llegue al problema el ultimo capacitor ( a mi juicio y a simple vista me parece que es un capacitor de poliester) pues encontrando el capacitor que estaba abierto pues seria muy facil resolver el problema pero me encontre con que el capacitor no tiene descripcion y pues no se ni de que valor era ni que vooltaje aguantaba ni nada que me ayude a cambiarlo entonces necesito su ayuda para descubrir su valor, no se algunas formulas o calculos o algo que me ayude a saber de que capacidad era, el unico dato importante que puedo ddar es que el circuito esta compuesto por puros capacitores electroliticos de 1uf a 400v , resistencias de 1000k y diodos 1n4004 esos son los componentes de todo el circuito, ya los medi y todos se repiten, pero el ultimo capacitor que se volo no tengo ni idea de cuanto sea prove con un electrolitico de 1uf a 50v pero tardo como 1 o 2 min y se volo el primer capacitor del circuito, otro dato que puedo dar es que medi el voltaje que le llega al capacitor que se volo y es de 25v pero eso es todo espero que alguien pueda ayudarme no pido que me reuelvan todo el problema solo que me orienten para poder calcular el capacitor que se volo ya sea por formulas,calculos, simulaciones o algo por el estilo ese capacitor es el que suelta la descarga para electrocutar a los insectos, me imagino que es como el circuito ese de la macara taser XD pero esa descaga como que suena mucho el chispaso jejeje  bueno son mas por el momento ruego por su ayuda muchas gracias y si alguien me puede dar el valor del capacitor final seria de lujo  pero como ya dije si tienen algunas formulas o algo asi se agradecerian, muchas gracias


----------



## DavidFelipe

Hola, yo tuve la siguiente idea pero no funciono, conecte 1 trasformador de 9V 500mA normal, y la salida le conecte la salida de otro, es decir, alimente el segundo tranformador con los 9V que le daba el primero en alterna obviamente, el otro transformador es grande y es de 120-30V, pero no me formó arco ni nada por que? si los 9 voltios de los di en alterna, que pudo haber pasado?, y la verdad es que busco hacer un taser con transformadores que tengo (de varios voltajes etc) ayudenme


----------



## gca

¿Cual es la tension de primario y secundario de ambos transformadores?
Para que hagas arco tenes que conseguir mas de 1KV y con dos transformadores de por ejemplo 9v 220v conseguirias solo 220v.
Como dijiste que alimentaste el segundo transformador con 9v~ necesitas que tu otro transformador sea de 220v 1,5v para tener un arco de apenas 1mm.

Saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe

Gracias KiuvKIV por tu respuesta, p*UE*s yo tuve la idea porque segun he oido, si alimentas con alterna un tranformador invertido, le va a elevar ese voltaje, entonces pense que si lo alimentaba con 9V alterna me daria un crecimiento considerable en la entrada, que necesitaria para lograr eso? por ahora no necesito oscilador ya que la alterna la obtendre de otro tranformado mientras hago pruebas.

Tengo el circuito flash de una cámara, por este lado será mas facil? ayudame a crear arco voltaico a partir del flash de la camara, habra que desmontar el capacitor etc es q*UE* es algo urgente "para el lunes" tengo tambien la placa de un monitor a mi dispocision para partes, pero el flyback esta dañado, el resto si me sirve dime y ayudame a construirlo a partir del flash, gracias amigo


----------



## gca

Podrias usar el circuito de flash pero tenes que modificarlo ya que te entrega 350v en continua. Tendrias que sacar todo lo que esta en el secundario del transformadorcito del circuito del flash y conectar este secundario al primerio de tu transformador.
Si tenes transformadores de ferrite de la placa del monitor o si puedes sacarle el nucleo al flayback y tienes alambre esmaltado para rebobinar tambien te serviria.

Te adjunto el circuito de un flash asi identificas el secundario.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Osea que solo dejo el circuito de entrada y todo lo que esté a la salida del transformador lo quito? no será peligroso meterle la salida de este transformadorcito al primario de un trasformador? amigo KiuvKIV es seguro lo que dices? porque para esta noche necesito tenerlo listo tu propones que conecte a la salida del chiquito el tranformador grande invertido y ese a su entrada me de algunos KVolt, explicame porque me da cosa trabajar altos voltajes sin saber.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Probe conectarle el secundario del transformadorcito del flash, al primario de otro, y no cargar nada, no pasa nada es mas ni se inmuta, y al contrario y tampoco, aunque en un caso prende el led de carga de flash y en otro caso no, hay corriente, que puede ser?


----------



## DavidFelipe

Les comento, saque un transformador de un televisor blanco y negro y me da arco de 1 centimetro, y el transformador es de hierro pero pequeño, pero esto conectado a una fuente de pc, pero con una pila no anda todo el circuito, pienso que es por la demanda de amperaje, estoy usando 555 mas transistor mosfet que me recomiendan cambiar, la idea es que ande con una pila, gracias


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos, lo que pasa es que en estas fiestas estabamos bien aburridos entonces pensamos en comprar una caja de toques pero cada una sale en $300 pesos y nos parece un robo.
No la compramos con el trato de que yo hacia una y todos haciamos coperacha para comprar los componentes, saque 1 diagrama pero no se si este bien, ya que las piezas las compro con dinero que no es mio y no quiero hacer algo que no va a funcionar, podrian decirme si el diagrama funciona bien???
Gracias, saludos y feliz año nuevo!!!


----------



## juanma2468

En teoria deberia andar sin problemas, todas las conexiones son coherentes, el unico incomveniente es que el toque solo ocurrira por un instante, cuando cierres el interruptor 7, si eso lo reemplazaras por algo que conmutase constantemente en forma rapida, algo asi como 1KHz, seria mucho mas eficaz, eso lo podria realizar con un 555 astable, mira por el foro que hay muchos circuito que lo explican, saludos


----------



## maton00

de hecho el diagrama que el amigo menciona, funciona a corte y saturacion,el esquema es el mismo al que utilizan las cajas de toques marca PROAM (kits)
saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

mmmmm, pero funciona verdad????, esque voy en secundaria, todo lo que se es gracias al internet (y se poco)


----------



## ozark250

no te preocupes puedes hacer tu caja sin ningun problema yo vivo en mexico y compre la caja de toques en steren y, es el mismo diagrama que pones, solo una cosa mas es muy necesario que pongas electrodos a la caja sino no te va a dar toques XD, es una muy buena caja, ademas de que las baterias te duran un buen rato.

aqui te dejo el diagrama que biene en el kit de steren

diviertete XD


----------



## ORUZ

hola amigo yo una ves ise  uno solamente con un transformador que saque de una radio vieja y un par de pilas de 1.5v  y me funciono de pelos. saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

OK, gracias a todos, entonces voy a hacer esta caja de toques y espero que este lista para las siguientes fiestas (cumpleaños, comidas, etc)
Saludos a todos!!!  


PD:me surgieron 3 dudas mientras hacia el PCB:
1.- En el devanado primario del trafo,la manera en la que estan colocados los cables al potenciometro, importa????
2.- El potenciometro puede ser miniatura o debe ser de carbon???
3.- Hacia que lado gira el potenciometro en el diagrama para disminuir los toques, en mi imagen hacia donde esta el 5 o donde esta el 6???(yo creo que hacia donde esta el 5 pero no estoy seguro)
Gracias y saludos!!!


----------



## ozark250

1:en el potenciometro veras una especie como de palito o piquito de metal salido del lado izquierdo y es hay pordonde deves de empesar a conectar el 1er deevado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (deves de conectarlo de izq. a der.) porque yo la primeravez lo conecte al reves y - era+ y + era- y loprendi y medio unos toques sabrosos loque puedes conectar sin importar son los electrodos uno en el medio y el otro en el lado que sea.

2: el potenciometro puedes delquesea yase mini o de carbon o de alambre solo trata de conseguir de 50k o 100k yon en mi caso use un mini mesalio 5 pesos mas barato 

3: si conectas el potenciometro como yo tedigo (de izq. a der.) vas a subir el nivel de izq a der. o hacia donde esta el numero 5 que tu dices, y bas a bajar el nivel de der. a izq. osea hacia el numero 6.

espero y me hayas entendido, y cualquier duda aqui estamos

aaaa... otra cosa mas ten muy encuanta que el transformador deve de ser primario 120v y secundario 12v con tap central.
disculpa por las palabras incompletas de aqui arriba eso mepasa por escribir rapido


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Entonces aver si entendi, la pata 1 del potenciometro es donde esta la pestañita de metal, en esa pata debo conectar el electrodo y una cable del devanado primario (120v), en la pata 2 o pata central debo conectar solo el electrodo y en la pata 3 solo conecto el otro cable del debanado primario????

oooooo..... seria mas facil decirlo asi,como la imagen que subi???


----------



## ozark250

exactamente asi no es gran ciencia 

ma falto una coma pero asi es


----------



## Mastodonte Man

ozark250, esa coma que te falto fue:
1.-Exactamente asi no es, gran ciencia
                            ó
2.-Exactamente asi, no es gran ciencia
Cual de las 2 opciones, ah y si esta bien o no?


----------



## ozark250

la numero 2 XDXDXDXDXDXDXD


----------



## Posadas

Ey, tengo la misma duda. yo acabo de hacer la caja de choques del primer dibujo que presentaron, pero cuando llego a 80 Volts se pasma o se apaga hasta llegar al tope, luego le regreso y da el golpe de 80 cuando pasa por allí otra ves. Alguien me podría decir por que pasa esto??? y si puedo usar ese mismo transistor para un transformador de 220???


----------



## adolfofraccalvieri

Che Loco's:
Déjense de *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* con el agua hirviendo: esos es para la sopa, los fideos y los huevos...
Para rescatar sano y salvo los ferrites tienen sumergirlos en algún frasco de vidrio, lleno con cloroformo (como lo mejor) o con tolueno. El cloroformo en las distribuidoras químicas y el tolueno en ferreterías, madereras, casas de materiales para transformadores y casas de suela: es el solvente tradicional del cemento contacto  (tipo Poxirran), y de los barnices para transformadores. Si siempre pueden pegarlo con "La gotita", Siano, Super Glu, etc, son todos iguales "cianocrilatos"


----------



## el-rey-julien

buen dato adolfofraccalvieri ,nunca se me hubiera ocurrido usar cloroformo


----------



## Cacho

¿Y en cuánto tiempo se logran despegar con el cloroformo/tolueno?
Me refiero, desde que lo sumergís hasta que se separan las dos partes, ¿cuánto hay que esperar?.

Con el agua hirviendo en 5-10 minutos está todo listo y sin ningún tipo de solvente inflamable ni potencialmente contaminante. Sólo hay que tener cuidado de no quemarse, terminado el proceso, se tira por cualquier desagüe y sanseacabó.
Si con el método que planteás se logra alguna mejora (¿se logra alguna?) con respecto a ese, habrá que ver si vale la pena el trabajo con materiales peligrosos. En lo personal no me convence.

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

bueno al menos con el cloroformo ,,,me duerma un rato,,,eso me convenció ,,,,es un solvente mas,,,yo voy a probar a ver que onda,,,,,pero estaria bien que dieras mas datos ,si ay que entiviarlo,,,o si es asi a temperatura ambiente nomas


----------



## pandacba

Otro forista dijo que lo hacia como cacho pero primero embevia la zona con quitaesmalte, o mejor con el solvente, es decir acetona inductrial que se compra en ferreterias industriales y droguerias, incluso en las ferreterias de barrio suelen tener, y luego de eso lo ponia en agua caliente y se separaba sin ningún problema....
Como esta info es importante deberia haber un espacio para estas cosas como pequeños tips útiles, al igual que cuando puse el tema del aceite TFB-Lub 

Amigo lemur me han dicho las malas lengus que a ud lo duermen y no precisamente con cloroformo....jijiji


----------



## jorger

Yo opino lo mismo que cacho, es simple, sencillo y no se utilizan sustancias 'raras' por así decirlo.
Quizá en los transformadores más grandes sea necesario utilizar algún solvente, pero yo no he tenido ningún problema.Recuerdo cuando puse a hervir con agua uno enorme de 4x5cm, estuve casi una hora peleando con él hasta que se separaron las 2 piezas.
Y afortunadamente no se me rompió ninguna E.
Solo es cuesion de paciencia y de no dejar enfriar el trafo nada mas sacarlo del agua.
Además, el esmalte de los bobinados no se estropea.Siempre que saco los alambres el esmalte está perfecto, ni se quiebra.

Con el cloroformo no sé como será la cosa, pero a mi no me convence primero, porque es peligroso y segundo, no me gusta tener que esperar más de 2 horas para desaramar un solo transformador..

Un saludo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

y nadie iso la prueba con el removedor penta en gel,,,funcionara???


----------



## pandacba

Aclaras eso saltarin....


----------



## el-rey-julien

ese gel que es removedor de pintura,es muy bueno,se lava con agua ,es un gel ,párese gelatina,se aplica sobre la pieza y en segundos levanta toda la pintura,es muy rápido ,lo mejor de lo mejor que vi en removedores
http://www.petrilac.com.ar/producto.php?producto=137&uso_linea=linea&uso=


----------



## gca

A mi me funciono muy bien dejarlo en tiner 20 minutos, nunca se me partio nunguno incluso los de las lamparas de bajo consumo que son chiquitos. La ves que lo quice hacer en agua hirviendo siempre los parti (admito que nunca supe hacer bien el metodo).

Saludos


----------



## pandacba

Interesante todo sirve, distintos metodos, gel levantapintura... muy bueno el hilo


----------



## megasysfix

Hola, amigos, soy nuevo en el tema XD, les comento, hace unas 2 semanas me puse a embobinar un transformador con 1800 vuelta aprox (Fueron mas incluso), lo fui aislando capa por capa, pero el problema fue que al hacerlo oscilar (12volts DC 1KHZ) este empezó a quemar el aislante( en la parte de una salida, osea en un terminal), bueno lo detuve y lo desarme (completo), fui revisando todo el embobinado y no tenia ninguna quemadura de ningún tipo en el cable, analice y me di cuenta que la entrada (la primera capa) al momento de salir un terminal topaba todas las otras capas haciendo este inconveniente (saltaba el arco entre el terminal y las capas), les rogaría que me ayudaran, no se que puedo hacer con esto pretendía perforar el carrete para asarlo a nivel de la primera capa pero temo romperlo (e quebrado 3 ya) y la verdad hay quede, espero su ayuda y un saludo cordial de mi parte, que tengan un buen día.


----------



## rau

proba de aislar esa zona.(proba de ponerle unas gotas de cera deretida. osea cera de vela). proba yo cubri todo un flyback ( de tv blanco y negro) porque me salian arcos entre las capas. seguro te bas a reir pero proba.


----------



## jorger

Lo que puedes hacer es alejar un poco ese terminal del bobinado.Yo usaba los pines de los extremos del carrete para no tener ese problema


----------



## Vin

Hola buenas, mientras no me llegan los zeners para el otro proyecto con un flyback que estoy haciendo quería hacerme algo sencillito para experimentar con lo de dar calambres. He probado con el flash de una cámara de fotos y el calambre está bastante bien, pero no me gusta por que se ha de cargar, y sin condensador no da calambre casi.

Entonces me he puesto a buscar y encontré un transformador de estos switching de un monitor (el mismo de donde saqué el flyback). Está bien para rebobinarlo y sacarle alta tensión? Si os fijáis ya viene la etapa que lo excita montada, aunque supongo que se debería cambiar para usarlo como transformador HV. Ahora tiene salidas de +6.3V +14V +52V y +75V. Es muy grande, muy pequeño?

Saludos y gracias!!

PD: La moneda de 1 euro es solo para la escala jeje.


----------



## jorger

Vin dijo:


> Está bien para rebobinarlo y sacarle alta tensión?....Es muy grande, muy pequeño?..
> ...
> 
> PD: La moneda de 1 euro es solo para la escala jeje.


Si, es un buen candidato para utilizar en este tipo de cosas 
El tamaño es un poco grande pero está bastante bien de eso no tienes que preocuparte.

Los circuitos que yo montaba para dar calambrazos los modificaba en parte (me refiero a valores de componentes) para que el transformador funcionara *a baja frecuencia* (no más de 400hz) ya que la corriente que recorre el cuerpo se siente bastante más.
^
Para ello principalmente aumentaba una barbaridad el número de vueltas del bobinado primario.. en unas cuentas páginas atrás verás algunos tranformadores rebobinados por mí.Te darás cuenta de que el primario puede tener fácilmente 100 vueltas (o quizá mas, no recuerdo), asique el secundario debe tener un porrón de vueltas para que la tensión que saque sea suf¡ciente (entre 300v y 500v)

Un saludo!.


----------



## Vin

Hola, bien, entonces lo sacaré de ahí y voy a intentar retirar los bobinados con lo del agua hirviendo.

Ahora una pregunta, que hilo usas tu? Me refiero a la sección, estaría bien 0,25 para el secundario y el mismo hilo que trae para el primario?

Gracias jorger!


----------



## jorger

Vin dijo:


> Hola, bien, entonces lo sacaré de ahí y voy a intentar retirar los bobinados con lo del agua hirviendo.
> 
> Ahora una pregunta, que hilo usas tu? Me refiero a la sección, estaría bien 0,25 para el secundario y el mismo hilo que trae para el primario?


He llegado a usar hilo de hasta 0.15mm de diámetro..
Intenta no pasar de los 0,3mm.
Para el primario usaba hilo de 0,6-0,7mm de diámetro.El que viene en le trafo no te va a servir porque es poca cantidad en cada bobinado.
Un saludo.


----------



## Vin

Ok muchas gracias.

He conseguido desmontar el transformador sin problemas, y además me encontré otro transformador muy pequeño por ahí y dije ya que estoy puesto lo desmonto también.

Dejo fotos, ahora solo me falta comprar el hilo.

El grande tiene gap es un problema? Y el pequeño puede ser útil para algo?

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## jorger

Vin dijo:


> El grande tiene gap es un problema?


No es un problema mientras uses este circuito:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/sacudida-alto-voltaje-2870/index13.html
En e post #248 hay una foto, y en el #254 está el esquema del circuito.

No obstante hay una mejora de ese circuito, es una pequeña modificación que según el simulador da una mejora notable de su funcionamiento:



Sin ese simple zener (de 10v) el circuto gana mucha estabilidad, la onda es pura rectangular sin picos raros (entre col. y base del transistor la forma de onda es idéntica) y loque es mejor, con el potenciómetro se puede regular fácilmente la frecuencia sinq ue afecte para nad a la amplitud y la forma de onda.

Aparte de eso, supuestamente ya no es necesario usar transistores de alta ganancia.

De la otra forma (sin el zener) aparecen picos extraños de cientos de voltios en el transistor, la forma de onda es irregular, y su amplitud disminuye bastante al aumentar la frecuencia.

Todo esto es según el simulador.Habrá que comprobar su funcionamiento en la práctica.Ya no tengo tiempo, en cuanto tenga un rato libre este semana lo monto a ver uqe tal funciona.
Es obvio que no es una maravilla de circuito, pero es simple y dentro de lo que cabe funciona bien.



> Y el pequeño puede ser útil para algo?


Tengo 2 iguales a ese y de mucho no sirven debido al tamaño.Para que el circuito funcione a baja frecuencia es necesario que el transformador tenga un tamaño razonable, por el área efectiva del núcleo etc.

Yo usé uno como ese para este tipo de cosas, pero se me complicó bastante para que funcionara por debajo de los 500hz a 5v.Para empezar el primario tenía más de 150 vueltas.
El secundario tendría sobre unas 1000 vueltas..y no tenía mas espacio para bobinar..

Un saludo.


----------



## Vin

Bien, bien, bien, muchas gracias por toda la información que me estás brindando.

El primer circuito parece bastante sencillo y puedo hacerlo sin problemas. Ya contarás tu experiencia con el modificado y a ver si vale la pena hacerlo.

Y me acabo de dar cuenta de que el transformador pequeño era de unos cátodos fríos de esos de PC, en la salida pone 620v pero vete a saber a que amperaje, y además estaba quemado, así que ya hice bien en desmontarlo.

Bueno, en cuanto tenga algún progreso más voy posteando.

Saludos


----------



## Vin

Hola de nuevo jorger, me puse a simular con el esquema que pusiste, el "mejorado" y algo esta mal, obtengo picos de casi 100v (a veces incluso más), y además si no varías un poco la resistencia variable al principio pues el circuito no funciona.







Por cierto eso que dices de "sin zener gana estabilidad" y "sin zener hay picos raros", me imagino que en la primera quisiste decir "con zener".

Será cosa del programa? Ni idea.

Saludos


----------



## jorger

Es extraño lo que comentas..
En el multisim ya viste loq ue había, una pura onda rectangular sin picos raros..




Vin dijo:


> Por cierto eso que dices de "sin zener gana estabilidad" y "sin zener hay picos raros", me imagino que en la primera quisiste decir "con zener".
> 
> Será cosa del programa? Ni idea.


Así es, que yo recuede puse ''con'' pero bueno.. 
Respecto a lo segundo, puede ser un error de simulación en cualquiera de los 2 programas..

Saludos.


----------



## Vin

Si pongo una carga al transformador se vuelve medio loco el circuito entero, será del simulador...

Sea como sea el bobinado varía para cada circuito? Por que no me importa cambiar el circuito pero rebobinar todo ya si que es molesto. Veo que en este circuito hay un feedback en el transformador:

Ver el archivo adjunto 22222

Y en el mejorado hay como una toma central en ve de un feedback.

Esta bien lo que digo?


----------



## jorger

Vin dijo:


> Si pongo una carga al transformador se vuelve medio loco el circuito entero, será del simulador...
> 
> Sea como sea el bobinado varía para cada circuito? Por que no me importa cambiar el circuito pero rebobinar todo ya si que es molesto. Veo que en este circuito hay un feedback en el transformador:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 22222
> 
> Y en el mejorado hay como una toma central en ve de un feedback.
> 
> Esta bien lo que digo?


Si, es el simulador, porque lo único que pasa al conectar una carga la tensión cae en picado y la frecuencia aumenta un porrón pero nada mas.
A mi en el multisim me tira error directamente al querer simular con una carga de 500ohm en el secundario.. la realidad es bien distinta 

si, en ese circuito se usa un feedback.dependiendo el número de vueltas del feedback se conseguía mas o menos potencia, rendimiento, etc.
El transformador que funcionó muy bien con ese circuito tenía un feedback con relación de vueltas de 0.8 con respecto al primario..

Saludos.


----------



## Vin

Pero el mejorado también tiene feedback? Es que no lo entiendo, es un primario con toma central? Por que solo tiene 3 tomas? Perdona la ignorancia es que no sé si interpreto bien el esquema jeje.


----------



## jorger

Vin dijo:


> Pero el mejorado también tiene feedback? Es que no lo entiendo, es un primario con toma central? Por que solo tiene 3 tomas? Perdona la ignorancia es que no sé si interpreto bien el esquema jeje.


En el mejorado el transformador simplemente puedes interpretarlo como un primario y un feedback unidos..
También puede ser un primario con toma central, solo que el bobinado de la parte de realimentacion puede tener mas nº de vueltas o menos.. no tiene por que ser toma media


----------



## idem258

hey! me he leido desde la pagina 1 de esta discusion y he salido mas confundido de cuando entre...
En conclusion!!!!
cual es el circuito propuesto que mejor funciona como DEFENSA PERSONAL... solamente eso.... wao, he leido que han metido desde achicharradas hasta la salud del corazon por efectos de este juguete ahahaha!
En fin, uno que hayan armado y que funcione realmente! CUAL!


----------



## Troglodita

idem258 dijo:


> Cual es el circuito propuesto que mejor funciona como DEFENSA PERSONAL.


Ten en cuenta que para usar alta tensión como defensa personal tienes que aplicar una descarga suficiente como para dejar aturdido al enemigo si lleva arma blanca o para dejar fuera de combate si lleva arma de fuego.
¿Cuanta tensión?, depende entre qué dos puntos de su cuerpo la apliques, tambien depende de la resistencia de la piel de la persona, de la resistencia interna del aparato que te fabriques, pero no puedes pasarte con la carga que le metas al enemigo porque te puedes pasar y dejarle frito.
Yo no lo usaría como defensa personal, a no ser que sea un aparato realmente pequeño y manejable que puedas llevar en la mano en un momento peligroso, por ejemplo sacando dinero de un cajero por la noche, o donde el atacante sea sólo uno.


----------



## Vin

Yo iba a construir este que estuvimos hablando jorger y yo anteriormente, pero me falta comprar el cobre esmaltado, nunca tengo oportunidad, a ver si algún día de estos...

Otra cosa que puedes hacer más sencilla es coge el flash de una cámara de fotos de usar y tirar y le pones un condensador más grande, eso pega una buena sacudida, unos 350v, el problema es que necesita tiempo para recargarse y entonces no creo que le aturdas mucho, pero si que da un buen calambre que te llega hasta el hombro jeje.

Saludos


----------



## idem258

y sobre aquellos transformadores enanos... puedo utilizar esos que vienen en la fuente las pcs?
o tal vez modificarlos?

y claro, no quiero freir al ladron jajajjaa... solo pegarle un buen susto, por q la verdad estoy harto de ser el punto de atraccion.. jajaj


----------



## rau

mmm no creo que un flash de camara sirba para aturdir a una persona, lo unico que te ase es una quemadura en donde toquen los contactos, a noser que a la salida del flash le coloques una bobina que eleve el voltaje a unos 9kv o 15kv, de no ser asi no te va a servir como defensa personal, es mas probable que enojes mas al agresor y este reacione de forma violenta y muy peligrosa!! yo no lo reconvendaria



idem258 dijo:


> y sobre aquellos transformadores enanos... puedo utilizar esos que vienen en la fuente las pcs?
> o tal vez modificarlos?
> 
> y claro, no quiero freir al ladron jajajjaa... solo pegarle un buen susto, por q la verdad estoy harto de ser el punto de atraccion.. jajaj



lo que podes aser es utilizar el circuito del flash, y le agregas un descargador a gas( o de querer que sea todo mas sincronizado y estable podes utilizar un tiristor ) y una bobina (la podes armar vos) que eleve los 300v a un voltaje de 10000v o mas depende del bobinado.nose si me explico,cuando mucho te ago un esquemita de como deverian ir montados los elementos, pero es muy sencillo.
saludos


----------



## Vin

La cosa es algo con mucha tensión y baja frecuencia, y hasta puedes pasar los 30mA no? Ya que si la corriente va de un contacto a otro no le pasa por el corazón...

Los de policía son algo así como lo que dice rau, un transformador que eleva de 9v a unos 600v, luego carga unos pequeños condensadores de poliester que se descargan en otro transformador que saca unos impulsos muy intensos a mucho voltaje. Por eso que hacen el típico efecto de chispas en la punta me parece.


----------



## jorger

Vin dijo:


> La cosa es algo con mucha tensión y baja frecuencia, y hasta puedes pasar los 30mA no? Ya que si la corriente va de un contacto a otro no le pasa por el corazón...
> 
> Los de policía son algo así como lo que dice rau, un transformador que eleva de 9v a unos 600v.


Mentira.
Los que usan los policías dan una tensión de 40kv para arriba.
Lo que hace que sientas dolor, te inmovilice o que te retuerzas del dolor *es la tensión*, no la intensidad.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho

jorger dijo:


> Lo que hace que sientas dolor, te inmovilice o que te retuerzas del dolor *es la tensión*, no la intensidad.


Cuidado, que te estás olvidando de la Ley de Ohm.

[LATEX]V=I*R[/LATEX]​
Como R es fija y es la resistencia eléctrica del sujeto (el pobre tipo al que ponen los electrodos), V e I van de la mano y son proporcionales. Lo que te puede matar de un paro cardíaco es una cierta corriente (bastante baja, por cierto) que interfiera con el centro que regula el latido.
Limitar la corriente a cierto valor máximo te da bastantes seguridades, pero si el tipo al que le disparan es "demasiado conductor", la tensión se va a ir a pique cuando circule corriente.

¿Alguna vez te detuviste a pensar por qué esas pistolas no largan una sola descarga grande sino muchas más pequeñas? A fin de cuentas, la energía total es la misma (más allá de las cuestiones de tamaños de los componentes).

Saludos


----------



## Vin

jorger dijo:


> Mentira.
> Los que usan los policías dan una tensión de 40kv para arriba.
> Lo que hace que sientas dolor, te inmovilice o que te retuerzas del dolor *es la tensión*, no la intensidad.
> 
> Un saludo.



Por qué citas solo eso y dices que es mentira? Claro que lo es, el segundo transformador es el que eleva los 300 o 600v a los 40kv. Mi tío es policía y me lo dejó, obviamente no me resistí a abrirlo a ver como era.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Por ahi estuve leyendo que algunos quieren hacer el elevador de tension para enfrentarse ante una situacion de robo o cosas por el estilo, no lo recomiendo, a causa de que esto puede parecer un chiste pero es algo serie cuando nos enfrentamos ante una persona la cual posee un arma blanca o un arma de fuego. 
Primero que nada, vamos me extraña de ustedes, saben de electronica y me imagino que algunas vez sufrieron de una descarga, y pues que sucede se contraen los musculos. En un caso de robo en el cual el victimario posee un arma de fuego si uno le aplica con una picana, se le contraeran los musculos y consecuente a esto si tiene el dedo en el gatillo, este va a gatillar. Es una situacion muy complicada porque casi siempre en un robo nos ponen el arma en la cintura, cosa que el sabe todo movimiento que hacemos. 
Muchachos no recomiendo que hagan picanas o elevadores de alto voltaje con ese fin, traten de adornar la casa poniendo el elevador a una lamparita y que asi parezca una bola plasma, pero con el fin de evitar un robo no lo recomiendo porque la pueden llegar a pasar mal, nunca sabes lo que va a pasar, y en caso que lo uses y logres darle una descarga efectiva, siempre tenes la chance de que halla uno de campana en la esquina o que el mismo flaco se levante y te re**ge a trompadas, tengamos en cuenta que todos los cuerpos son distintos no es lo mismo con flaquito de 60kilos que uno de 100kilos. 

Bueno a los moderadores disculpen si llegue hacer Off-topic, pero de verdad en este post se llego a tocar un tema sensible y me parece que hay que consientisar un poco a la gente, antes de que llegue a pasar algo feo, y si te roban lo mejor es entregar todo, eso no te hace menos hombre.


Saludos


----------



## jorger

Vin dijo:


> Por qué citas solo eso y dices que es mentira? Claro que lo es, el segundo transformador es el que eleva los 300 o 600v a los 40kv. Mi tío es policía y me lo dejó, obviamente no me resistí a abrirlo a ver como era.


Esto me pasa por no prestar atención cuando leo..
Siento las molestias 

Un saludo.


----------



## idem258

Hey, encontre unos esquemas, no recuerdo de donde los saque, pero estaban en mi DD, a ver cual es el mas recomendado


----------



## Vin

Aportazo! El segundo parece super fácil, utiliza un multiplicador de tensión verdad? Tienen buena pinta, será cuestión de ir probando. La cosa es, sirven ferritas con gap?

PD: jorger no pasa nada hombre jaja


----------



## megasysfix

Hola amigos, después de tanto armar transformadores de ferrita con 3000 vueltas me aburrí por que se saltaba el aislante, decidí comprar un taser geniuno (air taser) pero no tiene tornillos >.<, me encantaría compartir el circuito con ustedes para que lo armen, estaría dispuesto a ayudar, pero necesito que me digan como poder abrirlo SIN ROMPERLO si tienen un manual o algo por favor hacérmelo llegar para facilitarles el circuito, bueno espero que los pueda ayudar por que estaría muy a gusto, un saludo cordial a todos ustedes y que tengan un buen día.


----------



## Vin

Normal que se salte el aislante, tienes que bobinarlos como puso jorger no se donde en el foro, aislar cada capa con unas vueltas de cinta aislante.

El circuito probablemente me lo imagino pero si puedes subirlo se agradece igual.

Saludos


----------



## jorger

Vin dijo:


> Normal que se salte el aislante, tienes que bobinarlos como puso jorger no se donde en el foro, aislar cada capa con unas vueltas de cinta aislante.


Y además sin son 3000 vueltas (para mi, muchas) hay que aislar todavía mas cada capa si no quieres que el secundario se foguee en 2 dias de uso.

Saludos!.


----------



## Vin

jorger dijo:


> Y además sin son 3000 vueltas (para mi, muchas) hay que aislar todavía mas cada capa si no quieres que el secundario se foguee en 2 dias de uso.
> 
> Saludos!.



Jorger, como lo harías tu para obtener 30 o 50Kv en un aparato tan pequeño?

Bobinarías un transformador que directamente los eleve a tanta tensión, usarías multiplicadores de voltaje o como?


----------



## jorger

Vin dijo:


> Jorger, como lo harías tu para obtener 30 o 50Kv en un aparato tan pequeño?
> 
> Bobinarías un transformador que directamente los eleve a tanta tensión, usarías multiplicadores de voltaje o como?


Los multiplicadores de tensión no me gustan mcuho porque, aparte de que no son muy efectivos, la salida es corriente contínua pulsante, y no alterna.Si se quiere hacer plasma y ese tipo de cosas hay que descartar esa idea.

Un saludo.


----------



## Vin

Entonces como lo harías? Más que plasma la idea es construir una arma de electrochoque lo más parecida a una comercial.

Como deben aislar los transformadores para que no tengan perdidas a 30kv o más?


----------



## jorger

Vin dijo:


> Entonces como lo harías? Más que plasma la idea es construir una arma de electrochoque lo más parecida a una comercial.
> 
> Como deben aislar los transformadores para que no tengan perdidas a 30kv o más?


Aaaah cierto cierto, estaba confundiendo este tema con el de ''flyback totalmente casero''.Hay tantos temas parecidos que uno se confunde 
Es verdad si, un transformador que eleve la tensión a unos 3kv que después se coencta a un multiplicador de tensión es muy efectivo.

Saludos!.


----------



## Vin

Sí, hay mucho tema que parece igual jeje.

Tengo una duda con el multiplicador de tensión, he estado leyendo este tema pero no se si vale para voltajes tan elevados.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/multiplicadores-voltaje-359/

Los diodos/condensadores que características deben tener? Me imagino que no existen condensadores así pequeños de 30kv no?


----------



## rau

los condensadores mas grandes que e tenido yo soportaban 5kv y eran del tamanio de una moneda de 1$ si te conseguis unos 10 te podria funcionar. en cuanto a los diodos podes poner unos cuantos en serie para que soporte las 5kv de cada condensador.
pd: la idea de poner diodos en serie no es mia, la saque de una paguina de internet.


----------



## Vin

Hola rau, gracias por contestar.

Sigo sin entender como se calcula el voltaje que tiene que soportar cada condensador en un multiplicador de tensión, es el voltaje inicial o cual?

Por ejemplo en este esquema que postearon anteriormente:

Ver el archivo adjunto 54115

Según el esquema dice que son condensadores de 1KV y los diodos igual, pero como saca eso? Es la salida del transformador? y qué significa el "X100" que aparece abajo a la derecha?

Gracias otra vez.


----------



## rau

para el circuito cargador porque no usas el zvs? le cambias los mosfet por unos de menos intencidad 1A o 2A y le cambias las resistencias por unas de 1/4 de watts( para disminuir el tamaño del circuito) todo lo demas lo podes dejar como esta, lo podes alimentar con una bateria de 9v 500mA. con eso ya tenes una potencia de 3.6w,si queres optener unos 1000v la potencia seria de 0.0036mA,bastante para cargar un capacitador de 1200v/0.40uf, que luego se descargara en una segunda bobina que genere los 30kv o que genere un voltaje menor y a la salida le pones un triplicador o duplicador de voltaje.  facil
PD SI ME CONFUNDI EN ALGUN CALCULO POR FAVOR AGANMELO SABER
saludos!

CREO que los condensadores tienen que soportar un voltaje de 1kv aprox y a la salida vas a tener un voltaje total que va a ser deacuerdo con la cantidad de condensadores que coloques.los diodos tienen que soportar 1.5kv con eso es suficiente .
los 1000v se optienen en el transformador.


----------



## megasysfix

Hola vin, te recomiendo medir la tensión en cada una de las "ramas" y así deducir que componente te conviene mas utilizar, ejemplo: si en la entrada hay 300V te basta con 1n4007, si continuas y al centro del circuito posees 2000v el 1n4007 no te valdría, tendrías que colocar varios o buscar uno de esa característica, lo mismo pasa con los condensadores......

Por ultimo, les dejo un video de lo que le ocurre a mis transformadores de ferrita para que vean jiijijji


----------



## rau

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/elev13kv/index.htm
aca tenes un esquema similar. te explica lo que deves utilizar

tipico fugas entre los bobinados


----------



## Vin

Gracias a los 2 por contestar, lo del ZVS reducido puede ser buena idea, acabo de darme cuenta de que tengo por aquí tirados 2 mosfet IRF630A, sirven no?

Luego tengo varios núcleos de ferrita en forma de E y alguno toroidal, cual es la mejor config? Usar uno grande para generar los 1000V y luego generar los pulsos de AT con uno pequeño? O del revés?


----------



## megasysfix

Vin, el IRF630A posee buenas característica para controlar este circuito, (es el que uso en el vídeo) el único problema es que me duro como 4 semanas con pruebas y luego paf! no oscilo mas, lo cambie y siguió funcionando el circuito, recomendaría el IRFZ34 es una fiera ese Mosfet 60V a 30A tienes de sobra y no corres riesgo de explotar jijiji.


----------



## Vin

Bueno, gracias otra vez por sus sugerencias, pero ya tengo decidido lo que haré, armaré el ZVS "en miniatura" y sacare entre 1 y 3KV, no lo sé aun, luego con un multiplicador lo subo a 30KV.

Es que tengo un núcleo de ferrita bastante grandecito y además es con gap (perfecto para el ZVS, creo, ya que es flyback no?).

Luego prefiero usar directamente un multiplicador por que entrega corriente pulsante, ya que si uso directamente el transformador a muy alta frecuencia no va a dar casi calambre.

En un tiempo voy posteando el progreso.

PD: Una pregunta, los diodos del multiplicador tienen que ser ultra rápidos o valen los normales?


----------



## megasysfix

Vin, yo coloque diodos normales a un driver de flash, lo del transformador de ferrita deberás comprobar a que frecuencia lo quieres hacer oscilar y hay deducir el diodo que necesitaras, si usas alta frecuencia, los diodos 1n4007 SE COMPORTAN COMO EN CORTO CIRCUITO!!!!, mucho cuidado con ello, y suerte en tu proyecto....


----------



## Vin

Genial, muchísimas gracias megasysfix por tu ayuda!

Voy a comprar diodos ultra rápidos si total cuestan lo mismo que los normales...

En caso de que bastase con normales, perjudicaría usar ultra rápidos?


----------



## idem258

no conozco muchos diodos, pero si sabia que existian los ultra rapidos, ahora, cual es el mas recomendado?


----------



## megasysfix

Respuesta para ambos, depende de la corriente que circulen por ellos, si son idénticos no afectaría pero si hay unos que trabajan forzados denlos por muertos (ej: la corriente que pasa por los diodos es de 0,1A a 600V, entonces si colocas diodos de 1A normales y diodos ultra rápidos de 0,5A, no habrá problema pero si son inferiores a 0,1A mejor ni lo intenten), en conclusión el mas recomendado seria el que no este en el margen si no pasadito por la tolerancia de los componentes.

Vin ahora entendí tu pregunta, para nada perjudicaría, incluso seria mejor por que la velocidad de recuperación de esos diodos es mas rápida, lo cual te confirma que no habrá corto circuitos en el "rectificado de la señal", incluso mas que perjudicar serian un beneficio ijjiij.

PD: "Quemando componentes se aprende ijjiijji"


----------



## Vin

Muchas gracias de nuevo, voy a ponerlos todos ultra rápidos de 1A, prometo poner los avances que vaya haciendo.

Saludos


----------



## Vin

Vale, justamente hoy he ido a comprar el cobre esmaltado para hacer el trafo.

Ahora tengo una duda para cualquiera que pueda respondermela, el vendedor me ha dicho que el hilo este es de la especificación más alta de todas en Europa, y que el dieléctrico aguanta mucha tensión sin tener fugas, y que aguanta mas de 230ºC y no sé cuanto más.

Qué hago me lo creo? O sigo aislando entre capas con cinta aislante? La verdad sería una ventaja no tener que hacerlo pero bueno  La tensión del secundario será de unos 1500v.

He comprado 250gr de hilo de 0,18mm para el secundario y 250gr de hilo de 0,63mm para el primario.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, en serio.


----------



## megasysfix

Aísla entre capas VIN es mejor proteger que curar jijijiji, nadie te asegura que el esmalte este en perfecto estado .







Prototipo de taser reducido en driver pero bobina demasiado grande.


----------



## Vin

Gracias por tu respuesta, esta molón tu prototipo.

Una cosa ya llevo varias capas bobinadas, como se cuando hay que parar? Puedo poner un primario provisional y verlo con el tester sin tener que pegar la ferrita?

EDIT:

Vale, ya lo he hecho, es increíble 

He dado solo 2 capas de hilo en el secundario y 5+5 vueltas en el primario y con el ZVS driver a 9v me saca 800v!

La hostia, no pensé que fuesen necesarias tan pocas vueltas, eso indica que la frecuencia es muy alta no? Meto más en el secundario y más en el primario o que hago?

Si la frecuencia es tan alta con el multiplicador bajará no? 

EDIT2: Vale que estupidez, la corriente es pulsante... pero siendo así se nota más que la de alta frecuencia?

De momento estoy probando poniendo cargas, he puesto una de 10K y el voltaje no cae casi, en cambio con una de 470ohm cae muchísimo, teniendo en cuenta que el cuerpo humano tiene mucha resistencia, entonces no caería al aplicarlo? Es extraño porque en los comerciales si cae...


----------



## megasysfix

Con el solo echo de que salte un arco eléctrico es bastante doloroso, ahora si le das una altísima tensión genera el conflicto del sistema nervioso central, por eso los TASER generan un arco muy hermoso, así queman la piel y redireccionan las señales del cerebro, produciendo el efecto que se desea lograr por cierto vin, debes probar tu dispositivo en ti para que veas como actuaria XD, yo siempre los pruebo para ver que tan mal dejan y mi TASER que compre lo probé en mi, pero no lo pruebo nunca mas, me dejo muy mal como por 15 minutos, no te preocupes de la caída de tensión en una resistencia, eso es lo que menos importa en este tipo de dispositivos, si logras un arco de almenos 3cm tu creación sera muy efectiva .







Video en el cual muestra una leve mejora en el transformador (estos vídeos tienen meses, y los acabo de subir para que los aprecien, así tienen una idea de lo que se enfrentaran)


----------



## Vin

Jaja, soy consciente de eso. Espero que no me produzca una fibrilación ventricular... bueno, sería muy efectiva entonces. 

Tengo que comprar los diodos y condensadores para el multiplicador aun y terminar el driver, y quizá le pongo alguna vuelta más, es que sobra muchísimo espacio en el transformador y me da lástima.

Saludos y gracias por tus orientaciones.

PD: muy buenos los vídeos.


----------



## rau

vas a utilizar condensadores de 5kv? porque si es asi bas a tener que usar un multiplicador de voltaje x 6 o x 7 y vas a necesitar muchos diodos y condensadores!!
pd:la frecuencia va a disminuir un monton!! pero eso no es ningun inconveniente ya que en  los tazer la frecuencia del "rayo" o arco no es mayor a los 200hz y el que vos te estas por armar seguro llegua a los 2000hz o aun mucho mas.


----------



## megasysfix

Hola, les cuento a ambos, estuve experimentado con mi taser comercial, para obtener el mejor rendimiento con batería en especifica, quede asombrado de mis resultados, se los comento y luego subiré el vídeo, primero coloque el TASER en un regulador lineal 7809, no fue una mayor mejora en el asunto, casi igual que la batería, la única diferencia que con esto es mas incomodo ya que necesitas una batería mas grande, luego le coloque una batería de celular (3,6V@1,8Ah), el rendimiento disminuyo bastante pero igual funcionaba, por ultimo se me ocurrió colocar 2 baterías de celular (Li-ion de 3,6V C/U con un total de 7,2V @1,8AH, desidi hacer eso ya que el voltaje no supera los 9V con los que trabaja el TASER, para mi sorpresa fue, el TASER mejoro en un 50% diría yo en la frecuencia del arco, la batería es mucho mas pequeña y lo mejor de todo es que es recargable, luego subiré el vídeo para que lo puedan ver.


----------



## Vin

Muy bonitos tus experimentos megasysfix.

Rau, aun no sé como lo voy a hacer el multiplicador, o si lo haré, estoy teniendo muchas ideas y experimentando para que ocupe el mínimo espacio, cuando tenga un prototipo voy a postear alguna cosa.


----------



## Nano24

santiago dijo:


> por favor lean esto jejeje el loco no tenia mejor idea que robar cables ahi http://www.eldiariomontanes.es/pren...re-muere-electrocutado-intentar_20070618.html
> 
> ya no saben que robar, aca en argentina es lo mismo



Que locooooo 50 Kv jodas ese si se la fumo para subir allí a robar jajaja.


----------



## rau

lo mejor seria armarte una segunda bobina que aumente el voltaje hasta unos 10kv asi seria mucho mas facil elevarlo a 30kv con un simple triplicador,(si es que conseguis condensadores de 10kv) o podes poner dos de 5kv en serie para llegar a los 10kv por condensador...pero esto te lleba a conseguir diodos de 10000v lo cual va a ser dificil , pero tambien podes poner unos cuantos en serie para que soporten ese voltaje. digo son puras ideas que quizas no te sirvan o quizas si!


----------



## Vin

Bueno traigo alguna noticia, he armado varios circuitos y varios transformadores y (como no) tengo problemas.

He armado el ZVS con IRF630A y funciona muy bien, lo aplico sobre un transformador pequeño que eleva a unos 600v y luego al otro grande y de ahí arquea, el problema es que es que a parte de que el circuito es bastante enorme la frecuencia es tan alta que al tocar para ver el calambre a penas noto nada, eso si menudas quemaduras, pero no es el efecto que quiero.

Luego, he armado este otro que ha hecho Jorger me parece paginas atrás:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/proyecto2a.jpg/

Y el problema que tengo es que midiendo la salida del primer transformador con el tester y poniéndole una pila de 1,5v o una de 3,7v al driver me saca solamente 30v, PERO, si me pongo a conectarlo y desconectarlo rápidamente saca como unos 900v 

Entonces que hago? Hay alguna forma de bajarle la frecuencia al ZVS driver?


----------



## jorger

Vin dijo:


> Luego, he armado este otro que ha hecho Jorger me parece paginas atrás:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/proyecto2a.jpg/
> 
> Y el problema que tengo es que midiendo la salida del primer transformador con el tester y poniéndole una pila de 1,5v o una de 3,7v al driver me saca solamente 30v, PERO, si me pongo a conectarlo y desconectarlo rápidamente saca como unos 900v


Probaste a quitarle el zener?
Yo lo he montado varias veces así, sin el zener, y te puedo asegurar que me dio un resultado muy bueno com un transformador (bobinado por mí) que tendría como 900 vueltas en el secundario, 100 en el primario y 72 en el feedback creo recordar.El transistor era uno de alta ganancia (Hfe=4000).

Según la relación de espiras no daría ni para 50v en la salida, pero este circuito saca picos de tensión altos.



> Entonces que hago? Hay alguna forma de bajarle la frecuencia al ZVS driver?


Si, una de ellas es hacer un primario de muuuchas vueltas (por ejemplo 50+50), pueden ser más o menos, incluso 100+100, ahi te va a bajar bastante la frecuencia, imagino.Además el consumo será mínimo.

Saludos.


----------



## rau

si, también podes ponerle un condensador de mas capacidad, unos 2uf y también probar modificando el inductor. creo que hay una formula para calcular la frecuencia  del zvs, pero en este momento no la recuerdo...


----------



## NahuelS

Hola, buenas noches, les comento: estoy tratando de hacer un chispero, para dar choques electricos (inofensivos), en joda, segun tengo entendido al hacer circular corriente por una bobina y alternar el paso de esta se genera un gran campo magnetico, que por autoinduccion eleva el voltaje en grandes cantidades, pero el tema es que solo quiero hacer una *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*, no lastimar a nadie, y quisiera saver algunos valores de los cuales podira usar para no causar daños.

Tengo ganas de usar una bateria de 9v, y un motor de una lectora de cd (creo que son de 30v)

mochisimas gracias


----------



## megasysfix

Hola, te muestro mi inofensivo dispositivo XD:











Aquí otro un poco menos brutal:






Mi chispero casero con batería reducida (9V esta bien)






Mi transformador de ferrita.






De este no se que tan fuerte pegue por que nunca le e pasado a llevar los cables XD, este se alimenta con una batería de celular.

Te recomiendo este hilo: _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/sacudida-alto-voltaje-2870/index24.html#post528773_ aquí hemos hablado de esos dispositivos inofensivos.


----------



## Automan

NahuelS dijo:


> . . . un chispero, para dar choques electricos (inofensivos), en joda . . .



La electricidad no es un tema para jugar, no se le debe tener miedo, pero si debe tratarla con respeto. Solo espero que por molestar; no le haga daño a alguna persona con problemas cardiacos, irias derechito a la carcel por una bromita electrica.


----------



## megasysfix

Automan dijo:


> La electricidad no es un tema para jugar, no se le debe tener miedo, pero si debe tratarla con respeto. Solo espero que por molestar; no le haga daño a alguna persona con problemas cardiacos, irias derechito a la carcel por una bromita electrica.



Yo durante toda mi vida experimentando con la electrónica e recibido calambrasos bastante fuerte, incluso un día lleve mi bobina de bujías al colegio y entre todos hacíamos un circuito en serie junto con el profesor para sentir esa sensación, si el amigo desea un dispositivo que solo de toques pues lo arma, lo prueba sobre el y listo, a jugar, ahora dudo mucho que logre un dispositivo que alcance 98122189478923478923783489Volt con 389289747982374327894789 Amperes (lo cual eso es lo que mata), un saludo a ambos y no juguemos con la corriente, solo con el voltaje jijijijiji.


----------



## DATAGENIUS

megasysfix dijo:


> Yo durante toda mi vida experimentando con la electrónica e recibido calambrasos bastante fuerte





Me hizo acordarme del día que me agarré de los 220Vac con ambas manos y por un ratito mis brazos aleteaban como gallina asustada 

Aportando al tema  no hace mucho arreglé un chispero para estufas a gas y todo lo que traía era una bobina fija en un lugar y el gatillo empuja un resorte con un imán permanente, el que al final se devuelve bruscamente a su lugar de reposo, induce el campo electromagnético y sale el arco en la punta... 

Alguien vio otro así


----------



## Automan

Si es verdad que el voltaje no mata, pero el VOLTAJE es la fuerza que mueve lo electrones y ese movimiento se conoce como corriente.

Un VOLTAJE superior a 50V se considera letal para el organismo humano.

Una CORRIENTE entre 10mA y 100mA, produce en el cuerpo sensaciones desagradables, hasta puede producir una fibrilacion ventricular.

Y si la corriente es superior a 100mA, bueno mejor no hago comentarios al respecto.



megasysfix dijo:


> Yo durante toda mi vida experimentando con la electrónica e recibido calambrasos bastante fuerte, incluso un día lleve mi bobina de bujías al colegio y entre todos hacíamos un circuito en serie junto con el profesor para sentir esa sensación, si el amigo desea un dispositivo que solo de toques pues lo arma, lo prueba sobre el y listo, a jugar, ahora dudo mucho que logre un dispositivo que alcance 98122189478923478923783489Volt con 389289747982374327894789 Amperes (lo cual eso es lo que mata) . . .



Muchas gracias megasysfix por demostrarle al foro: que usted aprendio de electricidad, a base de choques electricos. Y en verdad lamento: que no la halla aprendido estudiando.


----------



## megasysfix

Automan dijo:


> Si es verdad que el voltaje no mata, pero el VOLTAJE es la fuerza que mueve lo electrones y ese movimiento se conoce como corriente.
> 
> Un VOLTAJE superior a 50V se considera letal para el organismo humano.
> 
> Una CORRIENTE entre 10mA y 100mA, produce en el cuerpo sensaciones desagradables, como para producir una fibrilacion ventricular.
> 
> Y si la corriente es superior a 100mA, bueno mejor no hago comentarios al respecto.
> 
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias megasysfix por demostrarle al foro: que usted aprendio electricidad a base de choques electricos. Y en verdar lamento: que no la halla aprendido estudiando.



De los calambres sabia que tan fuerte daban mis experimentos jejejeje, el TASER que poseo ni en broma lo pruebo en mi ni en mis amigos solo en los delincuentes  e visto como las personas quedan absolutamente inmovilizados, y la corriente que suelta es de solo 25mA a 50.000Vp (según el manual), yo solo recibo los calambres por que sin querer paso a llevar los cables con los cuales trabajo o simplemente la asilacion de este no resiste y salta, pero nunca me ha dado uno con una corriente superior a 1mA, incluso tengo una bobina tesla y le pongo la mano sin ningún problema jejejej, por cierto "no hay mejor teoría que una buena practica", de los errores se aprende , saludos.


----------



## NahuelS

He, visto algunos circuitos re completos en varios temas, pero alguno tiene un circuito "basico" osea que utilze componentes caseros.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

NahuelS dijo:


> Hola, buenas noches, les comento: estoy tratando de hacer un chispero, para dar choques electricos (inofensivos), en joda, segun tengo entendido al hacer circular corriente por una bobina y alternar el paso de esta se genera un gran campo magnetico, que por autoinduccion eleva el voltaje en grandes cantidades, pero el tema es que solo quiero hacer una joda, no lastimar a nadie, y quisiera saver algunos valores de los cuales podira usar para no causar daños.
> 
> Tengo ganas de usar una bateria de 9v, y un motor de una lectora de cd (creo que son de 30v)
> 
> mochisimas gracias


Hola, los motores que mencionas son de 3V a 5.9V. y como piensas usarlo en lo q quieres hacer?


----------



## mendek

hola que tal, vengo con una duda respecto a la parte del potenciometro, lo que pasas es que mi amigos quieren que se sienta mas toques y lo que hice fue poner una pila de taladro y lo que paso enseguida.....
potenciometro calsinado y probe con diferentes potenciometros mas grandes y los seguia quemando. que es lo que puedo hacer, no existirá algún circuito que me permita variar la corriente alterna a la salida del transformador de la caja de toques? que tenga la forma del potenciometro es decir 3 patitas.


----------



## zealot2

Por favor, no entiendo como funciona la caja de toques, aqui tengo esta que me dio un corrientaso que parecia de 110V, pero solo tiene dentro 4 baterias de reloj de pulsera. Vi en otro post cerrado que dice un miembro que solamente 5mA a 60Hz puede ser fatal, no comprendo porque?, pues a mi me ha cogido la 110V que es a 60Hz, y a muchas personas tambien,  inclusive mucho electricista la tocan. Lo otro es que en los ejemplos que veo en el foro hay transformadores, la que yo desarme no tiene, o creo que no tiene. Hay 2 piezas que no se que son, las he denotado con una cruz roja una y una cruz azul la otra. Por favor alquien puede explicarme paso a paso como funcionan estos circuitos, cual es la teoria para que con solamente con 6V DC de un corrientaso tan grande, gracias. Bueno, no me dejan subir la foto porque estaria doble, pero esta esta en

Diseño analógico > Diseño de circuitos en general > Sobre una caja de toques???

Es realmente intrigante, pues inclusive uno toca un acumulador de 12V y nada sucede, aunque se toquen los dos borners. Entonces como es posible con una piececilla que tiene 4 baterias de 1.5, que uno reciba semejante chuchaso, cuando lo senti la solte al piso, y dice el dueño que todo el mundo lo hace, se sentia alterna, y se sentia de alto voltage,bueno, es lo que yo creo.


----------



## elgriego

Hola colega ,como estas te he mandado correos ,pero hasta ahora no recibi respuestas de tu parte.

Bien te cuento como funciona esto ,como vos sabes los transformadores son maquinas de corriente alternada ,que basan su funcionamiento en el principio,de que si aplicamos una tension variable (alternada) a una bobina esta se magnetiza y desmagnetiza en funcion de la frecuencia. la variacion de este campo magnetico provoca ,en una bobina proxima,(bobinado secundario), que esta intercepte las lineas de fuerza de la bobina primaria e autoindusca un voltage mayor o menor en la bobina secundaria


Muy bien ,si construimos un oscilador el cual conmute el primario de un trafo ,digamos unas 50 veces por segundo o mas ,segun el caso, obtendremos en el secundario un voltage, el cual puede ser mayor o menor,estos aparatitos a los que haces referencia utilizan este principio,e infinidad de otros dispositivos electronicos ,basan su funcionamiento en este principio ,por ej las fuentes conmutadas,los inversores dc/ac,los flybacks de los tvs etc.

Bueno Zealot te envio un fuerte abrazo y seguimos en contacto.

Saludos.

Carlos El Griego.


----------



## zealot2

Gracias Griego, ahora voy entendiendo, aunque en la foto que subi y puse la direccion en este hilo, puse la pieza por dentro y estoy casi seguro que no tiene transformador por ningun lugar. Bueno en un MP te explico lo del correo, saludos bro.


----------



## alepg64

Buenas noches con todos los usuarios del foro. 

Con eso de la idea del chispero de los encendedores de cocina, me atrevì a configurar uno pero no me funciono. Bueno lo que hice es utilizar un pic 6281 como un oscilador, de manera que cada 200 ms me habria una ventana para colocar 20 pulsos a una frecuencia de 200Khz . Hasta ahì too lindo,probado con un osciloscopio y se observaba. Entonces la idea era aplicar estos pulsos a la bobina del chispero de cocina. Como la razon de espiras del primario al secundario era de 1 a 1000 (primario 21v y secundario 2100v), entonces si alimentaba con 150V dc rectificado podrìa obtener como maximo unos 15000V (seria lo ideal, pero no creo que llegaria a eso). Buscando por ahi encontre un mosfet IRF 640n  cuyas caracteristicas estan en su rango (Vdss=200V; Vgss=+20).. conecte el gate a mi oscilador, el drain a la  bobina en serie con los 150V y prendi el aparato.. nada de nada, pero lo mas raro era que el mosfet calentaba y despues de un momento salia el arco a esa frecuencia, luego se apagaba y al revisar mosfet este estaba quemado, probe otra ves y de nuevo sucedia lo mismo, mosfet quemado. En fin, no se donde puede estar fallando, tal vez la bobina, o el mosfet que uso no es el indicado. Agradecerìa mucho ayuda o informaciòn que me permita resolver.

Me olvidaba, antes de levantar los pulsos a 200KHz, conecte mi oscilador a la plaquita del chispero de la cocina, este oscilaba mas o menos a 10 KHz y funcionaba de lo lindo, luego lo alimente con 15 V con otro mosfet y tambien el arco era excelente. Pero como siempre si tocabas el arco sentias la corriente algo fuerte. Por tal razon revise unos folletos y por encima de 100KHz corrientes de 5mA no se sienten. Ese fue la idea de levantarlo la frecuencia.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

El circuito que comenta NahuelS lo vi en Youtube es un inductor que tenia un diodo de alta al final y el desfase de la bobina era de mas de 120° lo que te daba una leve descarga amortiguada no era que quedas pegado sino que el campo magnético que queda oscilando en el núcleo lo absorbe tu cuerpo y se carga nuevamente si sueltas la unión entre la bobina y el punto del conmutador que en este caso era con un motor que se usaba como oscilador mecánico lo que me acuerdo es haberlo armado para ver que tan fuerte era el brusco cambió de flujo magnético que se tomaba su tiempo para bajar la tensión la corriente era despreciable en la orden del μA

Mezclaron todo desde transformadores de alta frecuencia como estática o corriente continua de triplicadores en fin. Esto es tan sencillo como una bobina una llave y una batería de 9 volts. El diodo era para que dure mas la oscilación por la descarga del núcleo, pero no lo necesita


----------



## Don Plaquetin

El circuito que comenta NahuelS lo vi en Youtube es un inductor que tenia un diodo de alta al final y el desfase de la bobina era de mas de 120° lo que te daba una leve descarga amortiguada no era que quedas pegado sino que el campo magnético que queda oscilando en el núcleo lo absorbe tu cuerpo y se carga nuevamente si sueltas la unión entre la bobina y el punto del conmutador que en este caso era con un motor que se usaba como oscilador mecánico lo que me acuerdo es haberlo armado para ver que tan fuerte era el brusco cambió de flujo magnético que se tomaba su tiempo para bajar la tensión la corriente era despreciable en la orden del μA

Esto es tan sencillo como una bobina una llave y una batería de 9 volts. El diodo era para que dure mas la oscilación por la descarga del núcleo, pero no lo necesita

El circuito que comenta NahuelS lo vi en Youtube es un inductor que tenia un diodo de alta al final y el desfase de la bobina era de mas de 120° lo que te daba una leve descarga amortiguada no era que quedas pegado sino que el campo magnético que queda oscilando en el núcleo lo absorbe tu cuerpo y se carga nuevamente si sueltas la unión entre la bobina y el punto del conmutador que en este caso era con un motor que se usaba como oscilador mecánico lo que me acuerdo es haberlo armado para ver que tan fuerte era el brusco cambió de flujo magnético que se tomaba su tiempo para bajar la tensión la corriente era despreciable en la orden del μA

Esto es tan sencillo como una bobina una llave y una batería de 9 volts. El diodo era para que dure mas la oscilación por la descarga del núcleo, pero no lo necesita


----------



## josb86

Como estan miren hice un montaje con un MJE13009 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8d0GorQmrY

Con una bateria de 9 voltios me da un arco como de 4mm.

Alguna ves quisie hacer una especie de trampa (para roedores) colocando un ne555 pero en modo monoestable  y en el pin 2 del 555 colocar un sw con un arreglo RC como este.

Ver el archivo adjunto 25637

El sw del que les hable funciona en teoría como un sensor de presión, si entra un animal y pisa el sw se activa el flyback electrocutando a un roedor.

la cosa fue que nunca funciono muy bien por que a la salida del 555 coloque un 2n2222 para que sirviera de interruptor para el primer circuito pero el voltaje, comparado con cuando lo conecto directamente a la batería es mucho menor y hace que disminuya el arco. Con esto no lograría mi cometido.







No se si puedan ayudar con mi idea a ver si puede llegar a funcionar.

nota: el 555 lo coloque para que el flyback solo se active durante un tiempo y no quede encendido si el animal queda adentro.


----------



## phavlo

Vas a necesitar un oscilador para el flyback, si lo usas con continua, posiblemente se te queme. Podrias hacer que ese temporizador con 555 active un determinado tiempo al otro 555 en modo astable para que excite al flyback.


----------



## rau

armate el zvs, podes usar una bateria de coche conectado en  serie con el zvs y el flyback, le colocas el interuptor entre la bateria y el zvs, asi cuando alguien pisa el sensor, este cierra el circuito y alimenta al flyback. con este circuito y una bateria de coche podes tener un voltaje final de 15kv y unos 0.012mA,SI UTILISAS UNOS 15A,Y LOS 12V DE LA BATERIA. pero hay que tener cuidado, porque quizas el animal quede seco hay nomas
. o puedes armarte otra sircuito como el de flash de camara que carga un capacitador y cuando se activa el interuptor este se descarga sobre un flyback y opteniendo un voltaje de unos 60kv aprox pero con una intensidad bajisima!!0.000......mA pero suficiente para darle un buen susto al animal!!


----------



## Tavo

Estaba haciendo unos ligeros cálculos sobre la capacidad de corriente y la tensión en un "chispazo" o sacudón...
¿Se imaginan cómo se debe sentir un patadón de 10Kv a 10mA? Serían 100W instantáneos... 

Por lo que me viene una pregunta: Cómo se mide o se calcula la capacidad de corriente de un circuito de este tipo? 

Estaría bueno inventar algo realmente grande en potencia, pero pequeño en tamaño. Algo como lo mencionado arriba, algún dispositivo que patee con 10 o 15Kv y 10 o 20mA... 

Eso sería realmente divertido, y hasta morboso... 

[Se me ocurre así al vuelo cargar unos cuántos capacitores (de 630V) a 500V más o menos, una capacidad de X uFaradios, y descargar esa capacidad sobre un primario de un inductor elevador (tipo Flyback)...]


----------



## DavidFelipe

tavo tu idea es interesante, de echo asi funciona una taser, claro que con unos 200 nF al subir la capacidad supongo que el resultado sera mas fuerte, pero la frecuencia bajaria tanto que pasarian unos segundos antes del proximo chispazo, por mi parte, bobinare un trafo de hv, con un nucleo de ferrita dereceptor AM,  pronto subo fotos


----------



## josb86

phavlo dijo:


> Vas a necesitar un oscilador para el flyback, si lo usas con continua, posiblemente se te queme. Podrias hacer que ese temporizador con 555 active un determinado tiempo al otro 555 en modo astable para que excite al flyback.



y q*UE* coloco para activar el flyback?


----------



## rau

zvs!!!!!!!! esa es la solucion


----------



## phavlo

Lee bien el mensaje anterior, hay te dije que pongas otro 555 en modo astable para activar el flyback.


----------



## jorger

rau dijo:


> con este circuito y una bateria de coche podes tener un voltaje final de 15kv y unos 0.012mA,SI UTILISAS UNOS 15A,Y LOS 12V DE LA BATERIA. pero hay que tener cuidado, porque quizas el animal quede seco hay nomas


Dos aclaraciones.
Primero: con los datos que mencionas no salen las cuentas.En todo caso serían *15kv y 8mA.*
Veamos:
Según tus datos=V·I ; P= 15.000v · 0.0000012A= 0.018w?? *imposible*
Según los mios: P=V·I ; P= 15.000v · 0.008A= 120w ; ésto es un valor real.

Segundo:
El animal no queda seco ni de coña.Tu crees que con 8mA puedes matar?
Eso no te hace nada, lo único que se siente es dolor (te quema) pero ya esta.

Sigo sin entender por qué son tan exagerados en este aspecto -.-''


----------



## Tavo

jorger dijo:


> Dos aclaraciones.
> Primero: con los datos que mencionas no salen las cuentas.En todo caso serían *15kv y 8mA.*
> Veamos:
> Según tus datos=V·I ; P= 15.000v · 0.0000012A= 0.018w?? *imposible*
> Según los mios: P=V·I ; P= 15.000v · 0.008A= 120w ; ésto es un valor real.
> 
> Segundo:
> El animal no queda seco ni de coña.Tu crees que con 8mA puedes matar?
> Eso no te hace nada, lo único que se siente es dolor (te quema) pero ya esta.
> 
> Sigo sin entender por qué son tan exagerados en este aspecto -.-''



Yo creo que un chispazo o sacudón de 120W instantáneos se debe sentir realmente doloroso, no creo que llegue a matar a un animal, pero si que le pegue un buen susto.
Igual, tengo entendido que no se nececita mucha corriente para matar... (50-100mA)


----------



## DavidFelipe

la corriente para matar esde unos cuantos ma, unos 20 hacia arriba, pero igualmente tiene que ser a alto voltaje, y subir el voltaje a unos cuantos kv, con tal amperaje es lo dificil de la cuestion, por eso meimpresiono que el trafo de microondas entregara 300 ma y 2000 voltios, eso Si matararia hasta a un rumiante xd, claro que no se cuantos segundos le llevaria xd


----------



## josb86

algunas ves alguien me mostro una trampa electrica para matar ratones y funcionaba con una 4 pilas de 1,5 AA, la abrí y dentro tenia un pic y algo parecido a un flyback. entonces como si puede matar a un roedor?

miren aqui les coloco los datos de una de estas trampas

Información detallada de RAT ZAPPER classic mata ratas y ratones / los electrocuta / solucion de plagas:ID Producto: 4573401 RAT ZAPPER MATA RATAS Y RATONES
La solución perfecta al problema de plagas a nivel doméstico o comercial de roedores
Fácil de operar – Coloca el cebo en la parte posterior de la unidad
Cuándo la rata entra y pisa el plato eléctrico se electrocuta. Puede ser colocado el aparato dentro o fuera del domicilio.
La luz roja del Indicador destella cuando el ratón o rata esta muerto.
No es un dispositivo ultrasonido.
La alternativa a los caros desratizaciones y fumigaciones. El rat zapper es seguro ya que no usa venenos, de esta manera protegemos a nuestros niños y mascotas.
La Rat Zapper es más efectivo que otros métodos.
Limpio (sin sangre) y reutilizable
Usa 4 baterías AA que duran por 3 meses o duran las pilas hasta que mata a 30 ratas
Dimensiones: 27.5cm x 10.5cm x 10.5cm
Formas de pago:
Paypal, transferencia bancaria, contrareembolso
PRECIOS:
2 unidades 95 euros. 105 euros contrareembolso
3 unidades 130 euros. 140 euros contrareembolso
5 unidades 200 euros. 210 euros contrareembolso
10 unidades 350 euros. 365 euros contrareembolso


----------



## jjra

Pues será que la trampa de HV dará la patada al roedor en un lugar concreto, donde le de un calambrazo y con eso se le pare el corazón o algo de eso, pero es solo lo que pienso.

El otro día puse un relé en modo Vibrador y cuando estaba funcionando, sin estar conectado a nada mas que a la pila de 9v de alimentación, tocaba los terminales de la bobina del mismo y me daba calambrazos, por que será?? que curioso.

Un saludo


----------



## pandacba

Cuanta torpeza!!! y que ninguno se ofenda!!! tienene la información en la yema de los dedos, pero un frio infinito en la motivación, si leyeran no se harian tantas preguntas

A tal punto, que ninguno de ustedes se formulo como hacen esos fulanos para contentar? 
Nadie imagina como hizo para adquirir conocimiento?
No es evidente que no, si teniendo la información al alcance de un par de click's no se les mueve un pelo por obtenerla

De alli que salga el decir que es una actitud de vagos.

Tomen un pila de 1.5V  ahora un trafo de, digamos 220VAC/6VAC tomen del lado de los 220AC y coloquen una pila conectadas a los 6VAC de tal forma que cuando tengan los extremos del primario en su mano puedan desconectar la pila luego quiero que respondan sobre la experiencia.

y lo que te daban no eran calambrazos, habla con propiedad estas en un foro técnico


Doble click aqui para más información   

hagan click en cada imagen y lean detenidamente, hagan lo mismo en cada pàgina y guarden, copien o bajen la información que alli esta les sera de gran utilidad


----------



## DavidFelipe

?? otra vez alardeando? todos aqui, o bueno, la mayoria sabemos como funcionan y se hacen los inversores, una cosa distinta son dudas muy concretas, de hecho subir el amperaje y el voltaje es la trampa, invertir? eso lo sabe cualquiera, usas el principio de funcionamiento de los inductores, una corriente variante introducida en los extremos del primer inductor, con un canalizador (nucleo) inducira corriente en el segundo, de modo que al usarlo al contrario inducira mucho mas voltaje del aplicado, pero como en un transformador usado de modo normal, la corriente aumenta, en este caso disminuye, el amperaje depende directamente del transformador, y del inversor claro, si tu driver aplica una corriente muy pequeña en forma de pulsos, se tiene que tener en cuenta que esa corriente se hara mucho mas pequeña, y el alto voltaje a muy poco amperaje es casi inutil, solo sirve para generar ozono, y cosas de esas, plasma etc.

Si en algo estoy de acuerdo con panda es que hay que investigar, pero, insiste tanto en ello que pretende hacer inutil el foro, si nadie tiene dudas, quien comentará? solo estarian los temas de aportes, pero como es obvio, en esos hilos SIEMPRE se generan dudas, me parece que se pasa.

En cuanto a calambrazos, se sobre entiende, ademas yo pondria en duda eso, "acaso un calambre no es un tensionamiento de los musculos incontrolado, el cual produce dolor e incomodidad? ahora, ¿El alto voltaje no tensiona los musculos involuntariamente? SI puede llamarse "calambrazo" vaya que solo te interesa ofender, o eso percibo yo y el resto que lean ese mensaje.


----------



## pandacba

Te equivocas de cabo a rabo

Nadie pretende hacer inutil el foro, el tema sostenido en el foro que no es para enseñar lo básico, si no a partir de lo básico, es imposible enseñar electrónica por este medio, pero si evacuar dudas que no sean presisamente aquellas que se encuentran con facilidad en cualquier libro de texto para escuelas técnicas o en la misma red, si echaste una mirada es apenitas un granito de la montaña de info que hay, y estando disponible esa info, no tiene sentido preguntarlo aqui.

Lo correcto es que cada quien busque esa info la procese y a partir de alli conversemos, que se intente hacer algo un experimento.

Es muy fácil sentarse y tirar una pregunta en un foroa porque le tienes fobia a la lectura

Si es asi, no es lógico que aquellos que se perdieron las pestañas y el pelo leyendo e informandose te contesten

Son ustedes los que tienen que dar los primeros paso, si no lee las normas y veras que equivocado estas.

Si buscas, que es precisamente lo que no haces te darias cuenta que es un calambre y que es una contracción por acción de una descarga electrica, hay diferencias parecido no es igual.

y si desde ya no vas observando esos detalles, que se puede esperar


Un novto verdadero no se ofenderia, como lo haces tu, los que tienen verdaderas "ganas" de aprender tienen otra actitud y no es presisamente sentirse ofendido

En este foro cuando me es posible contesto una enorme cantidad de preguntas, por lo tanto es fácil ver y distinguir entre aquellos que buscan el facilismo, que son los que se enojan y aquellos   que tienen verdadero hambre y se de saber, que por el contrario piden disculpas, estos son los que aprenderan verdaderamente y llegaran lejos.

Si fuera como tu dices no hubiera buscado algo para que busquen y no les hubiera propuesto una experiencia

Mirate tu que has echo, hiciste la experiencia propuesta? no veo tu respuesta o comentario sobre la misma, es más comodo tal vez hacerse el enojado que realizar la prueba?

Miraste donde dije que miraran?, tal vez diras que lo haga otro total algun tonto me respondera y me ahorrara el trabajo, y te crees muy vivo porque, haciendote el que no sabes pides ayuda para hacer tu el trabajo, pero claro aparece alguien que descubre tu actitud y cual podria ser tu reacción? la típica en estos casos hacerte el ofendido, que te han insultado, cuando tu eres con tu actitud quien insulta la inteligencia de las personas, que teniendo cosas que hacer las dejan un poco de lado para brindar ayuda.

Actitudes como la tuya ha echo que algunos foristas ya no participen como antes, asi que revisa mejor tu actitud antes de hacerte el ofendido.
Si para ti desenmararar tu actitud es insultar, las cosas estan más que claras


----------



## DavidFelipe

Bueno, tienes razon en lo que parecido no es igual, en cuanto al calambre, pero ese término lo usan muchos,  me tratas como si no supiera de esto? Esa experiencia la hice hace mucho, ahora estoy experimentando drivers osciladores con el minimo consumo de corriente, me parece injusto que pienses que soy novato? (en este tema claro) Lo de leer, ya exprese que estoy de acuerdo, y de hecho yo lo he echo, lo del LM386 de la vez pasada fue por culpa de informacion erronea, y si, pereza de leer el datasheet, eso ya lo acepte, sigo sintiendome ofendido, porque hay maneras MUCHO mas amables de invitar a los compañeros a leer, y eso se muy bien que lo sabes, asi que espero no le hagan limpieza a estos mensajes, es importante que los lean.

No se que profesion tengas me imagino ingeriero, pero aclaro que no soy novato, me senti ofendido por todos, es eso.


----------



## rau

ups!! si le erre feo en el calculo, se ve que no estaba cansentrado. lo siento.
en cuanto a cuanto presisas para matar a un animal es muy relativo, ya que si un conejo pisa la trampa por mas que solo tenga 12mA estoy seguro que queda seco, ya que tienen una resistencia(en el cuerpo) mucho menor a la de una persona, ademas tiene muy buena masa. oviamente no vas a poder matar a un elefante.
en cuanto a lo que desis panda, creo que en un foro todos estamos para aprender, y para dar nuestra opinion, esta en los demas tomarla o no.


----------



## DJMota

pandacba "calambrazo" aquí en España es un término muy comunmente utilizado.
Más raro y hasta que entré en esté foro no había oido antes, fue el término "patada".
Además si te fijas, el chaval habla de una tensión autoinducida:


> "sin estar conectado a nada mas que a la pila de 9v de alimentación"


Nada de transformadores, por eso le asalta esa duda.
Si ánimo de ofender y aunque en otro momento te daría toda la razón, yo tambien creo que has estado un poquito exagerado, en esta ocasión.
Saludos.


----------



## Ferdinando12

Mi hijo tenía un poco menos de 2 añitos y había tomado la costumbre de querer meter cosas en las tomas de corriente o desconectar lo que encontrara tirando desde el cable, muy típico de esas edades, la curiosidad es muy fuerte.
Un día que estaba descansando no lo oí durante unos minutos, todo muy callado... dejo mi lectura y lo busco, cuando lo ví el terror me paralizó, estaba muy sentadito y contentisimo delante del refrigerador, había un espacio entre el mismo y el mueble de cocina, encontró un tomacorriente aéreo, era un enchufe de 2 patas que entraba en un tipo de toma también de 2 patas, tomó con sus manitos de cada lado de esa union improvisada (que yo desconocía) y desconectaba y volvía a conectar, le daba curiosidad las chispitas de conmutación...!!!!!

Esto me dispuso a pensar en una solución para sacarle ese gusto por los tomacorrientes, aunque estaban todos mas o menos inaccesibles y nosotros poníamos cuidado en dificultar el acceso, es casi imposible lograr total seguridad.

Entonces pensando en algo llamado fuerza contraelectromotriz se me ocurrió usar un transformadorcito pequeño de radio china de 220/9 V, conectando en inversa el mismo, entonces el primario sería el de 9V y el secundario, la salida el de 220V, la salida la conecté a un enchufecito de 2 patas. 







Lo dejé suelto en medio de la habitación donde el solía jugar.

En el primario coloqué una pila de 1.5 V conectada a una punta, el otro polo de la pila a una lima







Y con la otra punta libre del primario la raspaba sobre los dientes de la lima, eso producía una pequeñísima chispa mientras raspaba, lo que producía pulsos de bastantes voltios en la otra punta.
Mi niño lo vió y se vino gateando a tomar el enchufe....

Santo remedio....prefiero que llore él y no yo.

.-


----------



## pandacba

DJMota dijo:


> pandacba "calambrazo" aquí en España es un término muy comunmente utilizado.
> Más raro y hasta que entré en esté foro no había oido antes, fue el término "patada".
> Además si te fijas, el chaval habla de una tensión autoinducida:
> 
> Nada de transformadores, por eso le asalta esa duda.
> Si ánimo de ofender y aunque en otro momento te daría toda la razón, yo tambien creo que has estado un poquito exagerado, en esta ocasión.
> Saludos.



Se que es un termino muy utilzado en España, pero que pasaria, si cada uno utilza sus regionalismos, por aqui tenemos los nuestros, pero en atención a que es una comunidad hispana internacional, lo ideal es hacerlo, de forma que sea entendible, para todos, por eso es que los animo a contnuar pero a tratar en lo posible, utilzar terminologia tècnica que es la que manejamos todos.

Siempre tengan en mente que somos visitados por personas no hispanas y que  no dominan nuestro idioma, y muchas veces utilzan un traductor para leer los temas aqui expuestos, y el traductor les dara cualquier cosa haciendole inentendible las cosas.

Es más que nada eso, y si se fijan en las normas del foro se solicita eso, evitar el utilzar regionalismos, lenguaje de chat o sms.

Un cordial saludo a todos


----------



## idem258

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Mi hijo tenía un poco menos de 2 añitos y había tomado la costumbre de querer meter cosas en las tomas de corriente o desconectar lo que encontrara tirando desde el cable, muy típico de esas edades, la curiosidad es muy fuerte.
> Un día que estaba descansando no lo oí durante unos minutos, todo muy callado... dejo mi lectura y lo busco, cuando lo ví el terror me paralizó, estaba muy sentadito y contentisimo delante del refrigerador, había un espacio entre el mismo y el mueble de cocina, encontró un tomacorriente aéreo, era un enchufe de 2 patas que entraba en un tipo de toma también de 2 patas, tomó con sus manitos de cada lado de esa union improvisada (que yo desconocía) y desconectaba y volvía a conectar, le daba curiosidad las chispitas de conmutación...!!!!!
> 
> Esto me dispuso a pensar en una solución para sacarle ese gusto por los tomacorrientes, aunque estaban todos mas o menos inaccesibles y nosotros poníamos cuidado en dificultar el acceso, es casi imposible lograr total seguridad.
> 
> Entonces pensando en algo llamado fuerza contraelectromotriz se me ocurrió usar un transformadorcito pequeño de radio china de 220/9 V, conectando en inversa el mismo, entonces el primario sería el de 9V y el secundario, la salida el de 220V, la salida la conecté a un enchufecito de 2 patas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lo dejé suelto en medio de la habitación donde el solía jugar.
> 
> En el primario coloqué una pila de 1.5 V conectada a una punta, el otro polo de la pila a una lima
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y con la otra punta libre del primario la raspaba sobre los dientes de la lima, eso producía una pequeñísima chispa mientras raspaba, lo que producía pulsos de bastantes voltios en la otra punta.
> Mi niño lo vió y se vino gateando a tomar el enchufe....
> 
> Santo remedio....prefiero que llore él y no yo.
> 
> .-



MUY INGENIOSOOOOOO!!!!
Felicitaciones!


----------



## DavidFelipe

Recuerdo una vez que un maestro de circuitos electricos, utilizaba un pic, para un inversor, pero este resultaba excelente como driver. una vez curioso le lleve un flyback y lo alimentamos con una fuente del laboratorio, a unos 12 V el resultado fue unos 20kv a unos 100 ma, el color del arco fue inolvidable. Que opinan de los drivers digitales como ese? solo utilizó un transistor, por lo que se asemeja al driver 555, pero es evidente los resultados obtenidos demuestran mucho mas rendimiento.


----------



## pandacba

Lo mismo hice yo con mis hijos pero con una pila de 1.5 ya que es suficiente, y si lloraron, se me partio el alma, pero sirvio, los mayores ya tienen 27,26 y 25


----------



## rau

jojo re copado tu profe que se prendio para aser eso con un flyback!!!


----------



## DavidFelipe

de los pocos maestros buenos y dados a los estudiantes


----------



## el-rey-julien

jorger dijo:


> Dos aclaraciones.
> Primero: con los datos que mencionas no salen las cuentas.En todo caso serían *15kv y 8mA.*
> Veamos:
> Según tus datos=V·I ; P= 15.000v · 0.0000012A= 0.018w?? *imposible*
> Según los mios: P=V·I ; P= 15.000v · 0.008A= 120w ; ésto es un valor real.
> 
> Segundo:
> El animal no queda seco ni de coña.Tu crees que con 8mA puedes matar?
> Eso no te hace nada, lo único que se siente es dolor (te quema) pero ya esta.
> 
> Sigo sin entender por qué son tan exagerados en este aspecto -.-''



a partir de 40 miliamper,quizas si sea letal


----------



## lubeck

Arme este circuito...





tiene un potenciometro de 100k y pretendo ver si es posible dimerizarlo digitalmente (con un pic)....
pero tengo un par de dudas...

lo logico de pensar es que no es una onda sinusoidal sino que a de ser una onda sin onda  tipo sierra o algo asi...

para ver que tipo de onda lo que se me ocurrio fue "verla" en el osciloscopio asi que para asegurarme de que no se dañara mi osciloscopio que solo aguanta 37v verifique con un multimetro y me marca 39vac lo medi con un multimetro chinito y se sale de rango o marca infinito, despues lo medi con uno de gancho y me da 450vac... asi que no se a quien creerle...

asi que mi preguntas serian...

¿¿¿sin ser muy exacto y por logica si el transformador es de 110v a 12v(606) si yo le pongo 5v en el secundario en el primario tendria algo por el orden de lo 60vac???

¿¿¿se podria usar un dimmer electronico en lugar del potencimetro???


----------



## agu96

Hola. Miren esto:





Es como un chicle pero la placa esa es de metal y cuando la tiras para afuera te da una descarga xd.
Yo una vez vi uno y probe y te hace sacar la mano al toque jaja. Llevaba una pila CR2032 de 3v y luego un trafo(no estoy seguro). Lo que no se es como era el circuito para darle los pulsos al trafo, ya que lo mire por arriba nomas.

Haber si alguien tiene una idea de como hacer algo parecido que sea compacto. me acuerdo que el trafo era como de 12x12mm, una cosa asi.


----------



## phavlo

Debe ser como las lapiceras que también patean cuando la apretas de arriba para que salga la punta, dentro tiene una pila de reloj y transformadorcito sobre un nucleo de ferrita y algun oscilador sencillo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

o una piedra de cuarzo  ...*magiclick*


----------



## phavlo

también puede ser, yo digo la que vi tenia una pila de reloj y una bobinita sobre un nucleo de ferrita.


----------



## Matiasfl

hola, saben que circuito usa esta cosa 





saludos


----------



## megasysfix

Matiasfl dijo:


> hola, saben que circuito usa esta cosa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h1mJDFnRWU&feature=related
> saludos



Un driver de cámara para el flash.

Saludos Cordiales.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

este es el basico 






y por la potencia y la forma del arco ese tiene un multiplicador como este






en concreto escribe en GOOGLE *circuit electronic stun gun* y solo tiene que adaptar las puntas a la salida del dispositivo que quieres.

postadata: BIENVENIDO al FORO


----------



## Matiasfl

Gracias por el circuito, saben si el diagrama de este vídeo sirve? 






saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

SI sirve es mas o menos igual


----------



## DJMota

Matiasfl dijo:


> Gracias por el circuito, saben si el diagrama de este vídeo sirve?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HM4oiJNGJs&feature=player_embedded
> 
> saludos



Está incompleto, falta la parte "Boost Circuit".
Si te fijas, yo pregunté hace tiempo y aún sigo esperando respuesta.
Parece que el Koreano, no es muy hablador.
Saludos.


----------



## solaris8

les dejo una idea, para mejorar el electrocutador, donde dice plastico podria decir madera, y donde dice nitrogeno aire comprimido o co2





sstc...me guta


----------



## Don Plaquetin

lo que pasa *solaris* que la madera tendria que ser secada y parafinada para que no tenga problema los dias de humedad, lo de cambio de los gases si es buena idea


----------



## Tavo

Que tal gente, hace rato no andaba por acá. 

Tengo una consulta para hacerles. En otro topic del foro había encontrado este esquema, que me pareció muy bueno y "confiable".



Tenía las eternas dudas, de cómo fabricar la bobina L1 y el transformador de salida TP1, entonces fui al chino y compré un chispero electrónico solo para desarmarlo y ver cómo era. Afortunadamente, el diagrama esquemático era prácticamente idéntico, con los mismos componentes y mismo funcionamiento. Ahí me saqué la duda de L1 y TP1.

Ahora, mi duda más importante, *¿Qué función cumple en el circuito el componente VS1?* Pareciera ser un Tiristor, pero no sé qué es lo que hace precisamente...

La bobina L1 junto con Q1 hace de oscilador y elevador de tensión, tal que con 1,5Vdc de entrada (una pila AA) salen 12Vac y pasando por el diodo rectificador son 14Vdc (en pulsos que desconozco la frecuencia), que van directos al primario de TP1; y éste a su vez es que el eleva la tensión de 14V hasta 2 o 3KV... muy interesante.

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

> La bobina L1 junto con Q1 hace de oscilador y elevador de tensión, *tal que con 1,5Vdc de entrada (una pila AA)* salen 12Vac y *pasando por el diodo rectificador son 14Vdc* (en pulsos que desconozco la frecuencia), que van directos al primario de TP1; y éste a su vez es que el eleva la tensión de 14V hasta 2 o 3KV...



Hola Tavo son 2 pilas AA y en el diodo restifica 250Vap que es lo que carga el capacitor de 330nF el tiristor descarga el capacitor a masa antes de que llegue a 300Vap y genera un pulso amortiguado que transfiere a la bobina secundaria de Tr que segun dice hay es de 4.5Kv a partir de 600V ,la frecuencia te dice en el circuito que es de 4.5Mhz y fijate que te muestra el periodo... 

Postadata L1 y Tr lo los arme con las bobina de choque de 2.5mH de los monitores y no es dificil, Nunca arme el circuito de disparo me parecio pesimo


----------



## Tavo

Hola che, cómo estás? Antes que nada, gracias por tu respuesta!

Te cuento, la descripción que hice no es del esquemático, sino del chispero electrónico que compré en el chino! Lleva 1 sola pila doble A, 1,5V de alimentación nada más. Es la única diferencia con el esquema posteado, ah, y tiene en algún lado un diodo más 1N4007, no sé para qué será.

Ahora voy a levantar el circuito y hacer el diagrama esquemático de este chispero que compré, es muy similar...

Muy buena tu explicación, se entiende perfectamente!! 

Saludos!

PD: Las tensiones de 12V y 14V las medí de este chispero que compré... 14V es la tensión con la excita el primario del trafo de salida. ¿? ¿?



Otro detalle que se me pasó por alto, no coincido cuando decís que la frecuencia es de 4,5Mhz... me parece una bestialidad y sin sentido en un circuito tan básico y simple como este...


SSTC dijo:


> la frecuencia te dice en el circuito que es de 4.5Mhz y fijate que te muestra el periodo...



Fijate que está todo en Alemán, Ruso o algo así. Si traducís lo que dice " МКГн " al español es " UH ", creería que son micro-Henrios del bobinado secundario del trafo... 

Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

> Te cuento, la descripción que hice no es del esquemático, sino del chispero electrónico que compré en el chino! Lleva 1 sola pila doble A, 1,5V de alimentación nada más.


 Me parecia  bien me queda mas claro, la verdad es que yo cuando lo traduje al circuito que esta en un *FORO servio* decia eso a menos que sea periodo o sea micho segundo (pero puede ser la induccion pero tambien dice la vueltas) yyyyyy SI me parece exajerado como el hecho del tiristor por eso dije esto:


> Nunca arme el circuito de disparo me parecio pesimo


lo que arme fue la parte primaria de la fuente y si carga capacitores a 250Vcc por eso te decia la tensiones ap (aparentemente)


----------



## Tavo

No se si había dicho el dato, el chispero que compré para desarmar y ver su circuito salió $38 pesos. Me pareció un poco caro de entrada, pero la curiosidad pudo conmigo. 

Así que, siguiendo con mi "investigación" sobre estos aparatos, hoy fui a otro local y compré otro chispero, esta vez más económico, $13 pesos... como era de esperar, la calidad es *pésima* comparándolo con el primero, y la potencia de la chispa es una joda, si con eso pretenden prender una mechero de gas... vayan pensando en comprar una caja de fósforos. 

Y el dato más curioso, es que el circuito es prácticamente el mismo, idéntico, solo que cambian los valores de algunos componentes, pero el circuito sigue siendo el mismo (alimentado con 1,5V, una sola pila AA)



Así que, no debe ser tan malo el circuito si todos los fabricantes lo usan. Será cuestión nomás de hacerlo bien a consciencia, con componentes de calidad y sobre todo, armando bien L1 y TP1, que es el corazón del circuito digamos...

Veré si me dan ganas de bobinar un TP1 con un alambre a penas más grueso y con más cantidad de espiras...

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola tavo, en tanto al calibre no sé. Se me hace que es alamabre finitito  y el corazon para mi es el *SRC 606J* Si queres hacer un corta camino el circuito de la etapa primaria es la misma que la luces de emergencia, digo si quieres un par de datos.

saludos


----------



## Tavo

Hola che!

Te cuento, el calibre del alambre de este último chispero es más fino que un pelo! Realmente no sé si se justfica que sea TAN excesivamente fino...  Por eso mi idea era bobinar nuevamente el TP1 con un alambre apenas más gruecito y más vueltas, ya que sobra mucho espacio en el carrete!!

Otro dato bueno, es que este segundo chispero incluso tiene el mismo SRC que el diagrama! un PRC606J y también el mismo transistor de conmutación, el S8550D, que a mi parecer, sería más o menos lo mismo que un BC327 no? 

Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

> Por eso mi idea era bobinar nuevamente el TP1 con un alambre apenas más gruecito y más vueltas, ya que sobra mucho espacio en el carrete!!



SI t eentiendo, te recomiendo esos relay de 24Vcc o selenoide de la mismo tension viene con un alambre de cobre 30awg que es facil de manejar y te alcanza para realizar como una 1000 vueltas  

en cuanto al transistor no sé el datashet de ese transistor me da como datos estos:

y NO se parecen al los del *BC327*


----------



## Tavo

Hola SSTC (disculpa, no recuerdo tu nombre).

Respecto a los parecidos con los transistores, la única "gran" diferencia que veo es que el BC327 solo tiene -800mA de colector mientras que el S8550 tiene -1.5A... 

Pero fuera de eso, ambos están diseñados para aplicaciones switching, que es lo que hacen en este circuito... (es una suerte de oscilador el conjunto Q1/L1 al mismo tiempo que eleva la tensión a 235Vac aproximadamente...)

Por otra parte. Te cuento que estoy re chocho, me fabriqué una "maquinita" para bobinar, ya que hubiese sido imposible hacerlo a mano... Logré bobinar 1480 vueltas de alambre AWG32, muy finito... Todavía no probé los resultados, pero ya estoy en eso.

Saludos!! 

Te adjunto abajo ambas hojas de datos de los transistores, incluso del mismo fabricante para que veas...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

SI inclusive soporta mayor tensión, pero el BC327 no tiene datos de cuanto aguanta en el mayor pico en un pulso cuando crece la corriente en el inductor

postadata: Soy SSTC


----------



## Tavo

A mi me gusta llamar a la gente por su nombre, o en su defecto por su apodo, pero no por un par de siglas...

Bueh, la cuestión es que no resultó como esperaba. Y la respuesta es muy simple, faltaron muchas más vueltas... y a esta altura, ya habría que re-diseñar otro circuito de disparo más adecuado. En fin, lo que estoy buscando es un ARCO de 5mm azul, bien potente, que de verdad tenga potencia. Lograr todo esto en el menor espacio posible, lo más compacto posible y con una alimentación de 3Vdc como máximo.

No sé si lo lograré, yo creo que sí, pero me va a costar... 

Lo que rescato del circuito básico que posteé antes, es que creo que es un buen diseño, ya que eleva la tensión bastante para lograr una buena excitación del transformador de salida. Habría pensado en usar un 555 como oscilador, pero igual tendría que conservar la etapa elevadora de tensión (L1)... Pero bueno, veremos cómo puedo solucionarlo. Tocará diseñar un esquema nuevo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

No di mi nombre porque una cosa es el FORO otra muy distinta mi vida. Aunque alguno de los miembros de este FORO ya sean prácticamente mis amigo y me llamen por mi nombre es por los años y por el trato que tenemos, bueno en fin entiendes....

ahora tienes alguna placa de luz de emergencia que trabajan con baterías de 6Vcc a mano que no estés usando porque no tienes X problema como para que puedas usar el Tr de ese equipo, con ese Tr se puede hacer un arco de 5mm alimentado con 3Volts y no son muchos componentes solo algunos asociados a Tr


----------



## Tavo

SSTC dijo:


> ahora tienes alguna placa de luz de emergencia que trabajan con baterías de 6Vcc a mano que no estés usando porque no tienes X problema como para que puedas usar el Tr de ese equipo, con ese Tr se puede hacer un arco de 5mm alimentado con 3Volts y no son muchos componentes solo algunos asociados a Tr



Uhhhh que buena idea! Mmm, estoy seguro que por algún lado había una luz de emergencia (Fluorescente) de 6V... pero vaya a saber dónde habrá quedado...  Lo buscaré a ver qué tal, quizá encuentre la solución a mi problema. 

Saludos!


----------



## julenferaya

Hola a todos los maquinas de la electronica que escriben en este foro!!! Hes la primera vez que escribo despues de haber leido mucho... y la verdad es que alucino con la gente... a mi se me van unos cuantos tecnicismos... mas bien creo soy muyyy novato!!!

Me he leido unos cuantos temas buscando como hacer un arreador electrico, tabano electrico o como lo queráis llamar. Creo que este tema es el mas adecuado para ello, pero en muchos momentos creo que se nos va de las manos con los Kv 
Yo he hecho un par de pruebas con dos circuitos, uno de ellos esta en otra pagina de internet, lo  posteo alguien en otro tema y funciona bastante bien, pero creo que no da la salida suficiente... el enlace es este: http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news09/nota01/electrificar.htm
También he hecho el esquema con el relé que esta en las primeras paginas de este tema, pero no me inspira mucha confianza... (no quiero ofender a nadie). 
La verdad es que me gustaría hacer uno con uno 4,5v de entrada y una salida de 1kv o 1,5kv. Y lo mas interesante de todo (creo) es que me gustaría que esto tuviese un potenciometro para poder variar la salida, es decir, que si me lo pongo en mis carnes, primero note un cosquilleo o no note nada, luego note un hormigueo y asi hasta que note que se me erizan los pelos de la cabeza!!! . También deveria ser lo mas pequeño posible en dimensiones (me refiero al transformador o bobina), ya que es para meterlo dentro de un tubo de plastico. 

Bueno espero que entre todos podamos sacar algo en claro. Muchas gracias de antemano.

UN SALUDO PARA TODOS!!!


----------



## dockc

buenas nologro que funcione el inversor es el oscilador del tip 31 y una resistencia en el secundario deveria tener derivacion central pero lleva 4 patillas en este orden 0-12-0-12 voltios como lo coloco para que oscile alguien puede hacer un diagrama


----------



## miguelus

Buenas tardes.

Une el 0 de un devanado con el 12 del otro devanado, ese será la toma central (Tap) 

Ahora tienes tres cables... 0 - tap - 12.

Para asegurarte que es correcto, pon una punta del Voltímetro AC en el punto de unión (Tap).

En cada uno de los otros dos extremos tendrás que medir 12VAC, y 24VAC entre los extremos libres (0 - 12)

Sal U2


----------



## dockc

lo uno asi no? 0-120-12 esta bien


----------



## miguelus

dockc dijo:


> lo uno asi no? 0-120-12 esta bien



Ok


----------



## dockc

y ahora como conecto el tip 31 y la resistencia podrias hacer un diagrama


----------



## Don Plaquetin

dockc dijo:
			
		

> podrias decirme al menos las conexiones



no se a que diagrama te refieres conozco a miles trata de citar cual es el circuito porque si estas perdido y desesperado YO esto peor, porque no te entiendo ni medio y mas pedir algo un día del padre


----------



## dockc

es un inversor el tipico del tip 31 no me deja subir el diagrama me dice que ya lo e enviado hable con miguelus porque mi trasformador no tiene toma media es asi 0-12-0-12 v en el secundario y me dijo que uniese una pata de 12 con una de 0v osea 0-120-12 el de medio es el tap central pero ahora como conecto el tip 31 y la resistencia para que funcione



es este diagrama



ya esta solucionado


----------



## Don Plaquetin

correcto !!! este diagrama esta correcto

Ver el archivo adjunto 112161

Asi es como se conecta


----------



## dockc

Hola tengo este diagrama conectado a una bobina de 9v a 220v da como 1mm de chispa lo quiero para cargar un condensador electrolitico de 220v 100uf pero no lo carga que puede estar mal saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola.



dockc dijo:


> Hola tengo este diagrama conectado a una bobina de 9v a 220v da como 1mm de chispa lo quiero para cargar un condensador electrolitico de 220v 100uf pero no lo carga que puede estar mal saludos



hiciste una restificacion correcta antes. Con un solo diodo no carga 

chau.


----------



## dockc

puede servir un puente de diodos? como rectificador


----------



## Don Plaquetin

dockc dijo:


> puede servir un puente de diodos? como rectificador



Es lo ideal  Usa diodos comunes *1N4007 *


----------



## yosimiro

Si googleas, vas a encontrar, "puente rectificador de diodos", o sea la pregunta es la respuesta.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

dockc dijo:


> Hola tengo este diagrama conectado a una bobina de 9v a 220v da como 1mm de chispa lo quiero para cargar un condensador electrolitico de 220v 100uf pero no lo carga que puede estar mal saludos



Hola, veamos, dices que quieres cargar un condensador de 220V de aislación, cuando tienes un arco de 1mm.? Sabes que tensión tienes ahí?
Si ésto es así, para empezar el condensador tiene que soportar con margen la máx. tensión, el o los diodos rectificadores tienen que ser rápidos, y de alta tensión, por lo tanto el 1N4007 es el menos apropiado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, veamos, dices que quieres cargar un condensador de 220V de aislación, cuando tienes un arco de 1mm.? Sabes que tensión tienes ahí?
> Si ésto es así, para empezar el condensador tiene que soportar con margen la máx. tensión, el o los diodos rectificadores tienen que ser rápidos, y de alta tensión, por lo tanto el 1N4007 es el menos apropiado.



cual recomiendas???

Porque lo que recomiendo es lo que use y funciono no en este sentido, pero si en *los chopper *


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Bueno, el diodo debe soportar una tensión pico inversa mayor a 1000v.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Bueno, el diodo debe soportar una tensión pico inversa mayor a 1000v.



Como cual  

Dentro de lo que el puede conseguir en una casa de electronica de Chile  o quieres que coloque 1N4007 en serie


----------



## dockc

Hola ya lo hice y cargo el condensador de 220v pero el condensador del oscilador revienta del calor me pillo en un dedo salio disparado ja ja saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

dockc dijo:


> Hola ya lo hice y cargo el condensador de 220v pero el condensador del oscilador revienta del calor me pillo en un dedo salio disparado ja ja saludos



Quizás el capacitor estaba en sus ultima, pero si al colocar diodos los picos vuelven al Tr por eso. Coloca 2 de 10µF 50 volts en paralelo o 4 de 4,7µF 100V en paralelo cuanto mas mejor va a trabajar.




Saludos


----------



## dockc

Hola me hice un inversor de 12 a 1000v mas o menos la cuestion es que antes me cargaba un condensador de 400v 330uf con un solo diodo y ya no lo carga e probado con un puente de diodos y tampoco me lo carga el diodo esta en buen estado lo medi con el multimetro saludos


----------



## papirrin

Ok nos damos por enterados


----------



## Don Plaquetin

dockc dijo:


> Hola me hice un inversor de 12 a 1000v mas o menos la cuestion es que antes me cargaba un condensador de 400v 330uf con un solo diodo y ya no lo carga e probado con un puente de diodos y tampoco me lo carga el diodo esta en buen estado lo medi con el multimetro saludos



ya te dije subi foto porque no se si es el mismo inversor u otro 

y no se porque solo sospechas del diodo el oscialdor funciona el transformador este bueno o el secundario es estropeo de hacer tanta chispitas sabias que esto las quema a la etapa de 220 en fin se mas EXPRESIVO


----------



## dockc

el circuito es sencillo y esta bien porque lo probe con otro oscilador y el transformador funciona porque sonaba y tiene una chispa de 1mm el condensador tambien esta bien y el diodo tambien medido con el multimetro este oscilador no me deja subir la foto dice que esta puesta es la ultima que puse la del el altavoz


----------



## papirrin

Pues  no se si sea demasiado obvio pero cargas un capacitor de 400v con 1000v? No crees que este dañado?


----------



## dockc

No porque lo probe con otro oscilador igual y funciona bien lo carga bien de todas maneras probare con otro condensador


----------



## papirrin

como no se quien eres ni cuantos años tienes, te pregunto estas conciente que experimentar  con esos voltajes  y con la red electrica sin saber puede ser peligroso


----------



## dockc

tengo 26 años y no uso la red electrica solo uso un transformador de 12v para alimentar el circuito saludos


----------



## papirrin

Ok , y porque no lo mides con un capacimetro y pones un esquema completo con las modificaciones que le hiciste porque no se los demas pero yo no tengo ni idea de lo que hablas


----------



## Don Plaquetin

saca una foro a lo que armaste e intenta cambiar o busca otro capacitor de otro equipo puede que el mismo o sea el capacitor este seco por dentro que tanto atacarlo con alta tension lo alla dañado pasa todo lo que no es diseñado por un ingeniero y mas si es alta tensión se quema a poco tiempo por se tiene suerte y dura mas de un año en fin puede ser eso no lo se intenta cambiar el diodo pero es raro que te siga dando la chispa puede que alla cambiado del lado el diodo vera esa bobina tiene polaridad y de un lado el diodo conduce del otro no tanto como la fuentes chopper pero en fin pueden ser esas 2 cosas.

el capacitor o que el diodo lo soldaste en el otro polo de la bobina.

saludos y disculpa que no hay ni comas ni puntos


----------



## dockc

No tengo capacimetro vale muy caro saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

papirrin dijo:


> Ok , y porque no lo mides con un capacimetro y pones un esquema completo con las modificaciones que le hiciste porque no se los demas pero yo no tengo ni idea de lo que hablas



*primero*, porque no lees estas mas arriba su problema lo planteo bien no sé de que te quejas. Si yo le pido una foto es porque no se como lo armo al circuito.

*segundo*, para  que te lo sepas un problema en la ESR no lo detectas con un capacimetro


----------



## dockc

gracias puede ser el condensador el diodo esta bien porque lo comprobe con multimetro y siempre lo coloco bien


----------



## papirrin

No entiendo, pedir una foto o un esquema por no saber como lo esta armando es que nos estamos quejando de lo mismo.... en fin...

Por otro lado eso de la esr no lo sabia ahora mismo lo investigo...

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

dockc dijo:


> gracias puede ser el condensador el diodo esta bien porque lo comprobe con multimetro y siempre lo coloco bien



Si puede ser pero no me referia a que el diodo esa quemado me referia a que esta mal, colocalo en el otro extremo y que otro extremo sea la mas.

si no sube una foto no puedo porque no tengo ganas de dibujar un esquemas son la 3 de la matina  pero mañana te dibujo como es el tema de la polaridad que es capaz donde estas fallando y si no es eso chau capacitor

saludos


----------



## dockc

ya tienes el esquema el catodo del diodo con el + del condensador pero de todas formas acabo de probar otro condensador de 400v nuevo y tampoco lo carga 
saludos


----------



## carlitoswar

buenas tengo un shock electrico qe funcionaba normal era para defensa personal ,pero por tenerlo guardado mucho tiempo al parecer se malogro los cablesitos internos se desoldaron ,qiero saber que partes son utiles para cualkier cosa(las pilas,una caja cuadrada que lleva adentro y al parecer es la qe suelta la dsbarga electrica)d antemano gracias
atte 
carlos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

carlitoswar dijo:


> buenas tengo un shock electrico qe funcionaba normal era para defensa personal ,pero por tenerlo guardado mucho tiempo al parecer se malogro los cablesitos internos se desoldaron ,qiero saber que partes son utiles para cualkier cosa(las pilas,una caja cuadrada que lleva adentro y al parecer es la qe suelta la dsbarga electrica)d antemano gracias
> atte
> carlos



eH?? sacale una foto que se yo que tienes


----------



## dockc

Hola SSTC sacaste ya el esquema que tu dices
saludos


----------



## papirrin

Por que no sacas una foto y listo se soluciona el problema, digo yo... son gratis... a menos que no tengas una camara digital


----------



## dockc

ya lo e soluciondo cambie el diodo rapido por un 1n4001
saludos


----------



## papirrin

Como sugerencia: siempre que tengas una duda pon un esquema completo con numeros de parte, datos de los componentes, datos del trafo y alimentacion, y si puedes fotos, es mas facil que te apoyen .


----------



## Don Plaquetin

dockc dijo:


> ya lo e soluciondo cambie el diodo rapido por un 1n4001
> saludos



no es el diodo que te recomendé  y ese se va a quemar también usa el *1N4007* que es el que te recomendé


----------



## dockc

Es que le puse un 1n4007 y no funciona solo con el 1n4001 el 1n4007 esta medido con polimetro y esta bien
saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

dockc dijo:


> Es que le puse un 1n4007 y se quemo,o por lo menos no funciona
> saludos



pues entonces coloca diodos en serie para que soporte los picos


----------



## dockc

OK, le pondre 2 no tengo mas


----------



## Don Plaquetin

dockc dijo:


> OK, le pondre 2 no tengo mas



no hace falta que los compres vienen en todos los equipos de electrónica. Recicla alguno que encuentres tirado por ahí


----------



## dockc

El descargador de gas parpadea muy muy rapido


----------



## christianHD

Hola, alguien me podria decir si un transformador de 220V/12Vx2 con 1300 mA es demasiado fuerte para un caja de toques como esta:


----------



## alex888

Hola alguien tiene el diagrama del prototipo de una stun gun en italiano que colgó djmota en este hilo el link es este http://www.geocities.com/brhqdpydbq/index.html,pero me redirige a yahho si alguien tiene el diagrama que lo ponga aqui,un saludo


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , aca tiene una : http://www.danyk.cz/paral_en.html
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## alex888

Hola gracias daniel pero el diagrama que yo digo no lleva mosfet solo 2 transistores npn en configuracion darlignton,està en italiano un saludo


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , aca tiene una : http://www.danyk.cz/paral_en.html
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



El BD139 hace de controlador  y es un corriente constante en el gate del mosfet  esta linda para hacer un DC/DC  digamos 5 a 24 para los relay  

capaz mañana le eche mano al circuito, Grasil,,, digo gracias *Daniel Lopez *


----------

